# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Ικαρία -Σάμος [&Φούρνοι] (Piraeus - Ikaria - Samos [&Fourni] route)

## George

Από 17/6: Κάθε Σάββατο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ από Πειραιά στις 08:00 για Πάρο (13:15 - 13:25) Νάξο (14:25 - 14:35) Εύδηλο (17:30 - 17:40) Καρλόβασι (19:10 - 19:20) Βαθύ (20:10) επιστροφή από Βαθύ την Κυριακή στις 10:00 και άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 22:10. 
Επίσης κάθε Τρίτη στις 20:00 για το ίδιο δρομολόγιο με τα ίδια ωράρια κι επιστροφή από Βαθύ στις 18:00 της Τετάρτης με άφιξη στον Πειραιάς στις 06:10 της Πέμπτης.

Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ καθημερινά εκτός Τρίτης - Κυριακής στις 20:00 για Εύδηλο (02:45-02:55) Καρλόβασι (04:20-04:30) Βαθύ (05:15) με επιστροφές κάθε από Βαθύ κάθε Πέμπτη - Παρασκευή - Σάββατο στις 07:00 (Πειραιάς στις 16:15) και Τρίτη - Κυριακή στις 19:00 (Πειραιάς στις 05:25).

----------


## NAXOS

ANTE ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΧΑΡΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑΣ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ-ΣΑΜΟΥ.
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΝΕΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ !!!!!!!!
ΤΟ ......"ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ" ΑΝΤΙΚΑΘΙΣΤΑ ΤΟ "ΜΑΡΙΝΑ".
"ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ" ΚΑΙ "ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΕΙΔΗ" ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΕΣ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ANTE ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΧΑΡΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑΣ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ-ΣΑΜΟΥ.
> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΝΕΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ !!!!!!!!
> ΤΟ ......"ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ" ΑΝΤΙΚΑΘΙΣΤΑ ΤΟ "ΜΑΡΙΝΑ".
> "ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ" ΚΑΙ "ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΕΙΔΗ" ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΕΣ.


Πολύ καλή είδηση για το νέο πλοίο!!!!!!!!!!!
Το Νταλιάνα πότε θα το αντικαταστήσει θα είναι προφανώς προσωρινά εκτός ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ξέρουμε τι δρομολόγια θα έχει πρωινά η απογευματινά 
Βιαζομαι λιγάκι νομίζω  :Wink:

----------


## George

Το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ έχει ακριβώς τα δρομολόγια του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ με λίγο αλλαγμένες τις ώρες αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Φέτος Νίκο το πλοίο θα ταξιδέψει κανονικά. Δεν προβλέπεται αντικατάστασή του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ έχει ακριβώς τα δρομολόγια του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ με λίγο αλλαγμένες τις ώρες αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Φέτος Νίκο το πλοίο θα ταξιδέψει κανονικά. Δεν προβλέπεται αντικατάστασή του.


Thanks φίλε GEORGE 
πραγματικά χαίρομαι που θα υπάρχει φέτος πλοίο που θα συνεχίσει αυτά τα δρομολόγια.

----------


## cortomaltese

Κατα τας φημας που λενε, το πλανο της Hellenic ειναι οταν με το καλο ξεκινησει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στη γραμμη του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ το δευτερο να κατηφορισει για Συρο Μυκονο (Ευδηλο?) Βαθυ, υπολογιζεται το σχεδιο να εφαρμοστει τον Ιουνιο με ταυτοχρονη αποσυρση του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

¶ρα δεν θα πάει Πάρο Ναξία ???

----------


## cortomaltese

Eαν παρατηρησει καποιος λιγο βαθυτερα τα πραγματα θα διαπιστωσει οτι η Hellenic και η Blue Star δεν κοντραρονται σε μια γραμμη. Μαλον προκειται για συμφωνια μεταξυ τους, ειπαμε το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στην Παροναξια θα τους επαιρνε και το σκαλπ. Σαμο λοιπον που δεν παει ο Λακης...ουτε Παροναξια ουτε Ροδο..εκτος και αν μας το φυλανε για εκπληξη

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Eαν παρατηρησει καποιος λιγο βαθυτερα τα πραγματα θα διαπιστωσει οτι η Hellenic και η Blue Star δεν κοντραρονται σε μια γραμμη. Μαλον προκειται για συμφωνια μεταξυ τους, ειπαμε το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στην Παροναξια θα τους επαιρνε και το σκαλπ. Σαμο λοιπον που δεν παει ο Λακης...ουτε Παροναξια ουτε Ροδο..εκτος και αν μας το φυλανε για εκπληξη


 
Εγώ να ευχηθώ πραγματικά να είναι η έκπληξη της Χρονιάς ....

----------


## George

Δεν νομίζω ότι ακούστηκε ποτέ το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ για Παροναξία από επίσημα χείλη. Μόνο ικασίες μεταξύ καραβολατρών ήταν αυτές. ¶λλωστε τι να πάει να κάνει στην Παροναξία τη στιγμή που όλα τα συμβατικά φεύγουν και στόχος της εταιρίας είναι να μείνουν μόνο τα ταχύπλοα; Από Ραφήνα αρχικά ακούστηκε που ποτέ δεν πήγε λόγω καθυστέρηση, δρομολογήθηκε στη Χίο - Μυτιλήνη. Και τώρα που ο αντικατστάτης ναυπηγείται και προχωράει ακούστηκαν (τουλάχιστον εγώ άκουσα) ότι το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ θα πάει είτε Χανιά, είτε Δωδεκάνησα, είτε Ικαρία - Σάμο. Για τη γραμμή των Χανίων όμως ήρθε η πανέμορφη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, για τα Δωδεκάνησα δεν νομίζω να το πίστεψαν ούτε οι ίδιοι και έμεινε η Ικαρία - Σάμος που νομίζω ότι με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ θα κλειδώσει υπέρ της HSW. Το θέμα είναι αν θα μπαίνει στον Εύδηλο ή θα πάει από κάτω.

----------


## cortomaltese

Στον Ευδηλο μπαινει με δυσκολια αλλα μπαινει, το παραξενο ειναι για μενα τα δρομολογια. Ωραρια με 26 ειναι Πειραιας Συρος 3,10, Συρος Τηνος 25, Τηνος Μυκονος 20, Μυκονος Ευδηλος 2,00, Ευδηλος Καρλοβασι 1 και Καρλοβασι Βαθυ 45, συνολο 7,40 συν 6sbyΧ15 1,30, συνολο ολο μαζι 9ωρες και 10 λεπτα. Αρα για να βγαλει κυκλικο σε μια μερα θα δουλευει του σκοτωμου με 5μιση ωρες κρατει το εικοσιτετραωρο μιρασμενο σε Πειραια και Βαθυ. Αρα θα ταξιδευει και νυχτα και αρα πιθανοτερο σεναριο το βραδυνο απο Πειραια και πρωϊ απο Βαθυ. Λογικο θα ηταν το 8 απο Πειραια, αφιξη Βαθυ 5,10, αναχωρηση 07,30 αφιξη Πειραια 16,40. Ψιλοκλασσικο σκοτωμα ακτοπλοϊας δηλαδη. Εκτος και αν κανει την εκπληξη με πρωϊνη αναχωρηση απο Πειραια και απογευμα απο Βαθυ, μαλλον αβολο θα το εβλεπα ιδιαιτερα στην επιστροφη κατα τις 2,30 Πειραια. Το ωραιο μεσημεριανο των 12-2 δυσκολο δτην επιστροφη, ιδωμεν

----------


## NAXOS

Το δρομολογιο του μάλλον θα ειναι Πειραια-Συρο-Μυκονο -Βαθυ.Χωρις Τηνο-Ικαρια και Καρλοβαση με αναχωρηση απο Πειραια 8 το βραδυ και απο Βαθυ 8 το πρωι .

----------


## cortomaltese

Kαι εγω αυτο ακουσα στην αρχη αλλα μετα ακουσα για ολο το σεντονι μαζι, αν και να μην παει καθολου Ικαρια το βλεπω χλωμο

----------


## George

Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι παράλογο να αφήσει την Ικαρία απέξω και είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα γίνει. Για το Καρλόβασι και το λιμάνι του ακόμα και η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά. Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ (εντάξει ξέρω τις μηδαμηνές του ελικτικές δυνατότητες) δεν προσέγγιζε. Το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ίσως κάνει προσπάθεια αλλά το θέμα είναι με καιρούς τι θα γίνεται. Ξέρω ότι τα περισσότερα φορτηγά της Σάμου διακινούνται από το Καρλόβασι. Όπως επίσης αν δεν κάνω λάθος η κίνηση είναι μεγαλύτερη από τον Εύδηλο παρά από τον ¶γιο Κήρυκο.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Ξέρω ότι τα περισσότερα φορτηγά της Σάμου διακινούνται από το Καρλόβασι. Όπως επίσης αν δεν κάνω λάθος η κίνηση είναι μεγαλύτερη από τον Εύδηλο παρά από τον ¶γιο Κήρυκο.


To Μυκονος ειναι κατατι μεγαλυτερο απο το Ροδανθη , αν δεν μπορει να πιασει στο Καρλοβασι πιστευω πως θα κανει τις τιμες του Καρλοβασιου για το Βαθυ , οι εδρες στα περισσοτερα πρακτορεια τις Σαμου ειναι προς το Βαθυ.....

Κατα την γνωμη μου ο Ευδηλος εχει περισσοτερη κινηση απο κοσμο αντι του Αγ.Κηρυκου γιατι παντα ειχε καλυτερα βαπορια (και πιο γρηγορα προς Πειραια , αλλα και προς Σαμο) 
Προ 8ετιας ο Ανεμος που πηγαινε και στα δυο λιμανια (αν θυμαμαι καλα 1 δρομολογιο Αγιο και 2 Ευδηλο ) ηταν γεματος και προς και απο Ικαρια παντα...

----------


## cortomaltese

To βαπορι μπαινει στο Καρλοβασι, οχι ανετα αλλα μπαινει

----------


## captainmikefsf8w

ΤΟ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΣΑΜΟ ΑΠΟ 1 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ.
ΤΟ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΚΡΗΤΗ.
ΤΟ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ SPESIAL SYRVEY ,ΑΛΑΖΕΙ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ
ΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΚΤΩΜΒΡΙΟ. :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Πώς πάει η γραμμή μετά της δρομολόγηση του Ν. Μύκονος?

----------


## iletal1

Διαβάζω στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ότι στη γραμμή θα μπει ένα "καινούριο" καράβι ετών 32 το SARDINIA VERA της CORSICA που το σχολιάζουν ως κίτρινο κουτί - και δεν έχουν άδικο - ξέρει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Θα το φέρει λέει ο Σπανος, αυτός που διαχειρίζετε την Kalisti Ferries. Αυτό θα έρθει εντώς του μήνα με Ελληνική σημαία

----------


## AegeanIslands

*Απο τον παραγκονισμο στον κορεσμο η γραμμη της Ικαριας-Σαμου οπου εξυπηρετηται απο 3 διαφορετικους τυπους πλοιων κ 3 διαφορετικες εταιρειες,στο ονομα του ανταγωνισμου κερδισμενος ειναι ο πελατης/επιβατης.*

----------


## thalassolykos

8α ερθει και αλλο αργοτερα προς τα χριστουγεννα

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιό είναι αυτό? Κίτρινάκι?

----------


## iletal1

> Ποιό είναι αυτό? Κίτρινάκι?


Σε σύνολο θα έρθουν πέντε κιτρινάκια κατά δήλωση Σπανού(συνέντευξη στην εφημερίδα '' ΕΛΕΥΘΡΗ ΩΡΑ'') μέχρι το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι. :Confused:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δεν νομίζω να προορίζονται για την συγκεκριμμένη γράμμη όλα.

----------


## Apostolos

Λέτε εκτός απο τις "σαβουρίτσες" να δούμε και κανά καλό παπόρο?

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αν η περιπτωση Σπανου συζητιοταν οχι προπερσυ αλλα περσυ οπου τα δεδομενα ηταν διαφορετικα  ισως να μην υπηρχαν τοσες επιφυλαξεις.
Ομως προσπαθω να σκεφτω με οσους συνδιασμους μου επιτρεπει η φαντασια μου γραμμες οπου θα μπορεσουν να ευδοκιμισουν αλλα 3 πλοια ακομα κ *MEGA* της *KALLISTI FERRIES*,θεωροντας τη γραμμη της Σαμου πλεον κορεσμενη τη Χιο-Μυτιληνη ,τη Κρητη , τη Ροδο να εξυπηρετουνται απο τα πιο συγχρονα πλοια της Ελλαδας και δυσκολευομαι.

----------


## thalassolykos

χιο μυτιληνη και 173 μετρα

----------


## NAXOS

Συμφωνα με τα δρομολογια της εταιρειας θα ξεκινηση στις 11 Φεβρουαριου.Απο αλλες πληροφοριες θα ξεκινηση γυρω στις 20 Φεβρουαριου με τα εξης δρομολογια. 
Απο Πειραια καθε Δευτερα στις 19.00 για Ναξο-Ευδηλο-Καρλοβασι-Βαθυ
Τεταρτη στις 19.00 για Ναξο-Αγιο-Φουρνους-Καρλοβασι- Βαθυ-ΧΙΟ 
Παρασκευη στις 19.00 για Ναξο-Ευδηλο-Φουρνους- Καρλοβασι-Βαθυ
Επιστροφη για Πειραια καθε Τριτη-Πεμτη-Κυριακη με ωρα αναχωρησης απο Βαθυ στις !6,00 και απο Ναξο στις 23.30

----------


## parianos

Δηλαδη Παρο δεν θα πηγαινει φετος?

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το πλοίο (sardinia vera) απ΄όσα κυκλοφορούν μάλλον όχι... Ακούγονται όμως κι άλλα σενάρια για περισσοτερα πλοία ταχύπλοο ή/και συμβατικό.. Άρα έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα. Ας περιμένουμε..

----------


## scoufgian

> Συμφωνα με τα δρομολογια της εταιρειας θα ξεκινηση στις 11 Φεβρουαριου.Απο αλλες πληροφοριες θα ξεκινηση γυρω στις 20 Φεβρουαριου με τα εξης δρομολογια. 
> Απο Πειραια καθε Δευτερα στις 19.00 για Ναξο-Ευδηλο-Καρλοβασι-Βαθυ
> Τεταρτη στις 19.00 για Ναξο-Αγιο-Φουρνους-Καρλοβασι- Βαθυ-ΧΙΟ 
> Παρασκευη στις 19.00 για Ναξο-Ευδηλο-Φουρνους- Καρλοβασι-Βαθυ
> Επιστροφη για Πειραια καθε Τριτη-Πεμτη-Κυριακη με ωρα αναχωρησης απο Βαθυ στις !6,00 και απο Ναξο στις 23.30


χιο?καινουργιο δρομολογιο αυτο?

----------


## AegeanIslands

> χιο?καινουργιο δρομολογιο αυτο?


Επιδοτουμενη Προεκταση

----------


## Paralia

από που προκύπτει πως υπάρχει επιδότηση;  :Confused:

----------


## captain 83

Υπάρχει και το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ που κάνει το δρομολόγιο Βαθύ-Χίος. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι επιδοτούμενο το δρομολόγιό του, αλλά αν είναι, τότε ποιός ο λόγος να εγκριθεί και δεύτερο με τον ίδιο προορισμό;

----------


## Leo

Απ΄ όσα έχω διαβάσει ο κ. Σπανός της Καλλίστη Φέρυς έκανε του Λειψούς με το corsica express three χωρίς επιδότηση και είχε πρόθεση να κάνει κι άλλα εποδοτούμενα λιμάνια χωρίς χρήματα. Μάλιστα σε κάποιες επιστολές που είχαν πρόσφατα δεί το φώς της δημοσιότητας το έγραφε σαν επιχείρημα. Ούτε κι εγώ ξέρω αν Σάμος-Χίος είναι ή όχι επιδοτούμενη.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν είναι επιδοτούμενη. Το κομμάτι Ικαρία-Βαθύ-Χιο που κάνει το Σαμοθράκη επιδοτείτε για να συνεχίζει ως τη Θεσ/νικη και τη Καβάλα. Το πνεύμα της επιδότησης είναι η συνδεση των νησιών με τη βόρεια Ελλάδα και λιγότερο μεταξύ τους.

----------


## captain 83

Έπιανε το corsica Λειψούς;

----------


## Leo

Ναι κάποιες φορές το περασμένο καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Aberystwyth

> Απ΄ όσα έχω διαβάσει ο κ. Σπανός της Καλλίστη Φέρυς έκανε του Λειψούς με το corsica express three χωρίς επιδότηση και είχε πρόθεση να κάνει κι άλλα εποδοτούμενα λιμάνια χωρίς χρήματα. Μάλιστα σε κάποιες επιστολές που είχαν πρόσφατα δεί το φώς της δημοσιότητας το έγραφε σαν επιχείρημα. Ούτε κι εγώ ξέρω αν Σάμος-Χίος είναι ή όχι επιδοτούμενη.





> Έπιανε το corsica Λειψούς;


Μία διόρθωση ... To Corsica δεν έπιανε Λειψούς, αλλά *Φούρνοι*.  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Aberystwyth. Φούρνους ήθελα να πω ... Λειψούς έγραφα. Συγνώμη για την παραδομή...... :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

to sardinia τελικα δεν ξεκινησε δρολογια για ικαρια.οι λογοι απο οτι ξερω ειναι οτι δεν ειναι εναμορνισμενο με τους κανονες ασφαλεειας της ελλαδας??!τσπ δουλεια κπτ μακη μυριζομαι.επισης το μκονος απο οτι μου πε νομαρχιακος συμβουλος νομου σαμου θα ερχεται ικαρια -σαμο μεχρι το 2012.ας πουμε ετσι λεει το συμβολαιο του.μετα βλεπουμε.

----------


## Paralia

Ποιο συμβόλαιο ακριβώς???? 
Με ενοίκιο το έχουν?????  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

gia ayto ειπα 'ας πουμε συμβολαιο'

----------


## Paralia

Ούτε συμβόλαια υπάρχουν, ούτε "κάτι σαν συμβόλαια…."

----------


## sylver23

καλα μην εκνευριζεσαι.εγω ειπα οτι μου παν.οτι η εταιρια εχει πει μεχρι το 12 .απο κει κ περα δεν ξερω τι γινεται απλα ελπιζω να μεινει.

----------


## sylver23

παιδια μια βοηθεια.ξερετε προ αιγαιον-ικαρος-σαμαινα ,ποια πλοια ερχοντουσαν ικαρια??οσο παλια θυμαστε

----------


## Leo

Το Ιόνιον (έχω πάει εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι με αυτό), το Δέσποινα (Ευαγγελίστρια) πολύ παλαιότερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Nομίζω πως και το Γεωργιος του Φραγκιουδάκη ξεκίνησε σε αυτήν τη γραμμή.

----------


## despo

Σωστα για μια καλοκαιρινή περίοδο μόνο το 1971.

----------


## despo

Και συνεχίζω το 'Μιμίκα Λ.' με το δρομολόγιο των 10.00 καθε Παρασκευή, το
'Κάλυμνος' της εταιρείας Ευδοξος, το 'Μαριλένα' οπως και το 'Εσπερος' του Καβουνίδη που περνούσε ερχόμενο απο Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## navigation

Πόσα ν.μ. είναι Πειραιάς-Σάμο?

----------


## esperos

Πειραιάς - Καρλόβασι  158
Πειραιάς - Βαθύ         174

----------


## navigation

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Esperos

----------


## sylver23

ερωτηση-εδω κ λιγα χρονια τα πλοια της ικαριας πηγαινοερχονται μεσα στον πειραια(εννοω αλλαζουν θεση).φετος το κορσικα φευγει απο Ε1 ,το μυκονος απο Ε2 κ το σαρδινια απο Ε9.(για του αγουδημου δεν ξερω).ειναι τοσο δυσκολο επιτελους να τα βαλουν ολα μαζι ??(το κορσικα κ το μυκονος ειναι διπλα διπλα.)Καθε φορα βλεπω επιβατες με λαθος ενημερωση να κοβουν βολτες στον πειραια κ ενω εχουν φτασει νωρις να κοντευουν να χασουν το πλοιο .οι ταμπελες του δρομου συνεχιζουν κ δειχνουν την πυλη Ε9 για ικαρια σαμο.

----------


## sylver23

*υπαρχει λογος που βαζω εδω την φωτο του....
ΠΗΓΑΣΣΕ ΣΕ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΗΣΙ ΜΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
19/12/2008*
PC192670.jpg

----------


## Ikaria

OXI oxi o Phgasos stin Ikaria....na fygei na paei allou...

----------


## despo

Εστω και για ενα μόνο δρομολόγιο (προς το παρόν) αυριο το 'Νταλιάνα' για Σάμο. Επιτέλους θα ξαναδούν καράβι μετα απο 10 μερες και οι Φούρνοι - Εννοώ απ'ευθείας απο Πειραιά βέβαια.

----------


## hsw

γιατί αυτή η έκτακτη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στη γραμμή; λόγω ακινησίας Sardinia Vera?

----------


## despo

Σε έκτακτη 'νηστεία' έχει τους ναυτικους του, απ'ο,τι φαίνεται...

----------


## captain 83

Το come back του καπτα Μάκη μετά από καιρό στην γραμμή. Βρήκε την ευκαιρία να εκμεταλλευτεί το κενό του SARDINIA VERA.

----------


## despo

Δεν βρήκε την ευκαιρία, ισα-ισα φανερώνεται σαν μεσίας, διότι η πραγματικότητα είναι οτι βρίζουμε, θάβουμε και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο τα παλιότερα καράβια, αλλα ελα ντε που παλι ενα απ'αυτά καλούνται να εξυπηρετήσουν μια γραμμή, στην οποία εξυπηρέτησε σχεδόν ανελλιπώς επι 20 χρόνια χειμώνα/καλοκαιρι.

----------


## sylver23

> Δεν βρήκε την ευκαιρία, ισα-ισα φανερώνεται σαν μεσίας, διότι η πραγματικότητα είναι οτι βρίζουμε, θάβουμε και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο τα παλιότερα καράβια, αλλα ελα ντε που παλι ενα απ'αυτά καλούνται να εξυπηρετήσουν μια γραμμή, στην οποία εξυπηρέτησε σχεδόν ανελλιπώς επι 20 χρόνια χειμώνα/καλοκαιρι.


ουτε βριζουμε ,ουτε θαβουμε τα παλαιοτερα καραβια.τουλαχιστον εμεις εδω.και ιδιαιτερα του κυριου αγουδημου (γερασιμου) αμα τα ειχε σε μια καλη κατασταση και τα πηγαινε με μια σωστη ταχυτητα δεν θα τα βριζανε.αλλα οταν ο ικαριωτης θελει 13 ωρες στην καλυτερη για ικαρια και 17 για σαμο  με τη ga ferries δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο λεγεται εξυπηρετηση.ο αγουδημος σταματησε να εξυπηρετει πριν παρα πολλα χρονια σωστα την γραμμη αυτη ,οπως και αλλες.συμφωνω οτι τα καραβια του εξυπηρετουν πολλες αγονες γραμμες ,οτι πιανουν πολλα λιμανια κλτ αλλα αυτα ειναι δικαιολογιες και συγκεκριμενα στην ικαροσαμια δεν παιζουν ρολο καθως δεν ειναι αγονη
περα απο αυτα ας μην τον δικαιολογουμε που οποτε του ρθει παραταει την γραμμη και οποτε θελει την ξαναπιανει.πολυ καλα εκανε και πηγε να καλυψει το κενο αλλα .............
επισης οι φουρνοι δεν θα εξυπηρετηθουν απευθειας απο την στιγμη που θα πιανει το πλοιο αγ κηρυκο πρωτα (αν καταλαβα καλα)

----------


## despo

Μα είναι γνωστό οτι ολα τα πλοία του Αγούδημου και δεν έχουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες και δεν συντηρούνται στο ξενοδοχειακό (αλλωστε ολα τα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας παρουσιάζουν τετοια συμπτώματα με προσφατο παράδειγμα πλοιο των Μινωικών οπου ειδα τη μοκέτα φθαρμένη/λερωμένη) ομως και το Μιλένα και το Νταλιάνα που επι εικοσαετία εξυπηρετούν τη γραμμή (εστω και με πολύωρο ταξείδι) εχουν στην κυριολεξία οργώσει απ'άκρου σε άκρο και το Αιγαίο και το Ιόνιο και μαλιστα με ελάχιστα μηχανικά προβλήματα. Και βέβαια οποιος θέλει μπαίνει μεσα, οποιος δεν θέλει ας πηγαίνει με το Μύκονος να σκάει το 50ρικο (κατάστρωμα), 100ρικο και βαλε (ιχ τιμη καλοκαιριου). Εγω δεν ακούσει πλοίο ποτε να πήγαινε απο Πειραιά για Φούρνους, παντα μεσω Αγιου Κηρύκου, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεις!

----------


## sylver23

> Εστω και για ενα μόνο δρομολόγιο (προς το παρόν) αυριο το 'Νταλιάνα' για Σάμο. Επιτέλους θα ξαναδούν καράβι μετα απο 10 μερες και οι Φούρνοι - Εννοώ απ'ευθείας απο Πειραιά βέβαια.


σε αυτο αναφερομουν .αλλα προφανως το διατυπωσες λαθος .εννοεις απο πειραια και οχι απευθειας απο πειραια.

σε αυτα που λες για το οτι εχουν οργωσει το αιγαιο συμφωνω.το οτι δεν εχουν ταχυτητα ομως δεν οφειλετε στα πλοια.με σωστη συντηρηση μπορουν να αναπτυξουν πολυ καλες ταχυτητες .τωρα μην μου συγκρινεις την φθαρμενη μοκετα ομως του παλας με το κατεστραμμενο ξενοδοχειακο των περισσοτερων πλοιων της ga 
για το μυκονος συμφωνω οτι τα 42 ευρω για καταστρωμα και τα 120 για ιχ ειναι ελεεινα πολλα ιδιαιτερα τωρα που εχει και την παροναξια.(και κανει 8+ωρες)
μακαρι να γινονταν κατι απο καποιον αλλον που εχει κατι κιτρινα πλοια ....αμα εκμεταλευοταν το κενο με ενα μεχρι 15ετιας πλοιο με καλο γκαραζ και καμπινες και μια ταχυτητα γυρω στα 22 μιλια θα κερδιζε την γραμμη...

----------


## despo

Σωστά εννοώ συγκοινωνία απο Πειραιά, επειδή υπάρχουν τα τοπικά απο Σάμο. Αν θυμάσαι ειδικά στο Μιλένα/Νταλιάνα, εγιναν προσπάθειες να αυξήσουν την ταχύτητα με αλλαγές μηχανών κλπ., χωρις ομως να γίνει κατι το ιδιαίτερο. Το ζήτημα σχετικά με την καθαριότητα σε ολα τα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας, το βλέπουμε περισσότερο το καλοκαίρι οταν δυστυχώς κάποιοι απο εμάς δεν φροντίζουμε για τα στοιχειώδη, ειτε στα σαλόνια, ειτε στις τουαλέτες, ειτε ακομα και στις καμπίνες. Παντως γεγονός είναι (και μου φαίνεται εν μερει φυσιολογικό) άλλα λεφτά να ΄'ρίχνει' ενας οποιοσδήποτε πλοιοκτήτης σε ενα πλοίο ας πουμε 15/20ετίας και άλλα σε ενα 35 η εστω 40χρονο πλοίο.

----------


## hsw

> Ε ναι μας πεφτει.Το να θελεις 14 ωρες απο Πειραια για Αγιο κηρυκο με εισητηριο οσο πχ του Πηγασσου οταν ηταν στην γραμμη (για ευδηλο) φυσικα μας πεφτει ασχημο....
> Αλλα και να μην μας επεφτε για πιο μαρινα μιλαμε??Εχουμε να δουμε πλοιο της αγουδημος στο νησι καμποσους μηνες.Το μονο που εξυπηρετει τον Αγιο ειναι το Βερα και αυτο μεσω ευδηλου.
> Συμφωνω οτι η μπλου δεν μπορει να παει παντου αλλα καλο ειναι να ελπιζουμε στο καλυτερο.
> Βεβαια δεν ξερω για πιο ''καλυτερο '' μιλαω διοτι φτασαμε πλεον να εχουμε μονο 2 καραβια για ευδηλο και ενα μεσω ευδηλου για αγιο οταν το θυμηθει να ερθει (οπως ξαναειπα λογω επισχεσεων και ελειψης χρηματων για πετρελαια) και απο σεπτεμβρη θα μεινουμε μονο με το Μυκονος των 8 ωρων και των 45 ευρω καταστρωμα.
> Αρα ελπιζουμε για καραβι πλεον και οχι για καποιο συγκεκριμενο.
> 
> 
> Αν και οff topic -ναι ο αγουδημος εξυπηρετησε την γραμμη τοσα χρονια οχι με αργα πλοια ,αλλα με γρηγορα πλοια που για περισσοτερο κερδος γινανε αργα.Αλλα δεν καταλαβα θα κανουμε και κωλοτουμπες ???
> Ο κοσμος τον ειχε βαρεθει.Φτασανε σε σημειο να ερχονται απο ευδηλο και να οδηγανε μεσα στο βραδυ για αγιο 2 ωρες σε εναν δρομο σκοτεινο ,ολο στροφες και επικινδυνο.
> ...


E όχι και 45 ευρώ το κατάστρωμα με το Μύκονος! 41,5 η οικονομική, 49 η πρώτη και 35 το κατάστρωμα! Και στο κάτω κάτω, στις τιμές δεν είναι και μεγάλη η διαφορά μεταξύ Σαρδίνια Βέρα και Νήσος Μύκονος αν κρίνουμε από τις υπηρεσίες και τα χαρακτηριστικά που έχει το καθένα. Και μην ξεχνάμε πως το πλοίο αυτό έφερε μεγάλη αναβάθμιση στη γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου (και ακόμα κι αν ο χρόνος ταξιδιού αυξήθηκε κατα 1 εώς 1,5 ώρα, συνεχίζει να είναι το πιο πολυτελές, το πιο γρήγορο και το πιο συνεπές στη γραμμή αυτή).

----------


## sylver23

45 ευρω εχει την high season .Το τι πληρωσα περσυ ξερω πολυ καλα.

Aλλα ας παμε με τις τωρινες τιμες.
29 καταστρωμα το βερα -35 το μυκονος
49 το ιχ το βερα - περιπου 100 το μυκονος
8 ωρες το Βερα - 7.30 το μυκονος

Περισυ εκανε το μυκονος 5.30 απευθειας (2 δρομολογια) ,6.15 περιπου με συρο( 3 δρομολογια) και 6.40 περιπου με συρο ,μυκονο(1 δρομολογιο).

Φετος κανει 7.30 (με το καλο) σε καθε δρομολογιο με παροναξια με το ιδιο εισητηριο με περισυ και με την τιμη του πετρελαιου πολυ πιο κατω.

Να βαλουμε και τα αλλα πλην???Το πλοιο ειναι σε τουαλετες και σε αλλα σημεια -πχ μπαρ πολυ βρωμικο.

Το οτι ειναι το πιο γρηγορο ειναι κατι αστοχο.Τι με νοιαζει η ταχυτητα αμα φτανω την ιδια ωρα με το αργο??
Αμα εννοειες οτι βγαζει πιο γρηγορα το δρομολογιο,η μιση ωρα θεωρειτε πιο γρηγορα αλλα στο  1.30 με 2 ωρες παραπανω απο περσυ   δεν τρεχει και τπτ??

Για ποιες υπηρεσιες μιλαμε??Σας παρεχουν εσας καμμια υπηρεσια παραπανω και δεν το εχω παρει χαμπαρι??
Για ποια χαρακτηριστικα μιλαμε??

Ποια ειναι αυτη η μεγααααλη αναβαθμιση που λες??????
Ε μην λεμε τωρα και οτι θελουμε

Συγνωμη βρε παιδια και ας με παρεξηγησουν καποιοι,επειδη ειδα και καποιους αλλους σε παρομοια κουβεντα που ειχαμε με το νησος χιος.
Υποστηριζεται 2 πλοια αποκλειστικα επειδη ειναι τα νεοτερα που εχουμε??
Το χρηματικο δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο??
Με συγχωρειτε αλλα εγω ΔΕΝ εχω τοσα λεφτα ωστε να τα δινω απλοχερα στον καθε εφοπλιστη για υπηρεσιες που ΔΕΝ μου προσφερει οπως θα ηθελα.
Καταγομαι απο την Ικαρια.Θελω το καλο του τοπου μου.Χαρηκαμε ολοι επειδη θα μπορουσαμε πλεον να πηγαινουμε πιο συχνα λογω μειωσης της ωρας του ταξιδιου και μας το στερουνε αυτο.
Περα απο αυτο με τετοιες τιμες περσυ ηθελα 310 ευρω για 1 ατομο και 1 ιχ πηγαινε ελα τον αυγουστο.
Αρα με τετοιες τιμες το σκεφτομαι παρα πολυ να παω και αλλες εποχες του χρονου.

Μπορει καποιοι να μην καταγεστε απο νησια και να ταξιδευεται μονο καλοκαιρι,μπορει να βγαζετε πολλα λεφτα ,μπορει να εχουν οι γονεις σας λεφτα και να μην εχετε προβλημα αλλα σε εμενα αυτα δεν ισχυουν οπως και στους περισσοτερους νησιωτες.Οποτε αφηστε με να ξερω καλυτερα εγω και οι λοιποι που ειναι στην θεση μου ή στην θεση των νησιωτων.

----------


## hsw

> 45 ευρω εχει την high season .Το τι πληρωσα περσυ ξερω πολυ καλα.
> 
> Aλλα ας παμε με τις τωρινες τιμες.
> 29 καταστρωμα το βερα -35 το μυκονος
> 49 το ιχ το βερα - περιπου 100 το μυκονος
> 8 ωρες το Βερα - 7.30 το μυκονος
> 
> Περισυ εκανε το μυκονος 5.30 απευθειας (2 δρομολογια) ,6.15 περιπου με συρο( 3 δρομολογια) και 6.40 περιπου με συρο ,μυκονο(1 δρομολογιο).
> 
> ...


Όπως είπες και ο ίδιος, τα 45 ευρώ τα έδωσες πέρσι. Φέτος, όπου και να κοιτάξεις (στους πίνακες ναυλολογίων, στο Online booking) σου βγάζει τις τιμές:

29 κατάστρωμα το βέρα - 35 το μύκονος
39 οι αεροπορικές στο βέρα - 41,5 στο μύκονος
48 η πρώτη στο βέρα - 49 στο μύκονος
49 το αυτικίνητο στο βέρα - 70 στο μύκονος
8,5 ώρες το βέρα (17:15-01:45) - 7.40 το μύκονος (19:45-03:25)

Και όσο για τις ώρες και τη διάρκεια ταξιδιού των πλοίων, χίλιες φορές καλύτερα να ταξιδέψει κάποιος με ένα αξιόπιστο πλοίο ως προς τα ωράριά του, παρά με ένα άλλο που κυρίως αυτή την περίοδο (που είναι και καλοκαίρι) δεν ξέρει αν θα ταξιδέψει, αλλά και να ταξιδέψει, το πλοίο θα φύγει ή θα φτάσει κλασικά με τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα καθυστέρηση...

Εγώ δεν είπα ότι η 1,5 ώρα παραπάνω είναι ό,τι καλύτερο για σένα ή για οποιονδήποτε άλλο που ταξιδεύει για Σάμο ή Ικαρία, αλλά σαφώς η (τουλάχιστον) 45 λεπτά διαφορά είναι ακόμα και λίγο, καλύτερο.

Όσο για τις υπηρεσίες και τα χαρακτηριστικά του κάθε πλοίου, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως ένα πλοίο του 1975 είναι το ίδιο με ένα υπερσύγχρονο και κατά 30 χρόνια νεότερό του (2005).

Η αναβάθμιση για την οποία μιλάω αφορά το πλοίο, τη συνέπειά του και τη συχνότητα των δρομολογίων του. Μην ξεχνάς ότι το Μύκονος πάει καθημερινά Ικαρία και Σάμο, ενώ το Βέρα 3 μέρες εβδομαδιαίως και αν... Αλλά αφού εσύ δεν πιστεύεις πως πρόκειται για αναβάθμιση, μήπως προτιμάς το Σαρδίνια μαζί με κάποιο άλλο του '80 και χωρίς Μύκονος; Και βέβαια, αν η hsw ξεκινούσε με το δρομολόγιο Πάρος-Νάξος-Ικαρία-Σάμος τη δρομολόγηση του Νήσος Μύκονος στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, τότε θα μιλούσατε για αναβάθμιση, αλλά τώρα?

Και βέβαια οι τιμές παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο αλλά πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι τι σου προσφέρει το ένα και τι το άλλο. Και για να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, άλλο ένας υπολογιστής αργός, παλιός και με περιορισμένες δυνατότητες και άλλο ένας σύγχρονος, γρήγορος και νέος υπολογιστής. Ο καθένας όμως αγοράζει και χρησιμοποιεί τον υπολογιστή που πληρεί καλύτερα τις προδιαγραφές που θέλει να έχει, αλλά και αυτόν του οποίου τα έξοδα μπορεί να καλύψει.

----------


## τοξοτης

Δεν θα αντιπαρατεθώ με κανένα σας απλά θα αναφέρω ότι πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι που ταξιδέψαμε  για Σάμο (πήγαμε και ήρθαμε) με το Νήσος Μύκονος είδαμε ένα καράβι καθαρότατο και αξιόπλοο , γιατί γυρίζοντας με ένα 8άρι + δεν καταλάβαμε ότι είμαστε σε καράβι (μόνο αν ήσουν όρθιος το ένιωθες λίγο).
Βλέποντας δε τις τιμές που ανέφερε ο hsw νομίζω ότι η διαφορά τους είναι σχεδόν μηδενική με εξαίρεση το αυτ/το (€ 20) υπολογίζοντας όμως και την διαφορά των σχεδόν 30 χρόνων του ενός από το άλλο.

----------


## olympiacos7

> Όπως είπες και ο ίδιος, τα 45 ευρώ τα έδωσες πέρσι. Φέτος, όπου και να κοιτάξεις (στους πίνακες ναυλολογίων, στο Online booking) σου βγάζει τις τιμές:
> 
> 29 κατάστρωμα το βέρα - 35 το μύκονος
> 39 οι αεροπορικές στο βέρα - 41,5 στο μύκονος
> 48 η πρώτη στο βέρα - 49 στο μύκονος
> 49 το αυτικίνητο στο βέρα - 70 στο μύκονος
> 8,5 ώρες το βέρα (17:15-01:45) - 7.40 το μύκονος (19:45-03:25)
> 
> Και όσο για τις ώρες και τη διάρκεια ταξιδιού των πλοίων, χίλιες φορές καλύτερα να ταξιδέψει κάποιος με ένα αξιόπιστο πλοίο ως προς τα ωράριά του, παρά με ένα άλλο που κυρίως αυτή την περίοδο (που είναι και καλοκαίρι) δεν ξέρει αν θα ταξιδέψει, αλλά και να ταξιδέψει, το πλοίο θα φύγει ή θα φτάσει κλασικά με τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα καθυστέρηση...
> ...


Φιλε καλα ολα αυτα που λες,αλλα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι δεν εχουν ολοι την ιδια οικονομικη ευχερεια και οπως καταλαβαινεις ακομα και αυτες οι τιμες ειναι πολυ υψηλες και κυριως γινεται αυτο γιατι τοι πλοιο δεν εχει ανταγωνισμο.Ομως το ξερεις οτι η hellenic seaways εχει βαλει επιτηδες το πλοιο να πηγαινει παρο ναξια και μετα ικαρια για να χτυπαει τα blue star στην ουσια χωρις λογο γιατι πολυ απλα εχει τα highspeed για αυτη τη γραμμη με αποτελεσμα να κανει να παει ικαρια 7,5 ωρες και να ταλαιπωρειται ο κοσμος ακομα περισσοτερο και μιλαω παντα για τους ικαριωτες και σαμιωτες.Αλλα σου ειπα ολα αυτα γινονται γιατι δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος για το Sardinia vera μια ειναι κ μια δεν ειναι...

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι η λέξη αξιόπλοο θα πρέπει να θεωρείται δεδομένη για όλα τα πλοία που ταξιδεύον και έχουν πάρει άδεις δρομολογίων, σε όλους προορισμούς σε όλη την χώρα. Με άλλα λόγια ένα πολοίο δεν έχει ένα επιπλεόν ατού όταν γράψουμε ότι είναι αξιόπλοο. 

Με απλά λόγια η λέξη αξιόπλοο πρέπει να πάψει να χρησιμοποιείται σαν ατού στη σύγκριση δύο πλοίων που ταξιδεύουν σε οποιαδήποτε γραμμή. Ξεκινάμε την σύγκριση λέγοντας όλα τα συν και τα μείον με δεδομένο ότι και τα δυό είναι αξιόπλοα, αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει θέμα σύγκρισης.

----------


## τοξοτης

Με συγχωρείτε γράψτε λάθος  ή κακή έκφραση.
Απλά ήθελα να πω ότι δε <κουνούσε> σχεδόν καθόλου σε σχέση με άλλα (δε το συγκρίνω με το VERA> γιατί δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με αυτό) που σου <βγάζουν τα συκώτια> , αν και προσωπικά εμένα δε με ενοχλεί..

----------


## sylver23

> Όσο για τις υπηρεσίες και τα χαρακτηριστικά του κάθε πλοίου, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως ένα πλοίο του 1975 είναι το ίδιο με ένα υπερσύγχρονο και κατά 30 χρόνια νεότερό του (2005).
> 
> Η αναβάθμιση για την οποία μιλάω αφορά το πλοίο, τη συνέπειά του και τη συχνότητα των δρομολογίων του. Μην ξεχνάς ότι το Μύκονος πάει καθημερινά Ικαρία και Σάμο, ενώ το Βέρα 3 μέρες εβδομαδιαίως και αν... Αλλά αφού εσύ δεν πιστεύεις πως πρόκειται για αναβάθμιση, μήπως προτιμάς το Σαρδίνια μαζί με κάποιο άλλο του '80 και χωρίς Μύκονος; Και βέβαια, αν η hsw ξεκινούσε με το δρομολόγιο Πάρος-Νάξος-Ικαρία-Σάμος τη δρομολόγηση του Νήσος Μύκονος στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, τότε θα μιλούσατε για αναβάθμιση, αλλά τώρα?
> 
> Και βέβαια οι τιμές παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο αλλά πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι τι σου προσφέρει το ένα και τι το άλλο.


Εμεις προτιμαμε ενα πλοιο γρηγορο που να κανει λιγες ωρες και να αξιζει αυτα τα λεφτα που θα δωσουμε για αυτον τον λογο.
Συχνοτητα δρομολογιων δεν ειπα οτι δεν εχουμε.Αυτο ειναι ενα μεγαλο συν.
Δεν ειπα οτι προτιμαω πλοια του 80 αλλα δεν θεωρω και αναβαθμιση πλοια του 2005 με τις ιδιες ταχυτητες και ξαναλεω με πιο ακριβο εισητηριο (η διαφορα στο ιχ δεν ειναι 20 ευρω αλλα διπλασια του ενος απο του αλλου)
Το παραδειγμα με τον υπολογιστη το θεωρω λιγο ασχετο καθως μιλαμε για πλοια και δεν μπορω να τα συγκρινω με υπολογιστες.
Λες συνεχεια για υπηρεσιες αλλα ακομα δεν μου ονομαζεις αυτες τις υπηρεσιες που προσφερει παραπανω το μυκονος.
Το βερα παρολα τα μειον που εχει (επισχεσεις κτλ κτλ) που εχω αναφερει σε αλλα θεματα το ξενοδοχειακο του ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση ,καθολα ανετο ,καθαρο κτλ.
Ξαναλεω και εδω οτι δεν θα βρω ποτε μου διαφορα σε μια αεροπορικη θεση του 2005 και του 75 απο την στιγμη που και οι δυο ειναι καλοσυντηρημενες.
Αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα ακομα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποια ειναι.Αν εννοεις ταχυτητα αυτη παει περιπατο στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση.
Τωρα  στα διαφορα αλλα συστηματα-χαρακτηριστικα που αφορουν το ταξιδεμα του πλοιου (εαν εννοεις αυτα)δεν δινω βαση καθως δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα πιστευω απο την στιγμη που το βερα εχει κρθει ως αξιοπλοο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. 
Αμα η ελλενικ ξεκινουσε απο την αρχη με παροναξια και παλι ΔΕΝ θα μιλουσαμε για αναβαθμιση (οταν λεω αναβαθμιση πιστευω να αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι εννοω ουσιαστικη).Δεν ειμαστε βλακες να μην καταλαβαινουμε.
Εσυ πολυ απλα μου λες οτι γλυκαθικαμε και τωρα μας πικραναν ενω αμα το εβαζαν με παροναξια απο την αρχη δεν θα χαμε προβλημα.Μιλας με εξυπνους ανθρωπους και οχι βουδια (οπως λεμε και στο νησι μου).


Δεν ξερω αν αυτη η κουβεντα θα καταληξει καπου.Ιδεες δεν μου αλλαζεις.Ξερω πολυ καλυτερα το τι γινεται στο νησι μου και δεν αρκουμε στο να κοιταω το openseas τι ωρα δινει δρομολογια και τι τιμες εχει για ικαροσαμια αλλα ταξιδευω -πληρωνω τα δρομολογια και τις τιμες αυτες

υ.γ σου ξανατονιζω για ακομα μια φορα οτι τα 45 ευρω αφορουσαν τον μηνα αυγουστο ενω τωρα βρισκομαστε στον μηνα ιουνιο.

Το οτι το πλοιο δεν ειναι καθαρο στα σημεια που ειπα σε προηγουμενο ποστ το εχω δει με τα ματια μου καμποσες φορες,μου το εχουν πει ατομα της οικογενειας μου καθως και παρα πολλοι φιλοι μου που εχουν ταξιδεψει με αυτο καμποσες φορες.Το να ετυχε μια φορα να ειναι οκ δεν σημαινει κατι.Ξανα λεω για να μην παρεξηγουμαι οτι σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι καθαρο εκτος απο τις τουαλετες (φυσικα μετα απο καποια ωρα ταξιδιου ) και τα μπαρ που τα σκουπιδια ξεχειλιζαν απο τους καδους ζχωρις να δινει κανεις σημασια.

----------


## hsw

Τιμές hsw για Ικαρία και τιμές kallisti για Ικαρία. Οι τιμές που έχω γράψει σε προηγούμενα post είναι copy-paste απο αυτά τα links. Το αυτοκίνητο είναι με το Μύκονος 70 ευρώ και με το Σαρδίνια Βέρα 49. Γιατί όμως λες ότι η διαφορά στο αυτοκίνητο δεν είναι 20 ευρώ (που είναι) αλλά ότι είναι διπλάσια (τότε ή του Μύκονος έπρεπε να είναι 98 ή του Βέρα 35)?

Οι επιβάτες που ταξιδεύουν για Ικαρία και Σάμο, αυτή την περίοδο έχουν δύο εναλλακτικές: είτε να ταξιδέψουν με ένα σχετικά παλιό πλοίο, καθαρό και περιποιημένο, αλλά με μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση σίγουρη στο τσεπάκι ή με ένα ολοκαίνουριο, υπερσύγχρονο πλοίο με ακριβότερα εισιτήρια όμως, και όπως είναι φυσικό, με κάποια ελλαττώματα. Ο καθένας διαλέγει αυτό που θέλει και τον συμφέρει περισσότερο. Ίσα ίσα που κι αυτό είναι ένα συν για εσάς: ότι δηλαδή έχετε δύο διαφορετικές εναλλακτικές και δεν είστε αναγκασμένοι είτε να πληρώσετε πανάκριβα εισιτήρια ή να ταξιδέψετε σε τριτοκοσμικές καταστάσεις. Και όσο για το παράδειγμα που έθεσα, δεν έχει διαφορά είτε είναι πλοίο ή υπολογιστής. Όλα τα πράγματα έχουν κάποια θετικά και κάποια αρνητικά χαρακτηριστικά και ο καθένας διαλέγει και παίρνει...

Στόχος μου μέσα από όλα αυτά δεν είναι να σου αλλάξω γνώμη. Απλά έχουμε διαφορετικές απόψεις για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και τις λέμε. Κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να συμφωνεί μόνο με έσένα, κάποιος μόνο με εμένα και κάποιος άλλος σε κάποια θέματα μ' εμένα και σε άλλα μ' εσένα. Το θέμα όμως είναι το τί θέτει ο καθένας ως προτεραιότητά του όταν κλείνει εισιτήρια με ένα πλοίο.

Υ.Γ. σου ξανατονίζω ότι η τιμή των 35 ευρώ στο κατάστρωμα ισχύει φέτος και τον Αύγουστο κοίτα την ημερομηνία και στο deck τι τιμή λέει

----------


## sylver23

και εγω σου ξανατονιζω οτι αναφερθηκα στις περσινες τιμες.
Δεν εχεις καταλαβει κατι.Δεν τα βαζω με το μυκονος αλλα με το οτι μπηκε και παροναξια.
Το καλο ειναι οτι οπως λες και εσυ οι τιμες επεσαν λιγο.
Τωρα το πως γινεται περσι να ειχε 110 το ιχ και φετος να το δινει με 70 για αυγουστο δεν ξερω αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια αναμενω να δω αμα κρατηθει η τιμη αυτη.
Λογικα η τιμη επεσε επειδη το βερα ειχε βαλει για πασχα και μαη 29 το ιχ και για ιουνιο 49.

Επιλογη οπως λες εχουμε αναμεσα σε 2 πλοια για το λιμανι του ευδηλου.Για το λιμανι  του αγιου φυσικα δεν υπαρχει επιλογη.Το κακο ειναι οτι και για τον ευδηλο η επιλογη κυμαινεται απο 7.40 ωρες μεχρι 8 με 8.30 (καθυστερησεις δεν μετραω γιατι συχνα πυκνα και τα δυο εχουν )
Αυτες οι ωρες παραπεμπουν σε πολυ παλαιοτερες εποχες δυστυχως και πιστευω οτι η γραμμη μας ειναι στην χειροτερη κατασταση απο ποτε.
2 πλοια στον ευδηλο και ας πουμε ενα (το βερα ) για αγιο μεσω ευδηλου.
Τωρα που θα μεινει μονη της η hsw (λογικα απο σεπτεμβρη)να δω αν θα κοψει την παροναξια.
Φτασαμε σε σημειο να φοβομαστε οτι θα μεινουμε με ενα καραβι στο ενα λιμανι μονο.
Και θελω να δω οταν μεινει μονη της θα κρατησει τις μειωμενες τιμες που εχει φετος εναντι του περσινου καλοκαιριου??
Καλα αυτο αποκλειεται απο την στιγμη που δεν το ειχε κανει περσυ που υπηρχε και αγουδημος και καλλιστη με 2 πλοια.

----------


## hsw

Όντως η γραμμή της Ικαρίας - Σάμου δεν βρίσκεται και στα καλύτερά της και ελπίζω πως με την αποχώρηση της Καλλίστη να ενδιαφερθεί καμμιά σοβαρή εταιρία ώστε να υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός για να σοβαρευτεί λίγο η hsw γιατί όσο να' ναι δεν τις θεωρώ και πολύ σοβαρές ή λογικές τις κινήσεις αυτές...

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ρε παιδιά εγώ έχω μια απορία. 
Το ΙΧ με το Νήσος Μύκονος για Πάρο ή Νάξο κοστίζει *79* ευρώ.
Το ΙΧ με το Νήσος Μύκονος για Εύδηλο κοστίζει *70* ευρώ και για Σάμο *73* ευρώ. 
Μήπως τελικά μας δουλεύουνε; 
Ή μήπως ο κόσμος με ΙΧ μπαίνει στο Sardinia Vera με 49 ευρώ παρακαλώ (Ικαρία ή Σάμο) και αναγκαστήκανε στο Μύκονος να ρίξουν την τιμή στα ΙΧ που πάνε Ικαρία - Σάμο ενώ για Πάρο - Νάξο no problem και τα αφήνουν ακριβότερα; 


Τί να πω; Λυπάμαι που μια εταιρία χρεώνει ακριβότερα το να πας πιο κοντά από το να πας πιο μακριά.

----------


## Leo

Πες τα χρυσόστομε... Δηλαδή έλεος! Πιο αναλυτικά δεν περιγράφεται... ι Ο φίλος αιγαιοπλόος τα είπε όλα!!

----------


## sylver23

Ειναι απο αυτα τα κολπακια που τα ονομαζουνε ''προσφορες''.Κολπακια λογω των 49 ευρω του βερα.
Γιατι περισυ τετοια κολπακια δεν υπηρχαν.
Βεβαια εμενα δεν με χαλαει καθολου.
Αλλα το θεμα ειναι να μειωθουν οι τιμες και στην παροναξια.Βασικα ο αναταγωνισμος ποσο εχει το ιχ για παροναξια?

----------


## thanos75

Για δείτε το παρακάτω link...Ειδική προκήρυξη για τη γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου δημοσίευσε το ΥΕΝ! ¶ραγε για ποιό πλοίο να χτυπά η καμπάνα?

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8714

----------


## NAXOS

ΜΗΠΩΣ AQUA ZEWEL  ??

----------


## Leo

Λυπάμαι, αλλά έχουμε ξεφύγει εντελώς! Κατασπατάληση του δημόσιου χρήματος για επιδοτήσεις γραμμών σαν αυτήν που αναφέρεται στο δημοσίευμα? Τρελό μου ακούγεται και φαντάζομαι ότι και απο του χρόνου ίσως να είναι άγονη και επιδοτούμενη και η Συροτηνομυκονία  :Sad: .

Αυτό που δεν με εκπλήσει είναι ότι σε σχετικό παλαιότερο πόστ μου, στο λιμανί της Ραφήνας, είχα γράψει ότι δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπεί άλλο πλοίο στην γραμμή. Ένας καλός φιλος μου έστειλε ΠΜ και μου έργαφε: Μην το λες, μην το λες, κράτα μια πισινή  :Smile: . Να που είχε δίκιο.

Στο σχόλιο τώρα του φίλου NAXOS για το Aqua Jewel. Δεν έχω τίποτα με το πλοίο ούτε με την εταιρεία, αλλά αυτό το πλοίο δεν είναι για να βγαίνει τον Τσικνιά, και ο νοών....

----------


## NAXOS

Καπταιν ,
απο το χειμωνα που αλλαξε το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ηρθε Παροναξια , οι χωριανοι σου αρχισαν τις διαμαρτυριες (καλα εκαναν ) και ηθελαν συνδεση με τη Σαμο. Επειδη λοιπον μεχρι σημερα δεν εχει γινει τιποτα πιστευω οτι το ΥΕΝ εκανε τη γραμμη αγονη για να ικανοποιηθη το κοινο αισθημα και τιποτα αλλο. Βεβαια αν βρεθει πλοιο (δυσκολο) πιστευω οτι θα κανει δουλιτσα λογω των προβληματων της KALLISTI. Φαντασθειτε οτι το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ δεν παιρνει καθολου φορτηγα απο Παροναξια εκτος αν εχει μεινη χωρος απο Ικαρια-Σαμο.
Τωρα για το AQUA θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζι σου,ομως το ειπα μηπως εγινε κατι για να ισοφαρισωμε τη περιπτωση της αγονης του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ.
Ετσι μας καταντησαν . Καθε κινηση πανω στην ακτοπλοια να ψαχνωμε να βρουμε πια συμφεροντα κρυβονται απο κατω.

----------


## sylver23

Για να τα έχουμε μαζεμένα να συνεχίσουμε εδω ή στο θεμα αγονες γραμμές?γιατι μπερδευτικαμε λιγο

----------


## thanos75

Τη Δευτέρα (22/6) θα εκτελέσει έκτακτο δρομολόγιο το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ για Ικαρία-Σάμο...προσωρινή βέβαια λύση...Πάντως αυτό το πλοίο φέτος παίζει κυριολεκτικά ρόλο μπαλαντέρ!!!

----------


## sylver23

Αν θυμαμαι καλα το ιεραπετρα δεν πρεπει να εχει ξανα ερθει ικαρια,σωστα?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Αν θυμαμαι καλα το ιεραπετρα δεν πρεπει να εχει ξανα ερθει ικαρια,σωστα?


ΌΧΙ ερχόταν απο ΚΑΒΑΛΑ όταν αντικατέστησε το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ πριν λίγο καιρο

----------


## sylver23

Α ναι αυτο το παρέλειψα.Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## speedrunner

-Χωρίς πλοίο οι Φούρνοι εδώ και μία εβδομάδα.

Φωτό από το Αρχείο  Μarinews.gr

Του
Μηνά Τσαμόπουλου
(από το protothema.gr)

Μία εβδομάδα έχουν να δουν πλοίο από τον Πειραιά οι κάτοικοι στους Φούρνους, μετά την κατάσχεση και των οκτώ πλοίων της G.A.Ferries του Μάκη Αγούδημου. 
Ειδικότερα στο Αιγαίο ο καπετάν Μάκης είχε το καλοκαίρι τρία πλοία, τα ε/γ-ο/γ Μαρίνα, Ροδάνθη και Νταλιάνα.
Το Μαρίνα, πριν του γίνει κατάσχεση, είχε βγει για τη δίμηνη ακινησία. Έφυγε από τη γραμμή που εκτελούσε , την Πειραιάς- Σάμος με προσέγγιση την Ικαρία και τους Φούρνους.
 Στη θέση του ε/γ-ο/γ Μαρίνα κατέβηκε από τις Σποράδες το ε/γ-ο/γ Νταλιάνα επίσης, της G.A.Ferries. Όμως στις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου χάλασε μία από τις μηχανές του και έδεσε και αυτό. 
Τέλος το ε/γ-ο/γ Ροδάνθη σταμάτησε πριν από λίγες ημέρες λόγω κατάσχεσης. Εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Κυκλάδες-Δωδεκάνησα.

Στο μεταξύ, το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Σάμος με προσέγγιση την Ικαρία το κάνει τώρα το Νήσος Μύκονος το οποίο όμως δεν πιάνει στους Φούρνους.

Στο τελευταίο Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών εγκρίθηκε η εξυπηρέτηση της γραμμής με επιδότηση αφού έως τώρα ήταν ελεύθερη. 

Ο ΥΕΝ έχει υπογράψει την προκήρυξη η οποία όπως προβλέπεται έχει σταλεί στις Βρυξέλλες για έγκριση που θα γίνει έως την Παρασκευή.

Μόλις δοθεί η έγκριση θα γίνει η προκήρυξη ενώ το ΥΕΝ μπορεί να προχωρήσει σε ανάθεση μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση του διαγωνισμού. Ενδιαφέρον σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες έχει δείξει και για τoυς Φούρνους η HSW.

www.marinews.gr

----------


## Naias II

Ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα θα πραγματοποιεί η Hellenic Seaways από τον Πειραιά προς τους Φούρνους Ικαρίας, με απευθείας ανάθεση.

Περισσότερα *εδώ*

----------


## sylver23

Σύμφωνα με την εφημεριδα του Συλλόγου κάβο πάπας της Ικαρίας :

Λύση στο ακτοπλοϊκό πρόβλημα των Φούρνων έδωσε το περασμένο Σάββατο  26/9 η δρομολόγηση με έκτακτο δρομολόγιο του «Νήσος Μύκονος». Παράλληλα, το «Νήσος Μύκονος» θα εκτελεί από τώρα και στο εξής το κανονικό δρομολόγιο του για τους Φούρνους κάθε Τρίτη από Πειραιά και κάθε Τετάρτη από Φούρνους, δίνοντας έτσι μια ανάσα στην παντελή έλλειψη θαλάσσιας επικοινωνίας του νησιού τις περασμένες δύο εβδομάδες, από τότε δηλαδή που το «Μαρίνα» αποσύρθηκε εξαιτίας της χρεοκοπίας της εταιρείας «GA FERRIES» του εφοπλιστή Αγούδημου.

*Edit* 
Κοιταξα τώρα και στο openseas και έχει περαστεί το δρομολόγιο του 
*για σήμερα 29/09 στις 18.45 για Σύρο (22.25)-Αγιο Κήρυκο (1.25)-Φούρνους (2.00)-Καρλόβασι(3.05)-Βαθύ(3.40)
και επιστροφή αύριο Τετάρτη 30/09 απο Βαθύ στις 7.00 για Καρλοβασι (7.55)-Φουρνους (8.55)-Αγιο (9.35)-Σύρο(12.30)-Πειραιά (15.55)
* 
Δρομολόγια δεν έχουν περαστεί για τις επόμενες εβδομάδες.

Το θέμα είναι οτι και εν οψη εκλογών η Ικαροσαμία μένει με ένα πλοίο....αλλά και γενικά με ενα εχουμε μείνει αρα....

----------


## nkr

Πιστευω οτι τα καινουργια blue star οταν ερθουν θα δωσουν λυση σε αυτο το προβλημα.

----------


## thanos75

> Πιστευω οτι τα καινουργια blue star οταν ερθουν θα δωσουν λυση σε αυτο το προβλημα.


 Μπα...μάλλον τα προορίζουν για τα "φιλέτα" των Κυκλάδων, δυστυχώς

----------


## sylver23

Το ένα καινούργιο ολα τα σενάρια λένε οτι θα το βάλουν παροναξία.
Απο κει και πέρα λογικά θα γίνει μία αναδιάταξη του στόλου.
Πιστεύω οτι οι γραμμές ικαροσαμίας και Χίου -Λέσβου θα είναι στην προτεραιότητα της bs.

Θα δούμε σε λίγο καιρό το τί θα γίνει γιατι προς το παρών είναι απλά σενάρια.

----------


## apancure

Από 7 Οκτώβρη το Νήσος Χίος εκτελεί πλέον το δρομολόγιο προς Ικαρία - Σάμο.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι από τον ιστότοπο της HS δρομολόγια προς κράτηση είναι διαθέσιμα μέχρι 1 Νοέμβρη απο εκεί και πέρα δεν υπάρχει κάποιο δρομολόγιο.
Σε τηλεφώνημα που έκανα στα κεντρικά της εταιρείας δε μπόρεσαν να με βοηθήσουν. Έχει κανείς καμία πληροφόρηση για τα παραπάνω;

----------


## thanos75

> Από 7 Οκτώβρη το Νήσος Χίος εκτελεί πλέον το δρομολόγιο προς Ικαρία - Σάμο.
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι από τον ιστότοπο της HS δρομολόγια προς κράτηση είναι διαθέσιμα μέχρι 1 Νοέμβρη απο εκεί και πέρα δεν υπάρχει κάποιο δρομολόγιο.
> Σε τηλεφώνημα που έκανα στα κεντρικά της εταιρείας δε μπόρεσαν να με βοηθήσουν. Έχει κανείς καμία πληροφόρηση για τα παραπάνω;


 Προφανώς ξαναμπαίνει το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ που τελειώνει πιθανόν τότε την ετήσιά του

----------


## sylver23

Μην περιμένεις βοήθεια απο την εταιρία.Εδώ δεν ήξεραν οτι το Σαντορίνη και το Πήγασσος είναι δικά τους σε μία τηλ επικοινωνία που είχα πριν καιρό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νεοτευκτα πλοια πολλων εκατομυριων δεν τα αφηνουν να κανουν ταρζανιες σε απιθανα λιμανια.Ειναι ακριβο απο καθε πλευρα!

----------


## sylver23

145 μέτρα πλοία δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα στην Χίο ,την Λέσβο,τον Εύδηλο Ικαρίας και τα λιμάνια της Σάμου.
Λογικά σε αυτά αναφέρεσαι Κώστα ,σωστά?

----------


## sylver23

Απο την εφημερίδα του Συλλόγου Κάβο Πάπας (ικαριακή)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Από το Λιμεναρχείο Ευδήλου λάβαμε τα παρακάτω στοιχεία για την κίνηση στο λιμάνι Ευδήλου για το καλοκαίρι του 2009, η οποία είναι ελαφρώς πιο πεσμένη από την περσινή περίοδο, όπου βεβαίως είχαμε περισσότερα δρομολόγια. Μετά από εκτιμήσεις των επαγγελματιών του τουρισμού, μας τόνισαν ότι αν υπήρχε άλλο ένα πλοίο στην γραμμή, η κίνηση θα ήταν κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη. Το θέμα που έχει τώρα πολύ μεγάλη σημασία είναι να γίνουν σοβαρές συζητήσεις για το μέλλον του τουρισμού στην Ικαρία, σε κάθε δήμο, με την συμμετοχή όλων των ενδιαφερομένων αλλά και προσκεκλημένους επαγγελματίες από άλλα νησιά, επιστήμονες που ασχολούνται με το αντικείμενο αλλά και εκπροσώπους της πολιτείας. Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε και αυτό επιτυγχάνεται μόνο με την συνεργασία ή οποία προκύπτει από έναν ξεκάθαρο διάλογο. Σας παραθέτουμε τα εν λόγω στοιχεία: *

Αποβιβασθέντες** 
Επιβάτες*
Ιούνιος 7.400
Ιούλιος 14.770
Αύγουστος 16.778
Σεπτέμβρης 5.822
*Σύνολο    44.770**

Φορτηγά*
Ιουν277
Ιουλ.249
Αυγ.185
Σεπτ,244
*Σύνολο 955**

Οχήματα ΙΧ*
Ιουν,930
Ιουλ2.470
Αυγ.2.549
Σεπτ.658
*Σύνολο 6.607**

Δίκυκλά*
Ιουν.393
ιουλ691
Αυγ.1.110
Σεπτ,238
*Συνολο 2.432* 
*

Επιβιβασθέντες**

**Επιβάτες*
*Ιούνιος* 5.933
*Ιούλιος* 9.208
*Αύγουστος* 18.744
*Σεπτέμβριος* 10.398
*Σύνολο 44.283*
*
Φορτηγά
Ιουν* 249
Ιουλ 209
Αυγ143
Σεπτ 237
*Συνολο 838**

Οχήματα ΙΧ*
Ιουν 818
Ιουλ 1.206
Αυγ 2.763
Σεπτ 1.735
*Συνολο 6.522**

Δίκυκλα*
Ιουν 294
Ιουλ 437
Αυγ 1.179
Σεπτ 499
*Συνολο2.409*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Αυτή η λίστα είναι για τον Εύδηλο και φυσικά μόνο το τί έφερε και πήρε το Μυκονος καθώς άλλο εν είδαμε.
Βλέπω τα νούμερα στα φορτηγά ,ξανατονίζω με ένα πλοίο,που αναγκαστικά αφηνε και απέξω ιδιαίτερα Ιούλιο Αύγουστο λόγω των ιχ και απορώ με αυτά που λένε οτι η γραμμή δεν έχει φορτηγά....

 Στα παραπάνω φορτηγά δεν περιλαμβάνονται αυτά του Αγίου Κηρύκου που ήρθαν στο νησί με όσα δρομολόγια έγιναν απο το Μαρίνα και φυσικά τα ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ!!!

Περιμένω σχόλια...ήταν που δεν έβγαινε το πλοίο λόγω φορτηγών και προστέθηκε η παροναξία ή κάποιοι θέλαν να μπουν στο μάτι της μπλου σταρ??
Προβλέπω σε 2 χρόνια να παίζει η μπλου παιχνίδι στην έδρα που θα χάσει η ελλένικ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σημαντικα στοιχεια απο τον silver 23 για τη γλυκια πατριδα που λεει!Ισως του χρονου να δει και καποιο αλλο βαπορι το νησι

----------


## sylver23

Συνάντηση αντιπροσωπείας δήμου Αγίου Κηρύκου με τον Βουλευτή Σάμου

Tην τέταρτη 20/10/2009 στο Δημαρχείο Αγίου Κηρυκου πραγματοποιήθηκε η 1η συνάντηση αντιπροσωπείας του δήμου με τον νεοεκλεγέντα βουλευτή του νομού Σάμου, Π. Βαρδικο.  Στα πλαίσια της συζήτησης τέθηκαν υπ όψιν του Κ. Βαρδικου όσα αναφέρονται στο υπόμνημα που επισυνάπτεται. 

Από την πλευρά του Κ. Βαρδικου έγινε γνωστό ότι σχετικά με το ζήτημα του ακτοπλοϊκού αποκλεισμού του Αγίου Κηρύκιου και των φούρνων , βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη διαβουλεύσεις με την HELLENIC SEAWAYS για την ενδεχόμενη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου Πήγασος , με τρεις προσεγγίσεις την εβδομάδα στα λιμάνια του Αγίου Κηρύκου και των φούρνων , εξέλιξη που θα αμβλύνει το πρόβλημα σε αυτές της περιοχές. 
*
Διαβάστε το υπόμνημα ΕΔΩ* 

 Πηγή: Ικαριακή Εφημερίδα Κάβο Πάπας

----------


## thanos75

> Συνάντηση αντιπροσωπείας δήμου Αγίου Κηρύκου με τον Βουλευτή Σάμου
> 
> Tην τέταρτη 20/10/2009 στο Δημαρχείο Αγίου Κηρυκου πραγματοποιήθηκε η 1η συνάντηση αντιπροσωπείας του δήμου με τον νεοεκλεγέντα βουλευτή του νομού Σάμου, Π. Βαρδικο. Στα πλαίσια της συζήτησης τέθηκαν υπ όψιν του Κ. Βαρδικου όσα αναφέρονται στο υπόμνημα που επισυνάπτεται. 
> 
> Από την πλευρά του Κ. Βαρδικου έγινε γνωστό ότι σχετικά με το ζήτημα του ακτοπλοϊκού αποκλεισμού του Αγίου Κηρύκιου και των φούρνων , βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη διαβουλεύσεις με την HELLENIC SEAWAYS για την ενδεχόμενη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου Πήγασος , με τρεις προσεγγίσεις την εβδομάδα στα λιμάνια του Αγίου Κηρύκου και των φούρνων , εξέλιξη που θα αμβλύνει το πρόβλημα σε αυτές της περιοχές. 
> 
> *Διαβάστε το υπόμνημα ΕΔΩ* 
> 
> Πηγή: Ικαριακή Εφημερίδα Κάβο Πάπας


Μακάρι να πραγματοποιηθεί Συλβέστρο...Νομίζω ότι ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ είναι ιδανικός για αυτή τη γραμμή.   Αρκεί βέβαια να μην πηγαίνει στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο μέσω Παροναξίας, και να ξαναυπάρξει επιτέλους απευθείας σύνδεση Πειραιάς-Ικαρία-Σάμος.  Πάντως με αυτό τον τρόπο βλέπω την HSW να διπλώνει τη γραμμή της Σάμου και ουσιαστικά να γίνεται μονοπώλιο στο νομό, πράγμα που φυσικά σημαίνει ότι τα ναύλα θα πάρουν την ανιούσα!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Μακάρι να πραγματοποιηθεί Συλβέστρο...Νομίζω ότι ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ είναι ιδανικός για αυτή τη γραμμή. Αρκεί βέβαια να μην πηγαίνει στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο μέσω Παροναξίας, και να ξαναυπάρξει επιτέλους απευθείας σύνδεση Πειραιάς-Ικαρία-Σάμος. Πάντως με αυτό τον τρόπο βλέπω την HSW να διπλώνει τη γραμμή της Σάμου και ουσιαστικά να γίνεται μονοπώλιο στο νομό, πράγμα που φυσικά σημαίνει ότι τα ναύλα θα πάρουν την ανιούσα!


Ούτως ή άλλως και σήμερα μονοπώλιο είναι η HSW στη γραμμή. Αμα θέλω να πάω Ικαρία ή Σάμο ποιά άλλη επιλογή έχω πέραν του Νήσος Μύκονος και της HSW; 

Η ιδέα για δρομολόγηση και του "Πήγασος" στη γραμμή (ως συμπληρωματικού πλοίου) ενδέχεται να προκαλέσει εσωτερικό ανταγωνισμό στην HSW. Δηλ. η εταιρία να ανταγωνίζεται τον εαυτό της, διότι σήμερα το Νήσος Μύκονος φεύγει 6 φορές την εβδομάδα (Δε, Τρ, Τε, Πε, Πα, Σα) για Ικαρία - Σάμο, οπότε σίγουρα η τυχόν δρομολόγηση του Πήγασος θα πέφτει πάνω στο Νήσος Μύκονος. 
Εκτός κι αν λανσάρει άλλα δρομολόγια η HSW με το Πήγασος. Π.χ. να ξεκινάει πρωί από Πειραιά (εννοείται κατευθείαν για Αγ. Κύρηκο - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ), φτάνει στο Βαθύ βράδυ και αναχωρεί αμέσως για Καρλόβασι - Αγ. Κύρηκο - Πειραιά, με άφιξη το επόμενο ξημέρωμα. Ετσι, δε θα πέφτει πάνω στα δρομολόγια του "αδελφού" Νήσος Μύκονος και θα δώσει αφενός μια συμπληρωματική δυνατότητα στα νησιά του νομού Σάμου αλλά και θα εξυπηρετήσει τον "Αγιο" που σήμερα είναι ουσιαστικά εκτός ακτοπλοϊκού χάρτη, με ένα μόνο δρομολόγιο του Νήσος Μύκονος τις Τρίτες (και με αμφίβολη διάρκεια). 
Αυτά από εμέ.

----------


## thanos75

> Ούτως ή άλλως και σήμερα μονοπώλιο είναι η HSW στη γραμμή. Αμα θέλω να πάω Ικαρία ή Σάμο ποιά άλλη επιλογή έχω πέραν του Νήσος Μύκονος και της HSW; 
> 
> Η ιδέα για δρομολόγηση και του "Πήγασος" στη γραμμή (ως συμπληρωματικού πλοίου) ενδέχεται να προκαλέσει εσωτερικό ανταγωνισμό στην HSW. Δηλ. η εταιρία να ανταγωνίζεται τον εαυτό της, διότι σήμερα το Νήσος Μύκονος φεύγει 6 φορές την εβδομάδα (Δε, Τρ, Τε, Πε, Πα, Σα) για Ικαρία - Σάμο, οπότε σίγουρα η τυχόν δρομολόγηση του Πήγασος θα πέφτει πάνω στο Νήσος Μύκονος. 
> Εκτός κι αν λανσάρει άλλα δρομολόγια η HSW με το Πήγασος. Π.χ. να ξεκινάει πρωί από Πειραιά (εννοείται κατευθείαν για Αγ. Κύρηκο - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ), φτάνει στο Βαθύ βράδυ και αναχωρεί αμέσως για Καρλόβασι - Αγ. Κύρηκο - Πειραιά, με άφιξη το επόμενο ξημέρωμα. Ετσι, δε θα πέφτει πάνω στα δρομολόγια του "αδελφού" Νήσος Μύκονος και θα δώσει αφενός μια συμπληρωματική δυνατότητα στα νησιά του νομού Σάμου αλλά και θα εξυπηρετήσει τον "Αγιο" που σήμερα είναι ουσιαστικά εκτός ακτοπλοϊκού χάρτη, με ένα μόνο δρομολόγιο του Νήσος Μύκονος τις Τρίτες (και με αμφίβολη διάρκεια). 
> Αυτά από εμέ.


 Όντως αυτή τη στιγμή άλλη επιλογή πέρα από την hsw δεν υπάρχει.  Περισσότερο αναφερόμουν στην περίοδο του καλοκαιριού που υπήρχε και ο Αγούδημος με το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.  Είναι πάντως σωστές οι σκέψεις σου φίλε μου, και οπωσδήποτε -και ανεξάρτητα από εταιρεία- η γραμμή χρειάζεται κατ'επειγόντως και ένα δεύτερο συμβατικό πλοίο

----------


## sylver23

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε λίγο κάποια πράγματα.
Αν δεν κανω λάθος το Σαντορίνη/Πήγασσος (καθώς τπτ δεν ειναι σίγουρο)
θα κάνει την γραμμή του Μαρίνα.
Δηλαδή Σύρο -(Μύκονο)-Αγιο-Φούρνους-Καρλ-Βαθύ.
Εαν η hsw πάρει την γραμμή το Μύκονος σταματάει το δρομολόγιο του Αγίου και επιστρέφει κανονικά μόνο απο Εύδηλο.
Δεν ανταγωνίζεται το ένα το άλλο γιατί η γραμμή έχει ανάγκη απο δεύτερο πλοίο ακόμα και τώρα που είναι χειμώνας.
Πέρα απο αυτό τα μόνα κοινά λιμάνια θα είναι της Σάμου.
Επιτέλους πρέπει να ενισχυθεί η γραμμή.
Επιτέλους πρέπει οι Φούρνοι να έχουν καράβι απο Πειραιά και να βγούν απο τον αποκλεισμό.
Επιτέλους η νότια Ικαρία χρειάζεται καράβι ωστε να μην ταλαιπωρούνται με ώρες οδήγησης απο την βόρεια μεριά οι κάτοικοι-επισκέπτες του νότου.

Το καλοκαίρι φυσικά είναι πιο κοντά απο ότι νομίζουμε και φυσικά θα υπάρξει και πάλι πρόβλημα τουλάχιστον Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο (που απο ότι βλέπετε η κίνηση είναι η ίδια σε αριθμούς) ακόμα και με αυτά τα 2 πλοία.(Μύκονος και σαντορίνη ή Πηγασσος)

Λύση απο την στιγμή που δεν πρόκειται να έρθει άλλο πλοίο προς το παρών θα ήταν να κοπεί η παροναξία απο το Μύκονος και να ακολουθεί το παλιό του δρομολόγιο με προσεγγίσεις σε σύρο και μύκονο κάποιες μέρες και να πηγαίνει απευθείας Αγιο το Σαντορίνη.

Τώρα με τί θα μείνει η παροναξία εμένα δεν με απασχολεί είναι η αλήθεια...Γραμμή φιλέτο είναι..ούλοι εκεί μαζεύτηκαν

----------


## ορφεας

οπως βλέπω στα δρομολόγια της HELLENIC SEAWAYS εδω απο 1/1/2010 το ΝHSSOS MYKONOS δεν πιάνει Φουρνούς. Θα γιρήσει πίσω το SARDINIA VERA μήπως ή παλι θα μείνουν χωρίς πλοίο;

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εγώ πάντως δεν βλέπω η ΑΝΕΚ/HSW να αφήνει την Παροναξία στα χέρια της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ.......
Αυτό που θα γίνει είναι να διπλώσει στην γραμμή η HSW με τον Πήγασο με απ'ευθείας δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά......

----------


## captain 83

Xωρίς καμπίνες ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ πώς να δουλέψει Ικαρία-Σάμο;

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Γιατί όταν ήταν στην γραμή πώς δούλευε? Βλέπεις καμία άλλη εταιρία να έχει διάθεση να μπεί στην γραμμή και ο Πήγασος δεν κάνει?

----------


## despo

Πάντως και το Ν. Μύκονος το καλοκαίρι ηταν σαν να μην έχει κρεβάτια, αφου αυτά τα ελάχιστα που υπάρχουν, ειχαν εξαφανιστεί προ πολλού. Φυσικά δεν χρειάζεται να υπογραμμίσω οτι ολα αυτά σημαίνουν υποβάθμιση της γραμμής, αφου δεν ειναι δυνατόν να ταξειδέψει ολος ο κόσμος χυμα στα καταστρώματα και τα καθίσματα και μαλιστα σε τιμές αρκετά 'τσιμπημένες' σε σύγκριση με τον καταιγισμό προσφορών στη γραμμή της Κρήτης.

----------


## captain 83

Αλλο το θέμα αν ενδιαφέρεται άλλη εταιρεία να μπει στην γραμμή και άλλο το αν κάνει ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ή όχι. Μη τα μπλέκεις όλα μαζί. Στην γραμμή δε δούλευε ως ημερόπλοιο ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ. Τις καμπίνες τις είχαν για μόστρα δηλαδή;

----------


## despo

Μα δεν έγραψα για κάποια άλλη εταιρεία. Μιλάω για το Ν. Μύκονος, του οποίου τα λίγα κρεβάτια που διαθέτει απο κατασκευής, ειχαν εξαφανιστεί πολυ πριν στη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού. Τωρα αν ο Πήγασος προορίζεται για τη γραμμή αυτή, δεν ειμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω, ομως το σίγουρο ειναι αν αυτό γίνει μιλάμε για υποβάθμιση της γραμμής αν βεβαίως ταξειδεύει βράδια χωρις ιχνος καμπίνας.

----------


## captain 83

Το μήνυμά μου απάντά στην προηγούμενη από εσας παράθεση



> Γιατί όταν ήταν στην γραμή πώς δούλευε? Βλέπεις καμία άλλη εταιρία να έχει διάθεση να μπεί στην γραμμή και ο Πήγασος δεν κάνει?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Έτερον εκάτερον είναι.....ούτε το Μύκονος έχει κρεββάτια.......so?
Σ'υμφωνα με το Site της HSW το Μύκονος έχει 31 καμπίνες και ο Πήγασος 61........σχεδόν της διπλάσιες!!!!!!!!!!!

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι αυτή την στιγμή.....τι σας πειράζει να μπεί ο Πήγασος στην γραμμή και γιατί την υποβαθμίζει?

----------


## captain 83

Με το βαπόρι δεν έχουμε τίποτα....Χωρίς καμπίνες δύσκολο να μπει. Απο κει και πέρα αν νομίζετε ότι μπορεί....δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγω.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ.......όπως προείπα η ANEK/HSW δεν προτείθετε με τίποτα να αφήσει την Παροναξία χωρίς βαπόρι στα χέρια της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ και ιδιαίτερα με την αναμενόμενη έλευση των νέων BlueStar......όποτε κατ'εμέ μια πολύ καλή λύση (όχι η καλύτερη το τονίζω) είναι ο Πήγασος......

----------


## captain 83

Την εκδοχή της ναύλωσης την έχεις σκεφτεί καθόλου; Μιας και τώρα τελευταία πολλά ετοιμάζουν ναυλοσύμφωνα.
Και αν η BLUE STAR την χτυπήσει σε Ικαρία-Σάμο η HSW θα μείνει με τον ΠΗΓΑΣΟ;

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αν την χτύπήσει σε Ικαροσαμία άνετα βάζει και το Χίος.......το θέμα αυτή την στιγμή για την Ικαροσαμία είναι εάν την χτυπήσει η ΑΤΤΙΚΑ? Εάν την χτυπήσει η ΑΤΤΙΚΑ είναι καλό για την γραμμή καθώς θα μπεί και άλλο βαπόρι......Αυτή την στιγμή μιλάμε ότι η Γραμμή καλώς ή κακώς έχει προβλήματα και πρέπει να βρεθεί άμμεσα λύση με την δρομολόγηση ενός δέυτερου πλοίου για να εξασφαλιστεί η απρόσκοπτη σύνδεση της με τον Πειραιά χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι και να μην έχουν πρόβλημα τα νησιά.......διότι από τα λεγόμενα των συμφορουμιτών αυτό βγαίνει......μακάρι να βάλουν βαπόρια της τάξης του Αριάδνη και του Έλυρου.........δεν με απασχολεί. Πρέπει να μπεί δέυτερο και ο Πήγασος φαντάζει λουκούμι.......

----------


## hsw

Παιδιά δε νομίζω πως ο Πήγασος θα μπει σ' αυτή τη γραμμή... Μπορεί στο site της hsw να λέει πως έχει 61 καμπίνες, έχουν ξηλωθεί όμως όπως μας έχουν πει συμφορουμίτες ώστε να συμμορφωθεί στους νέους κανονισμούς. Και επίσης, μην ξεχνάτε πως το Εξπρές Σκιάθος φεύγει από το 2010 λόγω των κανονισμών και το πιθανότερο είναι να μπει στις Σποράδες ο Πήγασος, αφού το δρομολόγιο είναι ημερήσιο και είναι ημερόπλοιο. 

Το χειμώνα δε νομίζω πως επιθυμεί η εταιρία να βάλει δεύτερο πλοίο. Το Μύκονος έχει καθημερινές (εκτός Κυριακής) αναχωρήσεις από τον Πειραιά. Το καλοκαίρι πάντως, νομίζω πως θα βάλει δεύτερο πλοίο σίγουρα. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι έγινε χαμός φέτος με τα εισιτήρια και η εύρεση θέσης ήταν πολύ δύσκολη. Οπότε μάλλον θα εκμεταλλευτούν την κατάσταση, δρομολογώντας πλοίο (ποιο είναι το ερώτημα...) και ίσως το κρατήσουν και το χειμώνα για την άγονη..

Ας περιμένουμε όμως να δούμε τι θα αποφασίσει τελικά η εταιρία να κάνει και με το πλοίο, και με τη γραμμή.

----------


## thanos75

Στο site της hsw δεν φαίνεται από 1η Ιανουαρίου 2010 το δρομολόγιιο της Τρίτης για Φούρνους.  Τί γίνεται? Θα μείνει πάλι το νησάκι χωρίς πλοίο?

----------


## erenShip

το θέμα δεν είναι πιο πλοίο είναι, αλλά να είναι μόνιμο στη γραμμή! ειδικότερα ο ¶γιοσ Κήρυκος Ικαρίας και οι Φούρνοι έχουν πρόβλημα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sg3

ποσες μερες εχουν να δουν πλοιο?

----------


## erenShip

απο ότι ξέρω από συγγενικά μου πρόσωπα εκεί στην ικαρία, το μύκονος έχει δρομολόγιο μόνο την τετάρτη από εκεί!

----------


## sg3

για φουρνους τι γινεται?

----------


## erenShip

> για φουρνους τι γινεται?


απ' όσο ξέρω τα ίδια! μία φορά την εβδομάδα το Νήσος Μύκονος και καθημερινά το Σάμος Σπίριτ για Ικαρία και Σάμο!

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το ξέραμε, γράψατε 5 πόστ για να μας πείτε αυτό το γνωστό? Μόνοι σας κάντε ερωτήσεις μόνοι σας απνατάτε?  Το φόρουμ δεν είναι chat room. Έχουμε πει κι άλλες φορές ότι εδώ γράφουμε όταν έχουμε κάτι να πούμε, και όχι τα ισχύοντα που έτσι κι αλλιώς γνωρίζουμε. Παρακαλώ να μην επανέλθουμε ούτε στο πρόν ούτε σε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σημερα στη εκπομπη του Γεωργιου Αυτια εκαναν παραπονα απο τον Αγιο Κυρηκο οτι τον Ιανουαριο δεν ειδαν καθολου πλοιο και το Δεκεμβριο μονο τεσσερις φορες.Θα αναπολουν βεβαια τις μερες τις GA FERRIES, οπως και αλλα νησια, που παντα τους εξυπηρετουσε

----------


## mapk

παλι χωρις πλοιο οι φουρνοι;;;τι γινεται βρε παιδια ξερει κανεις;

----------


## ορφεας

Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι οτι πρίν απο λίγες εβδομάδες σταμάτησαν οι προσεγκίσεις του ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στο νησί.

----------


## ορφεας

Τι θα γίνει με τους ΦΟΥΡΝΟΥΣ; έχουν να δούν πλόιο 3 βδομάδες.

----------


## NAXOS

ΛΑΘΟΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΟΡΦΕΑ.  ΤΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΦΟΥΡΝΟΥΣ.

----------


## ορφεας

Γιατι δεν το γραφουν τα δρομολόγια;

----------


## ορφεας

Πάντος ούτε στα δρομολόγια δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της εταιρίας ούτε στο open seas.

----------


## thanos75

Το δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής πάντως σίγουρα ισχύει.  Απορώ που δεν είναι περασμένο στα δρομολόγια

----------


## NAXOS

Σιγουρα δεν ειναι στα εγκεκριμενα δρομολογια του πλοιου  και προφανως καθε εβδομαδα το υπουργειο ( ποιο??) του δινει την εγκριση  και την επιδοτηση βεβαιως - βεβαιως  για εκτακτη προσεγγιση στους Φουρνους ωσπου να δουν τι θα γινει με την αγονη.

----------


## erenShip

ξέρετε μήπως τώρα το πάχα μπεί και άλλο βαπόρι στην γραμμή?

----------


## Naias II

Η Ικαρία δεν θα ξαναγίνει τόπος εξορίας

Αίτημα για τακτική σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά, τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα και τη δρομολόγηση σύγχρονων και ασφαλών πλοίων.

----------


## sylver23

_Η Ικαρία δεν θα ξαναγίνει «τόπος εξορίας». Με την έως και ακραία αυτή δήλωση κάτοικοι και τοπικοί φορείς της Ικαρίας πραγματοποιούν σήμερα «αποκλεισμό» του νησιού σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας, για την κακή ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση του νησιού. 

Μάλιστα έχουν προγραμματίσει συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας στις 12 το μεσημέρι στην πλατεία του Αγίου Κηρύκου.  Βασικό αίτημα είναι η τακτική σύνδεση του Αγίου Κηρύκου και των Φούρνων, χειμώνα - καλοκαίρι, με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, όπως επίσης τη δρομολόγηση σύγχρονων και ασφαλών πλοίων.

Στο διεκδικητικό πλαίσιο πάντως γίνεται αναφορά στο ύψος των ναύλων._

Aς δούμε και ολόκληρο το άρθρο που παρέθεσε παραπάνω ο Ναιας 2.
Στο *bold * αυτή η φράση νομίζω οτι απαντάει σε όσους υποστηρίζουν οτι θα τους λείψει κάποιος εφοπλιστής.....

----------


## despo

Για το θέμα της ακτοπολοικής σύνδεσης έχουν απόλυτο δίκιο οι άνθρωποι. Με τι κίνητρο θα πατήσει τουρίστας Ελληνας η' ξένος εκεί ?.

----------


## erenShip

> _Η Ικαρία δεν θα ξαναγίνει «τόπος εξορίας». Με την έως και ακραία αυτή δήλωση κάτοικοι και τοπικοί φορείς της Ικαρίας πραγματοποιούν σήμερα «αποκλεισμό» του νησιού σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας, για την κακή ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση του νησιού. 
> 
> Μάλιστα έχουν προγραμματίσει συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας στις 12 το μεσημέρι στην πλατεία του Αγίου Κηρύκου.  Βασικό αίτημα είναι η τακτική σύνδεση του Αγίου Κηρύκου και των Φούρνων, χειμώνα - καλοκαίρι, με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, όπως επίσης τη δρομολόγηση σύγχρονων και ασφαλών πλοίων.
> 
> Στο διεκδικητικό πλαίσιο πάντως γίνεται αναφορά στο ύψος των ναύλων._
> 
> Aς δούμε και ολόκληρο το άρθρο που παρέθεσε παραπάνω ο Ναιας 2.
> Στο *bold * αυτή η φράση νομίζω οτι απαντάει σε όσους υποστηρίζουν οτι θα τους λείψει κάποιος εφοπλιστής.....


καλά έκαναν οι άνθρωποι! δεν γίνεται ένα νησί με 9.110 κατοίκους (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και με δύο λιμάνια να εξυπηρετήται με ένα καράβι! να σημειώσουμε ότι στα αιτήματα ήταν και η αλλαγή αεροπορικής εταιρίας..διότι τα αεροπλάνα τα οποία ταξίδευαν ήταν σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση και έτσι θεωριτικά και σε αυτό το τομέα ήταν αποκλεισμένοι. ζούμε στον 21 αιώνα.. ο άνθρωπος έχει κατορθώσει, με την ραγδαία ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας, να φτιάχνει μεγάλα, υπερσύγχρονα και ασφαλέστερα πλοία για να τον εξυπηρετούν... και αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται! πλέον όχι μόνο η ικαρία, αλλά και άλλα νησιά ζουν ένα σύγχρονο "τόπο εξορίας", χωρίς κανένας από τους ειδκούς αυτού του θέματος να κάνει κάτι για αυτό! άραγε η κοινωνία μπορεί να το ανεκτή αυτό?

----------


## gpap2006

[QUOTE=erenShip;320808]καλά έκαναν οι άνθρωποι! δεν γίνεται ένα νησί με 9.110 κατοίκους (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και με δύο λιμάνια να εξυπηρετήται με ένα καράβι! QUOTE]
 Η Ικαρία των 9.000 κατοίκων έχει σύγχρονο καράβι ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ. Η Λήμνος των 12.000 κατοίκων έχει τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ 3 φορές την εβδομάδα και μία το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...

----------


## sg3

αν εβαζε η μπλου σταρ το blue horizon?νομιζω εκει θα δουλευε καλυτερα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  (δεν ξερω ομως αν μπορει να μπει σε αυτα τα λιμανια)

----------


## sylver23

Αρχικά και η Ικαρία έχει 12.000 κατοίκους.
Το Μύκονος είναι ένα σύγχρονο καράβι το οποίο ομως με τα απανωτα δρομολόγια δεν είναι και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση στο ξενοδοχειακό του.
Πέρα απο αυτό με την Παροναξία οι ώρες αυξάνονται κατα πολύ και δεν βρίσκεις και εισητηριο τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες.
Μην ξεχνάμε ομως οτι δεν είναι μόνο η Ικαρία αλλά και η Σάμος στο δρομολόγιο με ποσους χιλιάδες κατοίκους και αυτή.
Οπως έχω ξαναπει δεν είναι εύκολο να πας οδικώς απο Εύδηλο -Αγιο Κηρυκο.Πολλά χλμ και δύσκολος δρόμος.
Είναι και οι επιβάτες που δεν έχουν αυτοκινητο και αν δεν βρούνε ταξί και σκάσουν πολλά ευρώ πρέπει να περιμένουν την πρωινή συγκοινωνία ή να έρθει καποιος να τους πάρει για να φτάσουν στην νότια μεριά του νησιού.
Είναι και οι φούρνοι που έχουν σύνδεση μόνο με μικρά καραβάκια απο Σάμο ή Αγιο.

Μια διαφορά με την Λήμνο είναι οτι το νησί αυτό έχει περισσότερες σχέσεις με την Βορεια Ελλάδα παρά με την Αττική.
Και στα 3 νησιά (οπως και σε δεκάδες αλλα) το πρόβλημα είναι μεγάλο.

Το Blue orizon αρχικά δεν χωράει σε κάποια λιμάνια.
Πέρα απο αυτό η γραμμή δεν μπορεί να στηριχτεί σε πλοία θηρία που βγάζουν 3-4 δρομολογια την βδομάδα.

Θέλει μικρότερα πλοία που να καλύπτουν τα νησιά καθημερινά.
πχ Ενα πλοίο για Αγιο Κηρυκο-Φουρνους -Σαμο με 3-4 δρομολογια την  βδομάδα.
Και 2 πλοία για Ευδηλο-Σάμο με τουλάχιστον 5 δρομολόγια το καθε ένα το καλοκαίρι με κάποια δρομολόγια απευθείας και κάποια με 1 ή 2 νησιά το κυκλάδων με καλύτερη περίπτωση Συρο και Τήνο.

Το παραπάνω που περιγράφω είναι περίπου  σαν τα δρομολόγια που είχαμε πριν 2 χρόνια (φυσικά με καλύτερο πλοίο για Αγιο -Φουρνους -Σάμο)

----------


## gpap2006

Με εξαίρεση ένα τρίμηνο το καλοκαίρι, τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο δεν μπορεί να σταθεί δεύτερο πλοίο στη γραμμή. Εδώ το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και φεύγει με 350-400 επιβάτες αυτόν τον καιρό. Το δεύτερο τί θα έπαιρνε? Δεύτερο πλοίο μπορεί να υπάρξει μέσα Ιουνίου με αρχές Σεπτέμβρη όπως πέρσυ με το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. Φέτος δεν υπάρχει ga αλλά θα μπορούσε να μπει στη γραμμή ένα ταχύπλοο (όπως το CORSICA προ ετών) και έχω ήδη προτείνει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ. Με καθημερινό δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά ή Λαύριο να προσεγγίζει απευθείας ¶γιο Κύρηκο ΚΑρλόβασι Βαθύ με προσθήκη Φούρνων 2 φορές/ εβδομάδα. ¶λλο συμβατικό δεν βλέπω διαθέσιμο. Το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ θα φύγει στις Αζόρες, ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στις Σποράδες, GA αποκλείεται είναι σε τραγική κατάσταση. Τα ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ, ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ, ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ δεν έχουν περιθώρια να αφήσουν τα άγονα που κάνουν.

Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ με πρωτόκολλο 576 επιβάτες και 7 δρομολόγια της εβδομάδα θα μπορούσε να ξελασπώσει τα πράγματα με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς πάνω από 4.000 επιβατών την εβδομάδα.

----------


## erenShip

συμφωνώ με όλους σας... όπως γνωρίζουμε όλοι μας το πρόβλημα δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στην ικαρία αλλά υπάρχει σε όλο το αιγαίο. το θέμα είναι οι αρμόδιοι κάνουν τίποτα για να αντιμετωπίσουν αυτο το πρόβλημα?!

----------


## speedrunner

Βρε παιδιά να πω κάτι!!!! κάθε φορά που ακούω για τα προβλήματα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης της Ικαρίας πάντα γράφετε το ίδιο πράγμα, για το πρόβλημα που έχουν οι κάτοικοι του ¶γιου Κήρυκου που αν δεν έχουν αυτοκίνητο πρέπει να δώσουν πολλά λεφτά σε ταξί κτλ. κτλ, συγνώμη αλλά κάθε φορά που ακούω αυτό το επιχείρημα με πιάνουν τα γέλια, δηλαδή οι κάτοικοι της νότιας Ρόδου ή της Βόριας Χίου κτλ. τι πρέπει να κάνουν πρέπει να απαιτήσουν και δεύτερο λιμάνι στα νησιά τους για να μην είναι μακριά απο το λιμάνι έλεος!!!!! να μου πείτε ότι έχουν πρόβλημά οι φούρνοι που δεν έχουν καράβι να συμφωνήσω αλλα το να έχει πρόβλημα η Ικαρία επειδή εξυπηρετείτε μόνο το ένα της λιμάνι καθημερινά απο ένα πλοίο το οποίο είναι απο τα νεότερα και γρηγορότερα συμβατικά πλοία που υπάρχουν στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες δεν ξέρω τι να πω, άλλο το ότι το καλοκαίρι δεν θα είναι αρκετό το ένα πλοίο και άλλο το ότι δεν εξυπηρετούνται και τα δυο λιμάνια!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Το θέμα φίλε μου είναι οτι ο Αγιος Κηρυκος είναι η πρωτεύουσα και ο Ευδηλος(βορεια μερια) το πιο τουριστικη μεριά άρα υπάρχει μεγάλη επιβατική κινηση και στις 2 μεριες του νησιου.
Πχ στην Χιο οι τουριστες και οι ντοπιοι ειναι μαζεμενοι  στην Χωρα της Χιου και σε κοντινα μέρη και λίγος κόσμος πάει στα βόρεια.
Ενω στην Ικαρία ντοπιοι και τουριστες είναι σε ένα ποσοστό 60(ευδηλος - 40 Αγιος)
Βαλε και τα εμπορεύματα τώρα.
Αναλογικα με τον κοσμο πάνε και τα εμπορεύματα που διακινούνται με νταλίκες.
Στο κάτω κάτω για να εξυπηρετηθουν οι Φουρνοι το πλοίο περνάει απο Αγιο και όχι απο έυδηλο καθώς είναι απο την αλλη μεριά και για Σαμο απο όποια μεριά και να πάει το πλοίο την ίδια ώρα θα κάνει.
Το κάθε νησί έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητες του.
Με την ίδια λογική γιατί στην Κρήτη να έχει πλοίο και στα Χανιά και στο Ηράκλειο?

-Πανω σε αυτο :*
νεότερα και γρηγορότερα συμβατικά πλοία*  
Το γρηγοροτερο πλοιο μπορεί να ναι αλλά οταν κάνω 8+ ωρες να παω στο νησί μου η ταχύτητα πάει περίπατο.Η τιμή όμως δεν πάει...Νεότερο μπορεί να ναι ,πιο περιποιημένο απο άλλα παλαιότερα ομως όχι.

----------


## Naias II

Βασικά είναι πως έχουμε συνηθίσει(?)
Για τον ίδιο λόγο θα έπρεπε και η Λέσβος να έχει 2 λιμάνια.Γιατί είναι ένα νησί 1630τχλμ και η Ικαρία 255τχλμ.......

----------


## thanos75

Βρε παιδιά....μην χάνουμε την ουσία.  Το πρόβλημα δεν βρίσκεται στο Εύδηλος ή ¶γιος Κήρυκος ή και τα δύο.  Η ουσία βρίσκεται στο γεγονός πως 2 μεγάλα νησιά (Ικαρία-Σάμος) και οι μικρότεροι Φούρνοι, με συνολικό πληθυσμό όλα μαζί γύρω στις 45000 κατοίκους υποεξυπηρετούνται και έχουν ανεπαρκή ακτοπλοική σύνδεση.  Είναι με 6 δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα, τα οποία εξυπηρετεί ένα πλοίο, που τους πάει και μέσω Κυκλάδων.  Πρέπει να βρεθεί μια άμεση λύση.  Θέλω να αισιοδοξώ πως όπως και πέρσι θα γίνει κάτι την τελευταία στιγμή

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Η μόνη λύση για τα 3 αυτά νησιά είναι 2 συμβατικά...ένα απ'ευθείας (όπως έκανε κάποτε το Σάμαινα) και ένα με ένα ή δυο λιμάνια των Κυκλάδων (όπως έκανε το Αιγαίον), αλλά από την άλλη εάν τον χειμώνα και γενικώς την χημερινή περίοδο το ένα και μοναδικό βαπόρι της γραμμής δεν γεμίζει δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να σταθεί δέυτερο όσα δίκαια και αν έχουν οι κάτοικοι των 3 νησιών.....και ειδικά τώρα σε αυτούς τους χαλεπούς καιρούς που ζούμε καμία πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία εαν δεν έχει κάποιο μικρό κέρδος δεν πρόκειτε να βάλει βαπόρι *κάπου* για την "ψυχή της μάνας της". Το τονίζω με *BOLD* το κάπου για να μην παρεξηγηθώ........
Τώρα κι εδώ που τα λέμε να ζητάμε και παπάδες δεν γίνεται......ας γίνεται η σωστή εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών (και μιλάω πιό πολύ για τους Φούρνους που αυτή την στιγμή έχουν το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα) με αυτά που έχουμε και ας μην είμαστε πλεονέκτες.......στην τελική και η παροναξία κάποτε 8+ ώρες έκανες για να πάς που η απόσταση είναι η μισή από ότι στην Ικαροσαμία (ίσως λέω και λίγο) και όχι με νεόκτητα........αν τα βαπόρια ήταν δικά μας θα κάναμε ότι θεωρούσαμε καλύτερο για τον τόπο μας ο καθένας μας ξεχωριστά.......αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι......

----------


## erenShip

> Βρε παιδιά....μην χάνουμε την ουσία.  Το πρόβλημα δεν βρίσκεται στο Εύδηλος ή ¶γιος Κήρυκος ή και τα δύο.  Η ουσία βρίσκεται στο γεγονός πως 2 μεγάλα νησιά (Ικαρία-Σάμος) και οι μικρότεροι Φούρνοι, με συνολικό πληθυσμό όλα μαζί γύρω στις 45000 κατοίκους υποεξυπηρετούνται και έχουν ανεπαρκή ακτοπλοική σύνδεση.  Είναι με 6 δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα, τα οποία εξυπηρετεί ένα πλοίο, που τους πάει και μέσω Κυκλάδων.  Πρέπει να βρεθεί μια άμεση λύση.  Θέλω να αισιοδοξώ πως όπως και πέρσι θα γίνει κάτι την τελευταία στιγμή


συμφωνώ απόλυτα!

----------


## erenShip

έμαθα πως ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα μπεί πλοίο στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο..... ή είναι απλώς φήμες?!

----------


## thanos75

Πιστεύω πως το καλοκαίρι θα υπάρχει κάποιο δρομολόγιο του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ μια με δύο φορές την εβδομάδα προς ¶γιο Κήρυκο και Φούρνους. :Wink:

----------


## kostas-93

> έμαθα πως ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα μπεί πλοίο στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο..... ή είναι απλώς φήμες?!


και εγω το εχω ακουσει και συγκεκριμένα  για το blu star ιθακη αλλα πιστεύω οτι ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα.

----------


## erenShip

> και εγω το εχω ακουσει και συγκεκριμένα  για το blu star ιθακη αλλα πιστεύω οτι ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα.


δεν ξέρω ..... αλλά στον άγιο κήρυκο ακούγεται πολύ...τώρα τι να πώ....όπου υπάρχει καπνός θα υπάρχει και φωτιά!

----------


## kostas-93

μακαρι να μπει αλλο ενα βαπορι στην γραμη θα ειναι καλο για ολους.

----------


## petritis

Η λύση με την οποία θα πρέπει οι κάτοικοι και οι επισκέπτες της Ικαρίας για το καλοκαίρι έχει αποφασισθεί!
Σας παραθέτω το παρακάτω άρθρο από ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό της Ικαρίας


_Ικανοποιήθηκε  εντέλει το αίτημα για τρεις εβδομαδιαίες προσεγγίσεις  (Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Σάββατο) του πλοίου Νήσος Μύκονος στα λιμάνια του Αγίου  Κηρύκου και των Φούρνων, γραμμή θα επιδοτείται με το ποσό των 20  χιλιάδων ευρώ ανά δρομολόγιο._
_Συγκεκριμένα, από  την περασμένη εβδομάδα το πλοίο αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά στις 12 το  μεσημέρι και εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο για Ικαρία μέσω Σύρου και Μυκόνου,  μια αλλαγή που κρίθηκε απαραίτητη για την εξοικονόμηση χρόνου._
_Ωστόσο, η  αντίδραση από κατοίκους και φορείς της Βόρειας Ικαρίας δεν άργησε να  έρθει, καθώς οι προσεγγίσεις στο λιμάνι του Ευδήλου θα είναι πλέον από  πέντε, τρεις._ 
_Επιπλέον, το  καλοκαίρι (από τις 18/6) το Νήσος Μύκονος θα έχει καθημερινές (εκτός  Κυριακής) αναχωρήσεις από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 12 το μεσημέρι και  θα προσεγγίζει τέσσερις φορές το λιμάνι του Ευδήλου και τρεις το λιμάνι  του Αγίου Κηρύκου και των Φούρνων._ 
_Σε γενικές  γραμμές οι φορείς της νοτιοανατολικής Ικαρίας εκφράζουν την ικανοποίηση  τους για τις αλλαγές αυτές, ωστόσο δεν λείπουν οι φωνές που δηλώνουν  δυσανασχέτηση σχετικά με την ώρα αναχώρησης του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά,  υποστηρίζοντας ότι αυτή δεν ευνοεί στην προσέλευση περισσότερων  τουριστών και ιδιαίτερα αυτούς που θέλουν να επισκεφτούν το νησί ένα  σαββατοκύριακο._ 
 _ikariamag_


_
_
Το θέμα που προκύπτει και αναζητεί απάντηση είναι τι θα γίνει σε περιπτωση
μηχανικής βλάβης λόγω υπερφόρτωσης του δρομολογίου...
Μακαρι να μην μας προδόσει το βαποράκι καθώς...όπως λένε οι αρμόδιοι...δεν υπάρχει άλλο πλοίο για την γραμμή!

----------


## iletal1

¶λλαξαν πάλι τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για Σάμο. Καθημερινά αναχώρηση από Πειραιά 21.00.

----------


## kostas-93

paidia edo kai mia evdomada exei xekinish to megalo provlima me to monopolio sto ploio me thn samo den vazi para mono ena fortigo apo kathe metaforiki me apotelesma to nhsi na exei terastio provlima sthn trofodosia  den leo kalo to nissos mykonos alla to kalokairi den ftanei  kathos pernaei apo polla limania kai  emeis pernome ton poylo  ( synxoresteme gia thn ekfasi )ayto to pragma den exei prohgoymeno. an mpei kai deytero vapori sthn gramh to xeimwna tha parakalane toys fortigatzides na toys pernoyn alla twra me to monopolio toys grafi kanonika.:evil:

----------


## gpap2006

Δεν υπάρχει ro-ro καλοκαιριάτικα για να βοηθάει το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στην Ικαροσαμία? Είναι δυνατόν ένα πλοίο 140 μέτρων να εξυπηρετεί μόνο του τέτοια εποχή 2 μεγάλα νησιά?? :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## EMANON

> Δεν υπάρχει ro-ro καλοκαιριάτικα για να βοηθάει το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στην Ικαροσαμία? Είναι δυνατόν ένα πλοίο 140 μέτρων να εξυπηρετεί μόνο του τέτοια εποχή 2 μεγάλα νησιά??


 ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ!! :Wink:

----------


## kostas-93

> Δεν υπάρχει ro-ro καλοκαιριάτικα για να βοηθάει το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στην Ικαροσαμία? Είναι δυνατόν ένα πλοίο 140 μέτρων να εξυπηρετεί μόνο του τέτοια εποχή 2 μεγάλα νησιά??


αν ηταν φιλε μου μονο τα δυο δικα μας νησια ηταν καλα αλλα περναει απο Συρο Μυκονο και αφηνουν εμας εξω την στιγμη που εκει πανε και αλλα πλοια ενω εδω μονο αυτο.

----------


## gpap2006

Τελικά πάει και ro-ro ή όχι? :Confused:

----------


## kostas-93

> Τελικά πάει και ro-ro ή όχι?


oxi file moy den erxete ro ro edo akoystike thn proigoymenh evdomada oti tha ekane ena dromologio ro ro ths nel alla ap oti xero den egine.

----------


## erenShip

> oxi file moy den erxete ro ro edo akoystike thn proigoymenh evdomada oti tha ekane ena dromologio ro ro ths nel alla ap oti xero den egine.


εγώ έμαθα σήμερα από μια έγκυρη πηγή ότι το δρομολόγιο Σύρο - Τήνο -  Μύκονο - Ικαρία έγινε... και ήταν ικανοποιητικός ο αριθμός φορτηγών που είχε.  μια σημείωση ότι το Ro/Ro αφήνει τα φορτηγά της Σάμου στην ικαρία και από εκεί τα παίρνει το Θεόφιλος

----------


## kostas-93

> εγώ έμαθα σήμερα από μια έγκυρη πηγή ότι το δρομολόγιο Σύρο - Τήνο -  Μύκονο - Ικαρία έγινε... και ήταν ικανοποιητικός ο αριθμός φορτηγών που είχε.  μια σημείωση ότι το Ro/Ro αφήνει τα φορτηγά της Σάμου στην ικαρία και από εκεί τα παίρνει το Θεόφιλος


αυτο δεν το ξερω θα ρωτήσω τα παιδια απο την μεταφορική που μας φερνει επιπλα στο μαγαζι αλλα ξερω σιγουρα οτι ο ipotis  ήρθε 2 φορες Σαμο στο πρωτο του ταξιδι αλλα και το προηγούμενο Σαββατο.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Στη σελιδα 121 του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ τευχος ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ αναφερεται το ενδεχομενο η ΝΕΛ να ναυλωσει το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ για την αγονη ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΚΑΒΑΛΑ ΙΚΑΡΙΑ ωστε να ελευθερωθει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και να ερθει Πειραια.Δεδομενου τωρα και την ναυλωση του Μυρτιδιωτισσα μαλλον η ΝΕΛ εξεταζει ενα δυναμικο come-back που ισως βοηθησει συμαντικα την γραμμη.Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ενα πλοιο στη γραμμη ειναι λιγο ειδικα οταν αυτο το πλοιο περιλαμβανει και προορισμους στις Κυκλαδες οι οποιοι απο μονοι τους ειναι προορισμοι μεγαλου ενδιαφεροντος

----------


## sylver23

Τα προηγουμενα χρονια μιλούσαμε για εισητηρια-μαγικά χαρτάκια που είχαμε 3 με 4 πλοία (Μυκονος,Κορσικα και για για λίγο Βέρα και Μαρίνα οποτε μας έκανε την χάρη)
Φέτος κι ας ήταν μειωμένη η κίνηση ούτε μαγικά χαρτάκια δεν υπηρχαν...
Τα αυτοκίνητα πολλών έμειναν πίσω να συνεχίσουν τις διακοπές τους ...
Θέση για ΙΧ θα έχει απο μεθάυριο ξανά
Σας καλούμε του χρόνου όλους στα νησιά μας (ανατολικο αιγαίο) ,κάντε κρατήσεις μετ επιστροφής απο τώρα ομως

Υ.γ Με τις σημερινές καταστάσεις παντως γυρίσαμε σε άλλα χρόνια πιο ρομαντικά.
Τουρίστες πολλοι δεν ήρθαν διότι εισητήρια εφθασαν μονο για τους ντόπιους,η ημερομηνία επίστροφής ήταν όπως παλιά αόριστη (με την διαφορα οτι τώρα δεν υπήρχαν εισητήρια) ,ο κόσμος στα καταστρώματα διότι το αεροπορικό πάει σύννεφο και απαγορεύεται και το κάπνισμα και το σημαντικότερο ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΗΡΥΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΥΔΗΛΟ (κατι σε ικαρος,σαμαινα ,ιταλιανικα κτλ μου θυμίζει....)

----------


## Joyrider

Θα ταξιδέψω μέσα Οκτωβρίου για Σάμο (Βαθύ) από Πειραιά.Το Νήσος Μύκονος είναι μονόδρομος ή έχω και άλλες επιλογές ; Διάβασα όλο το νήμα αλλά άκρη δεν έβγαλα...

----------


## gpap2006

> Θα ταξιδέψω μέσα Οκτωβρίου για Σάμο (Βαθύ) από Πειραιά.Το Νήσος Μύκονος είναι μονόδρομος ή έχω και άλλες επιλογές ; Διάβασα όλο το νήμα αλλά άκρη δεν έβγαλα...


 ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ξερό ψωμί. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή.

----------


## sg3

γιατι δεν κανει μια προσπαθεια η μπλου σταρ να βαλει πλοιο?τωρα που θα ερθει το δηλος, το παρος ή το ναξος θα μεινει κενο ας το ριξει στη γραμμη!

----------


## sylver23

> Θα ταξιδέψω μέσα Οκτωβρίου για Σάμο (Βαθύ) από Πειραιά.Το Νήσος Μύκονος είναι μονόδρομος ή έχω και άλλες επιλογές ; Διάβασα όλο το νήμα αλλά άκρη δεν έβγαλα...


Εχεις μία επιλογή ακόμα ,ανάλογα με την τρέλα που κουβαλάς...

Απο Καβάλα με το Θεόφιλος ή απο Θεσσαλονίκη με το Διαγόρας :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## despo

Και μεσω Χίου, οπως έκαναν το καλοκαίρι αρκετοί επιβάτες.

----------


## Joyrider

> Εχεις μία επιλογή ακόμα ,ανάλογα με την τρέλα που κουβαλάς...
> 
> Απο Καβάλα με το Θεόφιλος ή απο Θεσσαλονίκη με το Διαγόρας


 
Τρέλλα κουβαλάω (και καβαλάω) εννίοτε πολύ :grin: δεν θα με χαλούσε να πεταχτώ και μέχρι τη Σαλονίκη να δω και μερικούς φίλους...αλλά με τις τρέχουσες τιμές βενζίνης και ναύλων δεν  :Sad:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Εχεις μία επιλογή ακόμα ,ανάλογα με την τρέλα που κουβαλάς...
> 
> .....απο Θεσσαλονίκη με το Διαγόρας


Ωραιότατο ταξίδι, πολύ ενδιαφέρον πλοίο αλλά... μέχρι 25-9-2010. Μετά τέλος τα δρομολόγια του Διαγόρα προς και από Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω κάτι.
> Η Ικαροσαμία είναι σκουπίδι και της πετάτε ότι δεν μπορεί να πάει αλλού ,είναι αργό και παλιό??
> Ευχαριστούμε αλλα σας το χαρίζουμε το απολλων


Ρε συ Συλβεστρο συζητα το θεμα λιγο πιο ηρεμα!!! Ο Απολλωνας αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ξερουμε σε τι κατασταση ειναι και συμφωνω οτι στην παρουσα κατασταση δεν κανει για τη γραμμη σας. Αν ομως αυριο το πρωι ξαφνικα σου εφερναν στη γραμμη Συρο-Μυκονο-Ικαρια-Σαμο τον Απολλωνα σε κατασταση ιδια με του αριστου Αγιου Γεωργιου, με 18.5 κομβους και τιμη οικονομικης θεσης για εσωτερικους χωρους 30-35 ευρω μια χαρα θα ηταν για τη γραμμη. Πλοιο με πολυ ωραιους ανακαινισμενους εσωτερικους χωρους, ευρυχωρια και αριστο ταξιδεμα. Απο ωραριο με 18.5 κομβους θα κανει για Ευδηλο 8:55 σε σχεση με τις 6:40 του Μυκονος το οποιο πλην της καταπληκτικης του ταχυτητας και μανουβρας εχει αρνητικα που ξερεις πολυ καλα, πλην των 45 ευρω που πληρωνεις για μια στενη θεση. Επισης φετος ξερεις ποσο υποφερατε για να βρειτε ενα εισητηριο. Οποτε το να μου λες οτι δεν θελω τον Απολλωνα σε κακη κατασταση μου ακουγεται απολυτα λογικο. Το να μου λες ομως οτι δε θελω τον Απολλωνα ως παλιο και αργο ακομα και αν ηταν σε πολυ καλη κατασταση το θεωρω λανθασμενο. Στην κατασταση του Αγιου Γεωργιου μια χαρα θα σας καθοταν. Αλλωστε προτεινε εσυ ενα πλοιο που θα μπορουσε ρεαλιστικα να μπει σημερα στη γραμμη και να ειναι καλυτερο απο τον Απολλωνα αν αυτος ηταν στην κατασταση Αγιου Γεωργιου. Δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει.

----------


## sylver23

Αρχικά δεν είναι στην κατάσταση του Αγίου Γεωργίου οπότε γιατί να μιλήσω υποθετικά.
Διονύση το απο το ολότελα καλή και η παναγιώτενα τελείωσε.
Δεν θα πω ευχαριστώ αν μου βάλουν τον Απόλλωνα.
Γιατί πρέπει να γυρνάμε συνέχεια δεκαετίες πίσω?

Δεν θα ψάξω εγω να βρω πλοίο καλύτερο του Απόλλωνα.Ας το ψάξει όποια εταιρία ενδιαφέρεται να πληρώσω για να ταξιδέψω με το πλοίο της.

Παρόλο που κουβαλάμε τρέλα για το νησί μας ,τα 2 τελευταία χρονια που υπήρχε το Μαρίνα πολλοι Ικαριώτες προτίμησαν να μην έρθουν καθόλου ή να κοιτάξουν για άλλες ημερομηνίες που είχε εισητήρια το Μύκονος.
Τα αρνητικά του Μύκονος τα έχουμε συζητήσει.Ηταν το εισητήριο σε σχέση με τις ώρες που κάνει ιδιαίτερα όταν είχε την Παροναξία στο δρομολόγιό του που έφτανε και τις 9 ώρες και λίγο το θέμα με τις καθαριότητες που φέτος είχε διορθωθεί αρκετά.
Απο κει και πέρα είναι ένα πολύ αξιόλογο πλοίο, γρήγορο,ασφαλές με καλό ταξίδεμα στον καιρό

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αρχικά δεν είναι στην κατάσταση του Αγίου Γεωργίου οπότε γιατί να μιλήσω υποθετικά.
> Διονύση το απο το ολότελα καλή και η παναγιώτενα τελείωσε.
> Δεν θα πω ευχαριστώ αν μου βάλουν τον Απόλλωνα.
> Γιατί πρέπει να γυρνάμε συνέχεια δεκαετίες πίσω?
> 
> Δεν θα ψάξω εγω να βρω πλοίο καλύτερο του Απόλλωνα.Ας το ψάξει όποια  εταιρία ενδιαφέρεται να πληρώσω για να ταξιδέψω με το πλοίο της.
> 
> Παρόλο που κουβαλάμε τρέλα για το νησί μας ,τα 2 τελευταία χρονια που  υπήρχε το Μαρίνα πολλοι Ικαριώτες προτίμησαν να μην έρθουν καθόλου ή να  κοιτάξουν για άλλες ημερομηνίες που είχε εισητήρια το Μύκονος.
> Τα αρνητικά του Μύκονος τα έχουμε συζητήσει.Ηταν το εισητήριο σε σχέση  με τις ώρες που κάνει ιδιαίτερα όταν είχε την Παροναξία στο δρομολόγιό  του που έφτανε και τις 9 ώρες και λίγο το θέμα με τις καθαριότητες που  φέτος είχε διορθωθεί αρκετά.
> Απο κει και πέρα είναι ένα πολύ αξιόλογο πλοίο, γρήγορο,ασφαλές με καλό ταξίδεμα στον καιρό




Οταν γραφεις οτι δε θες τον παλιο και αργο Απολλωνα,τι ακριβως εννοεις;Οτι ανεξαρτητως καταστασης βαποριου, απαξ και αυτο ειναι αργο και παλιο το απορριπτεις;Κοινως,τον Αγιο Γεωργιο οπως ειναι σημερα θα τον απερριπτες ως αργο και παλιο παροτι ειναι σε αψογη κατασταση;Αυτο ειναι το ερωτημα μου.Οσον αφορα τη Μαρινα λοιπον που φερνεις ως παραδειγμα, νομιζω οτι εχει μεγαλες διαφορες με ενα βαπορι οπως ο σημερινος Αγιος Γεωργιος.Το Μαρινα εκανε 11 ωρες απο Αγιο Κηρυκο,πηγαινε 15.5-16 κομβους κι οχι 18.5,ηταν πολυ πιο αργο στη μανουβρα,ενω οι χωροι του ηταν αν και μεγαλοι πολυ ασυντηρητοι.Οποτε ενα καλοσυντηρημενο σε ολα του βαπορι οπως ο Αγιος Γεωργιος που θα κανει μεσω Συρου-Μυκονου 9 ωρες για Ευδηλο,θα ταξιδευει αριστα στον καιρο και θα εχει εισητηριο 30-35 ευρω οικονομικη θεση εμενα μου φαινεται πολυ καλο βαπορι για τη γραμμη.Ενα τετοιο λοιπον βαπορι θα το απερριπτες;Οπως και να το κανουμε,ενα βαπορι που θα πλησιαζει τα παροντα ωραρια του Μυκονος και θα εχει παρομοιο μεγεθος δε νομιζω οτι ειναι βιωσιμο για τη γραμμη αν δουλευει ολο το χρονο.Οποτε αν ζητας ενα δευτερο Νησος Μυκονος η σχεδον κατι τετοιο,δεν μπορεις να το εχεις.Ταυτοχρονα ομως δεν μπορεις να μεινεις μονο με το Νησος Μυκονος στη γραμμη.Επομενως ενα βαπορι με την ταχυτητα,τη χωρητικοτητα,το ταξιδεμα και τη συντηρηση του Αγιος Γεωργιος αν εχει καλες τιμες νομιζω πως σας ταιριαζει γαντι.

----------


## sylver23

Βρήκα μία επιστολή των δημάρχων της Ικαρίας για τα δρομολόγια.
Αν και έχουν περάσει αρκετοι μήνες ας την διαβάσουμε.

_03/06/2010_
*Επιστολή διαμαρτυρία σχετικά με τα δρομολόγια καλοκαιρινής περιόδου στην Ικαρία, έστειλαν οι τρεις δήμαρχοι της Ικαρίας στο αρμόδιο υπουργείο και στο Σ.Α.Σ (Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών).*

Κύριε Γενικέ
 Σχετικά με δρομολόγια της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου στον νομό Σάμου να τονίσουμε για μια ακόμα φορά πώς ουσιαστική λύση στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε θα δοθεί με την δρομολόγηση και ενός δευτέρου πλοίου.
 Γιατί η προοπτική να εξυπηρετηθεί όλος ο νομός με ένα μόνο πλοίο που θα προσεγγίζει και αλλά νησιά προηγουμένως αντιλαμβάνεστε πως δημιουργήσει για μια ακόμα φορά σοβαρότατα προβλήματα  στην τουριστική κίνηση του καλοκαιριού και στα τρία νησιά του νομού Σάμου .                   
 Σχετικά με την προτεινόμενη τροποποίηση των δρομολογίων της μοναδικής πλέον εταιρείας που εξυπηρετεί τον νομό Σάμου σας τονίζουμε τα ακόλουθα.
 Φέτος το καλοκαίρι αν εγκρίνετε την προτεινομένη τροποποίηση δρομολογίων του ¨Νήσος Μύκονος ¨ στην επαρχία Ικαρίας αλλά και στη Σάμο, θα επηρεαστούν αρνητικά ο τουρισμός, η συνθήκες εργασίας,  ακόμα και οι προσωπικές σχέσεις.
 Οι ώρες άφιξης έχουν προγραμματισθεί ( χωρίς να λαμβάνονται υπόψη οι συνθήκες των χερσαίων συγκοινωνιών του νησιού μας  και οι ενδεχόμενες  καθυστερήσεις) για τις 04:30 – 05:00  το πρωί στην Ικαρία θέτοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο την  ζωή σχεδόν όλων μας σε μια ιδιόμορφη ομηρία.
 Οι επιπτώσεις θα είναι σοβαρές στο Τουρισμό αφού εκτός του ότι χάνουμε το πλεονέκτημα ενός γρήγορου συμβατικού πλοίου, ( το ¨Νήσος Μύκονος¨ θα εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο σε εφτά τουλάχιστον ώρες αφού η «κρουαζιέρα» συμπεριλαμβάνει τη Σύρο και την Μύκονο). Οι προτεινόμενες τροποποιήσεις όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε θα λειτουργήσουν ως αντικίνητρο για τη προσδοκώμενη τουριστική δραστηριότητα, στην οποία βασίζεται το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της τοπικής οικονομίας.        
 Οι προτεινόμενες τροποποιήσεις στις ώρες των δρομολογίων θα μπορούσαν να εφαρμοσθούν στο δρομολόγιο της παρασκευής δημιουργώντας ευνοϊκές συνθήκες για να επισκεφθούν τα νησιά μας τα Σαββατοκύριακα .
 Κατόπιν αυτών σας καλούμε να μην εγκρίνεται την τροποποίηση των δρομολογίων για όλες τις ημέρες της εβδομάδας (τουλάχιστον κατά τους κρίσιμους θερινούς μήνες ) έτσι ώστε να προσεγγίζονται και τα δυο λιμάνια του νησιού σε χρόνο ταξιδιού όχι μεγαλύτερο από αυτόν που αποδεδειγμένα τα τελευταία χρόνια δημιούργησε μια διαφορετική κατάσταση στην επισκεψημοτητα του νησιού.
 Όλα αυτά τέλος πρέπει να συνδυάζονται με ώρες άφιξης στην Ικαρία που δεν θα λειτουργούν ως αντικίνητρο για την τουριστική οικονομία του νησιού.               
 Αυτό που προτείνουμε και πιστεύουμε ότι δικαιούμαστε ως πολίτες αυτής της ακριτικής γωνιάς της χώρας μας είναι η εφαρμογή της ισονομίας τουλάχιστον στο ζήτημα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης με σύγχρονα πλοία.
 Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση κύριε γενικέ θα θέλαμε να γνωρίζουμε ποιος αποφάσισε ότι οι επαγγελματίες γενικότερα και ειδικότερα όσοι δραστηριοποιούνται στο τουρισμό, καταδικάζονται σε οικονομικό μαρασμό όπως θα συμβεί σίγουρα αν συνεχιστεί και τη θερινή περίοδο αυτή η κατάσταση. 
  ΜΕ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΤΙΜΗ 
ΟΙ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ 
  ΑΓΙΟΥ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΥ: ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΤΕΣΚΟΣ
 ΕΥΔΗΛΟΥ: ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΣΤΑΜΟΥΛΟΣ
 ΡΑΧΩΝ: ΦΑΝΟΥΡΗΣ ΚΑΡΟΥΤΣΟΣ 




πηγή

----------


## sylver23

> Οταν γραφεις οτι δε θες τον παλιο και αργο Απολλωνα,τι ακριβως εννοεις;Οτι ανεξαρτητως καταστασης βαποριου, απαξ και αυτο ειναι αργο και παλιο το απορριπτεις;Κοινως,τον Αγιο Γεωργιο οπως ειναι σημερα θα τον απερριπτες ως αργο και παλιο παροτι ειναι σε αψογη κατασταση;........................................  ........................................
> Οπως και να το κανουμε,ενα βαπορι που θα πλησιαζει τα παροντα ωραρια του Μυκονος και θα εχει παρομοιο μεγεθος δε νομιζω οτι ειναι βιωσιμο για τη γραμμη αν δουλευει ολο το χρονο.Οποτε αν ζητας ενα δευτερο Νησος Μυκονος η σχεδον κατι τετοιο,δεν μπορεις να το εχεις.Ταυτοχρονα ομως δεν μπορεις να μεινεις μονο με το Νησος Μυκονος στη γραμμη.Επομενως ενα βαπορι με την ταχυτητα,τη χωρητικοτητα,το ταξιδεμα και τη συντηρηση του Αγιος Γεωργιος αν εχει καλες τιμες νομιζω πως σας ταιριαζει γαντι.


Διονύση αρχικά μιλάμε για το Απόλλων και όχι για το Αγ Γεώργιος.
Ενα καράβι σαν τον Αγιο στα επίπεδα που το έχει η εταιρία του θα ήταν εντάξει.
Και πάλι όμως κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε κάτι πιο φρέσκο.Γενικά σε όλες τις γραμμές και όχι μόνο στην Ικαροσαμία.

Κάτι ενδιάμεσο δηλ των νέων Μύκονος/Χιος με τα 145 μετρα και των παλαιων μικρότερου μεγέθους Αγ Γεώργιος/Απόλλων δεν υπάρχει για την ακτοπλοια??
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτό το κενό....

----------


## Joyrider

> ...Και πάλι όμως κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε κάτι πιο φρέσκο.Γενικά σε όλες τις γραμμές και όχι μόνο στην Ικαροσαμία...


 
Δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω πιο πολύ !! των ιδίων απόψεων είμαι κι εγώ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Διονύση αρχικά μιλάμε για το Απόλλων και όχι για το Αγ Γεώργιος.
> Ενα καράβι σαν τον Αγιο στα επίπεδα που το έχει η εταιρία του θα ήταν εντάξει.
> Και πάλι όμως κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε κάτι πιο φρέσκο.Γενικά σε όλες τις γραμμές και όχι μόνο στην Ικαροσαμία.
> 
> Κάτι ενδιάμεσο δηλ των νέων Μύκονος/Χιος με τα 145 μετρα και των παλαιων μικρότερου μεγέθους Αγ Γεώργιος/Απόλλων δεν υπάρχει για την ακτοπλοια??
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτό το κενό....


Αρχικα αυτο που ηθελα να καταλαβω δεν ηταν το αν απορριπτεις ειδικα τον Απολλωνα απο τη γραμμη της Ικαροσαμιας. Απλα ηθελα να καταλαβω αν οποιοδηποτε βαπορι παλαιο της ταξης των 18-19 κομβων στο στυλ του Απολλωνα το απορριπτεις.Δεν ειχε να κανει με τον Απολλωνα αυτον καθεαυτον.Ο Απολλωνας ηταν η αφορμη της παραπανω ερωτησης.Μου την απαντησες λοιπον,καταλαβα και συμφωνω οτι ενα στυλ Αγιου Γεωργιου θα ταιριαζε στη γραμμη αλλα καποια στιγμη πρεπει να ερθει ανανεωση σε οτι αφορα την ταχυτητα. Οχι για μενα προσωπικα,αλλα για τους υπολοιπους μη καραβολατρες επιβατες.Προς το παρον δε βλεπω να υπαρχει κατι ενδιαμεσο στο Νησος Μυκονος και στον Αγιο Γεωργιο,εκτος ισως απο τα Blue Star Paros-Naxos που ειναι στο μεγεθος του Αγιου Γεωργιου,αλλα πλην της ταχυτητας(23 και οχι 25.5 κομβων) δε θεωρω πως προσφερουν τιποτα περισσοτερο.

----------


## Joyrider

Καλώς ή κακώς βρε παιδιά τα πλοία και ειδικά τα επιβατικά είναι μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς.Ασχέτως αν κάποιοι τα βλέπουν ωραία ή άσχημα, γρήγορα ή αργά, η μάζα ο επιβάτης δηλαδή, αυτός που θα πληρώσει εισητήριο για να μεταφερθεί κάπου δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν εμείς το βλέπουμε "καραβολατρικά"...θέλει να πάει γρήγορα και με ασφάλεια στον προορισμό του.Πως θα μας φαινόταν, ας πούμε, αν ταξιδεύαμε με αεροπλάνα 30 και 40 χρόνων ή με λεωφορεία της ίδιας ηλικίας...θα μας άρεσε ; ...βέβαια αν δεν έχω επιλογή θα ταξιδέψω με ένα παλιό ας πούμε πλοίο προκειμένου να κάνω τη δουλειά μου, σαν επιβάτη θα με έχανε η γραμμή όμως.

----------


## mastrokostas

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φιλε Joyrider ! 
Ο κόσμος θέλει καινούργια ,ασφαλή ,καθαρά , γρήγορα βαπόρια , και με λογικές τιμές ! 
Και δεν είναι λογική ,ή παλιό του 30 βαπόρι, με 10 μίλια ,η καθόλου καράβι !
Και εμείς εδώ είμαστε 20 άτομα που μας αρέσει το Αετός του Τογια .Τι σημαίνει αυτό! ότι θα ήταν μια χαρά για τους Φούρνους που δεν έχουν καράβι !
Καλά και όμορφα και το Giorgios Express και το Νάξος, αλλά για εκείνη την εποχή !Τώρα είμαστε 30 χρόνια μετά και δεν οδηγούμαι Opel Cadet του 70, αλλά ένα αυτοκίνητο που έχει ,ABS ,SPS ,MP3,mme ,και 200 Hp κτλ  !!
Το καλοκαίρι πήρε φωτιά το Highspeed και δεν άνοιξε μύτη !Γιατι ?Γιατι είναι νέο βαπόρι και έχει συστήματα ασφάλειας του σήμερα. 
Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου !Full ahead !! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ...συμφωνω οτι ενα στυλ Αγιου Γεωργιου θα ταιριαζε στη γραμμη αλλα καποια στιγμη *πρεπει να ερθει ανανεωση σε οτι αφορα την ταχυτητα. Οχι για μενα προσωπικα,αλλα για τους υπολοιπους μη καραβολατρες επιβατες...*



Με βαση το παραπανω διαχωρισα σαφεστατα τη θεση μου για το τι μου αρεσει εμενα και το τι θελει ο κανονικος, μη καραβολατρης, επιβατης. Ακομα και ετσι με βαση τις παρουσες συνθηκες της ακτοπλοιας που δεν επιτρεπουν δευτερο νεοτευκτο στη γραμμη για ολο το χρονο, ενα βαπορι στην κατασταση και με τη συντηρηση του Αγιος Γεωργιος θα μπορουσε να εξυπηρετησει τη γραμμη. Εχει εναρμονιστει με τους κανονισμους ασφαλειας, εχει αψογους χωρους, καλυτερο ταξιδεμα απο τα Blue Star Paros-Naxos στον χοντρο καιρο και υστερει σαφεστατα σε ταχυτητα, αυτο που θελουν οι περισσοτεροι επιβατες και καλα κανουν. Δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα ομως οτι καινουριο βαπορι σημαινει καλυτερο ταξιδεμα και καλυτεροι σε ποσοτητα-ποιοτητα χωροι. Θεωρω πως ολη η υποθεση ειναι η ταχυτητα και οχι τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## thanos75

> Με βαση το παραπανω διαχωρισα σαφεστατα τη θεση μου για το τι μου αρεσει εμενα και το τι θελει ο κανονικος, μη καραβολατρης, επιβατης. Ακομα και ετσι με βαση τις παρουσες συνθηκες της ακτοπλοιας που δεν επιτρεπουν δευτερο νεοτευκτο στη γραμμη για ολο το χρονο, ενα βαπορι στην κατασταση και με τη συντηρηση του Αγιος Γεωργιος θα μπορουσε να εξυπηρετησει τη γραμμη. Εχει εναρμονιστει με τους κανονισμους ασφαλειας, εχει αψογους χωρους, καλυτερο ταξιδεμα απο τα Blue Star Paros-Naxos στον χοντρο καιρο και υστερει σαφεστατα σε ταχυτητα, αυτο που θελουν οι περισσοτεροι επιβατες και καλα κανουν. Δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα ομως οτι καινουριο βαπορι σημαινει καλυτερο ταξιδεμα και καλυτεροι σε ποσοτητα-ποιοτητα χωροι. Θεωρω πως ολη η υποθεση ειναι η ταχυτητα και οχι τα υπολοιπα.


 Προσωπικά για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, ως δεύτερο πλοίο βρίσκω καλύτερη λύση κάποιο πλοίο του στυλ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ με δρομολόγια από Λαύριο από Απρίλιο έως Οκτώβριο (εάν όντως η γραμμή δεν σήκώνει δεύτερο πλοίο όλο το χρόνο).  Αν κρίνουμε από το παράδειγμα του Λαύριο-Μεστά, νομίζω πως ένα τέτοιο πλοίο (ή γιατί όχι και ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ή το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ) στη γραμμή π.χ. Λαύριο-Εύδηλο-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ θα είχε ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία

----------


## Joyrider

Πάντως τα εισητηριάκια μου τα έβγαλα πριν από λίγο με το Νήσος Μύκονος.Πολύ καλή η ώρα αναχώρησης στις 12 το μεσημέρι, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται καμπίνα.Στα 70 ευρώ για εμένα και τη μηχανή τα θεωρώ καλή τιμή, αν αναλογιστώ ότι για να πάω πχ στην Κέρκυρα μιά βολτίτσα το καλοκαίρι ήθελα 60 ευρώ βενζίνη και διόδια συν 30 ευρώ για μιά ώρα δρόμο με το πλοίο...

----------


## Joyrider

Ξέχασα να γράψω πως τα εισητήρια που έβγαλα με το Νήσσος Μύκονος για Βαθύ γράφουν επάνω ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ ΘΑΛ.ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΑΝΕ οπότε η αλλαγή των θυγατρικών εταιρείων της ΑΝΕΚ και HSW έγινε...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Πάντως τα εισητηριάκια μου τα έβγαλα πριν από λίγο με το Νήσος Μύκονος.Πολύ καλή η ώρα αναχώρησης στις 12 το μεσημέρι, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται καμπίνα.Στα 70 ευρώ για εμένα και τη μηχανή τα θεωρώ καλή τιμή, αν αναλογιστώ ότι για να πάω πχ στην Κέρκυρα μιά βολτίτσα το καλοκαίρι ήθελα 60 ευρώ βενζίνη και διόδια συν 30 ευρώ για μιά ώρα δρόμο με το πλοίο...



Οταν λες οτι θελεις 60 ευρω βενζινη για Ηγουμενιτσα κι απο κει αλλα 30 ευρω για Κερκυρα, εννοεις με τη μηχανη; Μου φαινονται μεγαλες αυτες οι τιμες, εκτος αν μιλαμε για αυτοκινητο. Αν πηγαινες με το αυτοκινητο στην Σαμο πες μου ποσο θα εκαναν εσυ και το αυτοκινητο, για να συγκρινουμε ομοια πραγματα.Τελος, δε μιλησε κανεις για το Νησος Μυκονος το οποιο αποτελει αναβαθμιση για τη γραμμη στο θεμα της ταχυτητας,απλα επειδη η γραμμη χρειαζεται κι αλλο βαπορι, ειδικα απο Μαιο μεχρι Σεπτεμβριο,συζηταμε τι ειδους-τυπου μπορει να ειναι αυτο.Απο κει και περα ομως το Νησος Μυκονος θα μπορουσε να ειναι φθηνοτερο και λιγοτερο πουλμανοποιημενο.

Υ.Γ. Οι πιο ακριβες γραμμες αναλογικα με τα μιλια ειναι αυτες της Κεφαλλονιας.Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι το Μυκονος κανει ληστεια, απλως θα μπορουσε να ειναι φθηνοτερο, αντιστοιχα και τα Blue Star της Παροναξιας-Συροτηνομυκονιας.

----------


## Joyrider

Φίλε μου λάθος συμπέρασμα έβγαλες από αυτά που έγραψα.Και ναι 60 ευρά βενζίνη θέλω μέχρι την Κέρκυρα με τη μηχανή, όταν έχεις να ταϊσεις ένα θηρίο χιλίων κυβικών και 150 ίππων και με τη βενζίνη στο 1.50 χαλαρά.Οι μοτοσυκλέτες δεν έχουν τις ίδιες αυτονομίες με τα αυτοκίνητα ούτε και τις ίδιες καταναλώσεις.
Και για να μη ξεφύγουμε από το θέμα μας, μιά χαρά μου φαίνεται εμένα το Νήσσος Μύκονος σαν πλοίο, όπως και οι τιμές των εισητηρίων του, δεν είπα ούτε έγραψα το αντίθετο. :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τελευταιο off topic. Πρεπει να πηγαινεις πολυ σβελτα για να καις 8.3-8.5 λιτρα/100 χλμ με τη μηχανη σε ταξιδι. Τοσο βγαινει περιπου για να σου χρειαζονται 60 ευρω βενζινη μεχρι την Ηγουμενιστα!!!

----------


## thanos75

Διαβάζοντας τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ του Οκτωβρίου, είδα δημοσίευμα στη στήλη "Οσα λένε οι μπίντες", το οποίο επιβεβαιώνει το ενδιαφέρον της ΝΕΛ για τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ικαρία-Σάμος.  Πάντως περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες αναφορικά με το πότε και με ποιό πλοίο δεν αναφέρει...

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Διαβάζοντας τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ του Οκτωβρίου, είδα δημοσίευμα στη στήλη "Οσα λένε οι μπίντες", το οποίο επιβεβαιώνει το ενδιαφέρον της ΝΕΛ για τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ικαρία-Σάμος. Πάντως περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες αναφορικά με το πότε και με ποιό πλοίο δεν αναφέρει...


 Λετε τωρα να βρηκαν λογο υπαρξης ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ και ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ???????????

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα συμπληρωματικο βαπορι με τα παρακατω ωραρια και δρομολογια θεωρω πως το εχει αναγκη η γραμμη. Υπο την προυποθεση οτι θα εχει καλο ταξιδεμα, καλους και συντηριμενους χωρους και καλο γκαραζ.  :Wink: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=783

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Που ξερεις μεχρι του χρονου πολλα γινονται ερχονται και δυο μπλουσταρακια καινουρια κανεις δεν ξερει ακομα τιποτα ολα ειναι ρευστα

----------


## thanos75

> Ενα συμπληρωματικο βαπορι με τα παρακατω ωραρια και δρομολογια θεωρω πως το εχει αναγκη η γραμμη. Υπο την προυποθεση οτι θα εχει καλο ταξιδεμα, καλους και συντηριμενους χωρους και καλο γκαραζ. 
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=783


 Δεν θα ήταν διόλου άσχημα δρομολόγια...Κατά προτίμηση όμως χωρίς Σύρο και Μύκονο αφού υπάρχει ήδη το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Δεν θα ήταν διόλου άσχημα δρομολόγια...Κατά προτίμηση όμως χωρίς Σύρο και Μύκονο αφού υπάρχει ήδη το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ!


Φιλε Θανο αν το βαπορι το βαλει η helenic μην περιμενεις οτι δεν θα πιανει Συρο Μυκονο. Θα κοιταξει να παρει μεγαλυτερο μεριδιο απο την BSF σε επιβατες

----------


## thanos75

Όντως έτσι είναι φίλε μου...Ή εάν όχι Σύρο-Μύκονο, σίγουρα κάποια άλλα κυκλαδονήσια (π.χ. Πάρο-Νάξο)

----------


## sylver23

Νέα επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας πριν λίγες μέρες στάλθηκε απο τους δημάρχους της Ικαρίας καθώς όπως υποστηρίζουν ενημερώθηκαν απο την εταιρία οτι στα δρομολόγια του πλοίου απο 1/11/2010 και για το επόμενο εξάμηνο το Νήσος Μύκονος δεν θα προσεγγίζει Αγιο Κήρυκο και Φούρνους.

Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου βέβαια δεν έχουν ακόμα περαστεί (δίνει έως 30/10) οπότε καλύτερα να περιμένουμε γιατί κάτι μου λέει οτι οι πληροφορίες των δημάρχων δεν θα επαληθευτούν

----------


## despo

Καλά και τόσο καιρό που ήταν ?. Τωρα θυμήθηκαν για ψηφοθηρία να διαμαρτυρηθούν ?.

----------


## sylver23

Και σε αυτό το θέμα αλλά και στο θέμα του Νήσος Μύκονος έχω ανεβάσει πολλές φορές επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας καθώς και άλλα άρθρα που αναφέρονται σε κινήσεις που έχουν κάνει οι δήμαρχοι της Ικαρίας για να δωθεί λύση στο ακτοπλοικο πρόβλημα του νησιού.
Επίσης υπάρχουν   σε διάφορα ικαριακά  site και άλλες πολλές επιστολές των δημάρχων και σχετικά άρθρα τα οποία δεν ανέβασα εδώ.

Αρα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση μόνο για ψηφοθηρία δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε.

----------


## despo

Δεν έχω λόγο να διαφωνήσω, αλλωστε έχω διατυπώσει και πριν τις απόψεις μου. Πάντως ειμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην εξυπηρετηθούν και τα άλλα λιμάνια, οπου προσεγγίζει και τωρα το πλοίο, απλως (μαλλον) θα περιμένουν τις υπογραφές (ποιού άλλου ?) του υπουργείου.

----------


## sylver23

Συμφωνώ οτι λογικά υπογραφές θα αναμένουν του υπουργείου ''πιο επιτυχημένης μετονομασίας''

----------


## erenShip

απ' ότι γνωρίζω η γραμμή που εκτελεί τι νήσος Μύκονος είναι επιδοτούμενη έτσι? (αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος διορθώστε με) εκτός λοιπόν από το πρόβλημα με τις προσεγγίσεις σε ¶γιο Κήρυκο και Φούρνους, είναι και η τιμή του εισιτηρίου. δεν γίνεται να ταξιδεύεις σε μια επιδοτούμενη γραμμή και το κόστος του εισιτηρίου να είναι 45 και 50 ευρώ...... 57 ευρώ είναι το αεροπορικό για Ικαρία - Αθήνα και 63 Αθήνα - Ικαρία. από την μία είμαι χαρούμενη που έχει μπει ένα τέτοιο πλοίο στην γραμμή από την άλλη δυσαρεστημένη που η εταιρεία εκμεταλλεύεται αυτή την κατάσταση προς όφελος της.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αφού είναι μονοπώλειο τι περιμένετε να κάνει? Μόνη της παίζει χωρίς ανταγωνισμό οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ρίξει τις τιμές......εάν υπήρχε και άλλος παιχτης στην γραμμή τότε θα το έκανε....

----------


## erenShip

> Αφού είναι μονοπώλειο τι περιμένετε να κάνει? Μόνη της παίζει χωρίς ανταγωνισμό οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ρίξει τις τιμές......εάν υπήρχε και άλλος παιχτης στην γραμμή τότε θα το έκανε....


αυτό φίλε Γιώργο είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. αλλά πλην από την Νελ που είχε βάλει το οχηματαγωγό Ιππότης, δεν είδα καμιά άλλη εταιρεία να βάζει άλλο πλοίο στην γραμμή. μπορεί να υπήρχαν προσπάθειες να μπει και άλλο καράβι στην γραμμή, αλλά πάντα το αποτέλεσμα μετράει, ότι υπάρχει ένα πλοίο να εξυπηρετεί τρία νησιά, η Ικαρία 9.000 κατοίκους, η Σάμος με 33.000 κατοίκους και οι Φούρνοι με 1.500 κατοίκους. άραγε η πολιτεία μπορεί να μεριμνήσει για αυτό?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> αυτό φίλε Γιώργο είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. αλλά πλην από την Νελ που είχε βάλει το οχηματαγωγό Ιππότης, δεν είδα καμιά άλλη εταιρεία να βάζει άλλο πλοίο στην γραμμή. μπορεί να υπήρχαν προσπάθειες να μπει και άλλο καράβι στην γραμμή, αλλά πάντα το αποτέλεσμα μετράει, ότι υπάρχει ένα πλοίο να εξυπηρετεί τρία νησιά, η Ικαρία 9.000 κατοίκους, η Σάμος με 33.000 κατοίκους και οι Φούρνοι με 1.500 κατοίκους. άραγε η πολιτεία μπορεί να μεριμνήσει για αυτό?


Η πολιτεία δεν μπορεί να μεριμνήσει για πολλά μείζον θέματα καθημερινής φύσεως (αυτό έχει αποδείξει δεκαετείες τώρα) που ταλλανίζουν τον Έλληνα πολίτη.......τι ζητάμε να κάνει τώρα δλδ? Ποτέ δεν πρόκειτε να κάνει τπτ.......και επειδή δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με τα πολιτικά (γτ όποιος ασχολήτε με τα πίττουρα τον τρώνε οι κότες) δεν θυμάμαι, πλήν την αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια της Καλλίστη, άλλος να έχει έμπρακτη βούληση να βάλει καράβι στην γραμμή.....η πίτα είναι μοιρασμένη όπως φαίνεται......HSW/ANEK Χίο-Λέσβο-Λήμνο Ικαροσαμία, BlueStar Ferries Παροναξία-Δωδεκάνησα.........

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Η πολιτεία δεν μπορεί να μεριμνήσει για πολλά μείζον θέματα καθημερινής φύσεως (αυτό έχει αποδείξει δεκαετείες τώρα) που ταλλανίζουν τον Έλληνα πολίτη.......τι ζητάμε να κάνει τώρα δλδ? Ποτέ δεν πρόκειτε να κάνει τπτ.......και επειδή δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με τα πολιτικά (γτ όποιος ασχολήτε με τα πίττουρα τον τρώνε οι κότες) δεν θυμάμαι, πλήν την αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια της Καλλίστη, άλλος να έχει έμπρακτη βούληση να βάλει καράβι στην γραμμή.....η πίτα είναι μοιρασμένη όπως φαίνεται......HSW/ANEK Χίο-Λέσβο-Λήμνο Ικαροσαμία, BlueStar Ferries Παροναξία-Δωδεκάνησα.........


 Δεν νομιζω οτι ισχυει κατι τετοιο γιατι τοτε να κονταροχτυπιουνται στην κρητη για τα ματια του κοσμου? πιστευω εγω οτι ανταγωνισμος υπαρχει μεταξυ των δυο εταιρειων απλα ισως η BS να θελει να θωρακισει καλα τις γραμμες τις με την ελευση των καινουριων πλοιων και μετα να κανει την κινηση (αν ειναι να κανει υποθετικα μιλαω) ετσι και αλλιως πειραζει καποιον απο τα τρεια νησια αν θα παει στην γραμμη το ΔΗΛΟΣ ή ο ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ πλοιο να ειναι να εξυπηρετει (δεν την ασπαζομαι αυτη την αποψη αλλα ειναι νομιζω η αποψη του επιβατη που νοιωθει απομωνομενος στο νησι του)

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εγώ πάντως δεν το βλέπω έτσι......με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο αν ήθελε τόσα χρόνια θα μπορούσε να είχε μπεί στην γραμμή....εμένα πιό πολύ μου φάινεται για "συμφωνία κυριών" παρά κάτι άλλο....

----------


## erenShip

> Εγώ πάντως δεν το βλέπω έτσι......με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο αν ήθελε τόσα χρόνια θα μπορούσε να είχε μπεί στην γραμμή....εμένα πιό πολύ μου φάινεται για "συμφωνία κυριών" παρά κάτι άλλο....


κατά την γνώμη μου,δεν με πειράζει ποια εταιρεία θα επικρατήσει στην γραμμή αυτή, αλλά αφού δεν βλέπουμε όμως καμία κίνηση από άλλες εταιρίες έστω η Hellenic ας βάλει κάποιο άλλο ένα πλοίο.......θα μου πείτε ποιο καράβι να μπεί.....αλλά αφού θέλει να κυριαρχήσει στην γραμμή πρέπει κοιτάξει τα προβλήματα που έχουν δημιουργηθεί. αυτό πάντως λέει και η λογική μου.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> κατά την γνώμη μου,δεν με πειράζει ποια εταιρεία θα επικρατήσει στην γραμμή αυτή, αλλά αφού δεν βλέπουμε όμως καμία κίνηση από άλλες εταιρίες έστω η Hellenic ας βάλει κάποιο άλλο ένα πλοίο.......θα μου πείτε ποιο καράβι να μπεί.....αλλά αφού θέλει να κυριαρχήσει στην γραμμή πρέπει κοιτάξει τα προβλήματα που έχουν δημιουργηθεί. αυτό πάντως λέει και η λογική μου.


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ......αφού δεν μπαίνει πρός το παρόν άλλος θα μπορούσε να το κάνει με ένα δέυτερο βαπόρι απ'ευθείας........για ποιο λόγο δεν τον κάνει.....απάντηση δεν μπορώ να δώσω....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ισως γιατι τη κινηση αυτην την εποχη την σηκωνει ενα πλοιο και το καλοκαιρι να μην της περισευει καποιο παντως εγω δεν νομιζω οτι θα κανει κινηση οσο ειναι μονη της στην γραμμη γιατι να καιει διπλα πετρελαια και να πληρωνει διπλα πληρωματα αφου η κινηση θα ειναι η ιδια?

----------


## erenShip

> Ισως γιατι τη κινηση αυτην την εποχη την σηκωνει ενα πλοιο και το καλοκαιρι να μην της περισευει καποιο παντως εγω δεν νομιζω οτι θα κανει κινηση οσο ειναι μονη της στην γραμμη γιατι να καιει διπλα πετρελαια και να πληρωνει διπλα πληρωματα αφου η κινηση θα ειναι η ιδια?


για το χειμώνα μπορώ να σιμφωνήσω σε αυτό.... αλλά το καλοκαίρι απαιτήται ένα δεύτερο καράβι. αυτά τα νησιά ζουν από τον τουρισμό (και όχι μόνο) ....αν και αυτό σταματήσει πως θα τα βγάλουν πέρα, είναι δύσκολες εποχές....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> για το χειμώνα μπορώ να σιμφωνήσω σε αυτό.... αλλά το καλοκαίρι απαιτήται ένα δεύτερο καράβι. αυτά τα νησιά ζουν από τον τουρισμό (και όχι μόνο) ....αν και αυτό σταματήσει πως θα τα βγάλουν πέρα, είναι δύσκολες εποχές....


 Η γραμμη για μενα χρειαζεται δυο καραβια χειμωνα καλοκαιρι και αν μιλησουμε απο την σκοπια του επιβατη δεν θελει τις ενδιαμεσες προσεγγισεις. Η Συρος και η Μυκονος εχουν δρομολογια τοσο απο Πειραια οσο και απο Ραφηνα (η Μυκονος) με συμβατικα και ταχυπλοα.Επομενως η κινηση να μπει πλοιο της HELENIC ηταν περισσοτερο για μενα θεμα να παρουμε οτι μπορουμε περισσοτερα απο την ΒS παρα εξυπηρετησης γι αυτο ειπα και πιο πανω οτι δεν υπαρχει συμφωνια. Στην συγκεκριμενη γραμμη το πλοιο που για εμενα θα στηριξουν περισσοτερο οι ντοπιοι θα ειναι ενα πλοιο που θα πηγαινει απ ευθειας Ικαρια Σαμο και κανενα αλλο. Στο θεμα του διπλωματος τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες μπαινει το εξης ερωτημα πιο πλοιο απο την εταιρεια περισσευει για να μπει? μονο τα συμβατικα που εχει για τις ετησιες και ποιος θα παει οταν εχει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στην γραμμη? κανενας γιατι κυριοι ο απλος επιβατης θελει το συνχρονο θα πανε καποιοι αναγκαστικα γιατι δεν βρηκαν εισητηριο με το καλο βαπορι και πρεπει να πανε αλλα οσοι δεν βιαζονται θα περιμενουν ή θα κλεινουν εισητηρια μηνες πριν.Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να μπει και αλλη εταιρεια στην γραμμη

----------


## erenShip

> Η γραμμη για μενα χρειαζεται δυο καραβια χειμωνα καλοκαιρι και αν μιλησουμε απο την σκοπια του επιβατη δεν θελει τις ενδιαμεσες προσεγγισεις. Η Συρος και η Μυκονος εχουν δρομολογια τοσο απο Πειραια οσο και απο Ραφηνα (η Μυκονος) με συμβατικα και ταχυπλοα.Επομενως η κινηση να μπει πλοιο της HELENIC ηταν περισσοτερο για μενα θεμα να παρουμε οτι μπορουμε περισσοτερα απο την ΒS παρα εξυπηρετησης γι αυτο ειπα και πιο πανω οτι δεν υπαρχει συμφωνια. Στην συγκεκριμενη γραμμη το πλοιο που για εμενα θα στηριξουν περισσοτερο οι ντοπιοι θα ειναι ενα πλοιο που θα πηγαινει απ ευθειας Ικαρια Σαμο και κανενα αλλο. Στο θεμα του διπλωματος τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες μπαινει το εξης ερωτημα πιο πλοιο απο την εταιρεια περισσευει για να μπει? μονο τα συμβατικα που εχει για τις ετησιες και ποιος θα παει οταν εχει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στην γραμμη? κανενας γιατι κυριοι ο απλος επιβατης θελει το συνχρονο θα πανε καποιοι αναγκαστικα γιατι δεν βρηκαν εισητηριο με το καλο βαπορι και πρεπει να πανε αλλα οσοι δεν βιαζονται θα περιμενουν ή θα κλεινουν εισητηρια μηνες πριν.Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να μπει και αλλη εταιρεια στην γραμμη


θεωρώ ότι οι προσεγγίσεις στα λιμάνια της Μύκονου και της Σύρου είναι μια καλή κίνηση, διότι υπάρχει επικοινωνία ανάμεσα στα νησιά. θυμήσου μόνο όταν είχαν κόψει από το δρομολόγιο του Νήσους Χίους την Σύρο Μύκονο, τι έλεγαν οι κάτοικοι της Χίου και της Μυτιλήνης. όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, τα έζησα επί Αγούδημο στην Ικαρία και συμφωνώ. ο επιβάτης θέλει άνεση και ταχύτητα κάτι που το επιβατικό κοινό της ικαρίας, της σάμους και των φούρνων δεν το είχαν....  :Smile:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> θεωρώ ότι οι προσεγγίσεις στα λιμάνια της Μύκονου και της Σύρου είναι μια καλή κίνηση, διότι υπάρχει επικοινωνία ανάμεσα στα νησιά. θυμήσου μόνο όταν είχαν κόψει από το δρομολόγιο του Νήσους Χίους την Σύρο Μύκονο, τι έλεγαν οι κάτοικοι της Χίου και της Μυτιλήνης. όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, τα έζησα επί Αγούδημο στην Ικαρία και συμφωνώ. ο επιβάτης θέλει άνεση και ταχύτητα κάτι που το επιβατικό κοινό της ικαρίας, της σάμους και των φούρνων δεν το είχαν....


 Δε νομιζω οτι ειναι πολλοι εκεινοι που κανουν το δρομολογιο απο Κυκλαδες προς Ικαρια Σαμο  ή αντιστροφα επειδη ομως ειμαι υπερ της αποψης για την ενδοεπικοινωνια των νησιων μπορει να κρατησει το δρομολογιο οπως εχει στο ενα πλοιο και το δευτερο να το εχει απ ευθειας ωστε να εχει μεγαλυτερη μεταφορικη ικανοτητα προς τα νησια της Ικαριας και της Σαμου. Αυτο βοηθαει και την οποια εταιρεια το κανει στο να βαλει ενα πλοιο σαν το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ (απο αποψη ταχυτητας) και να ειναι ανταγωνιστικο στους χρονους δρομολογιων γιατι δεν θα εχει τις ενδιαμεσες προσεγγισεις

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Δε νομιζω οτι ειναι πολλοι εκεινοι που κανουν το δρομολογιο απο Κυκλαδες προς Ικαρια Σαμο  ή αντιστροφα επειδη ομως ειμαι υπερ της αποψης για την ενδοεπικοινωνια των νησιων μπορει να κρατησει το δρομολογιο οπως εχει στο ενα πλοιο και το δευτερο να το εχει απ ευθειας ωστε να εχει μεγαλυτερη μεταφορικη ικανοτητα προς τα νησια της Ικαριας και της Σαμου. Αυτο βοηθαει και την οποια εταιρεια το κανει στο να βαλει ενα πλοιο σαν το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ (απο αποψη ταχυτητας) και να ειναι ανταγωνιστικο στους χρονους δρομολογιων γιατι δεν θα εχει τις ενδιαμεσες προσεγγισεις


Μεγάλο βαπόρι......παίζει να μην χωράει σε κάποια λιμάνια......

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Μεγάλο βαπόρι......παίζει να μην χωράει σε κάποια λιμάνια......


 Δεν αναφερομαι στο μεγεθος στο θεμα ταχυτητας μονο απο μεγεθοσ δεν μπορω να εκφερω αποψη γιατι δεν ξερω κανενα λιμανι της γραμμης

----------


## erenShip

> Μεγάλο βαπόρι......παίζει να μην χωράει σε κάποια λιμάνια......


ο φίλος ο ¶νδρος προφανώς εννοεί σε θέμα ταχύτητας και οργάνωσης του πλοίου και όχι σε μήκος....

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Δεν διαφωνώ.....όμως αν υπάρχει όντως πρόβλημα με το μέγεθος του πλοίου σε κάποια από τα λιμάνια της γραμμής όση ταχύτητα και να έχει δεν το σώζει.......και πάλι μιλάμε υποθετικά και για το τι θα θέλαμε......μην ξεχνιώμαστε ότι το Νήσος Ρόδος έχει γραμμή και την εξυπηρετεί.......

----------


## erenShip

> Δεν διαφωνώ.....όμως αν υπάρχει όντως πρόβλημα με το μέγεθος του πλοίου σε κάποια από τα λιμάνια της γραμμής όση ταχύτητα και να έχει δεν το σώζει.......και πάλι μιλάμε υποθετικά και για το τι θα θέλαμε......μην ξεχνιώμαστε ότι το Νήσος Ρόδος έχει γραμμή και την εξυπηρετεί.......


κοίτα να πούμε συγκεκριμένα το λιμάνι του Ευδήλου είχε πρόβλημα.... αλλά είναι τώρα εντάξει, εν μέρη.... και επίσης το λιμάνι των φούρνων που με το ζόρι θυμάμαι έκανε μανούβρες το Μαρίνα (δεν έχει τύχει να πάω με το Μύκονος, για αυτό αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με). προφανώς για την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή και με βάση τα λιμάνια της πιο κατάλληλα καράβια είναι σε στυλ Νήσος Μύκονος και Blue star.... μην σκεφτόμαστε για πιο μεγάλα....αλλά και πάλι όλα αυτά που λέμε έιναι θεωρίες.... το θέμα είναι ότι όχι μονο δεν έχει δεύτερο καράβι η γραμμή, αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω μάθει καμία κίνηση απο τις άλλες ακτοπλοικές...μήπως ξέρει κάποιος κάτι?

----------


## DimitrisM.

Μου είπαν για κάποιο ταχυπλοο που είχε μπει πριν 3 περιπου χροόνια στη γραμμη.. Οι παλαιοι θα θυμουνται...Περιπου για ενα μηνα ειχε μπει,απ' οτι μου ειπαν...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Eννοεις φιλε μου το corsica express iii ?

----------


## DimitrisM.

Δε γνωριζω καθολου... Ο,τι ξερω το εγραψα! :Razz:  Ποιας εταιρειας ηταν αυτο?

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ηταν της Kallisti ferries ετσι νομιζω !!

----------


## sylver23

Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς την λίγο άκυρη κουβέντα το Corsica Express Three είχε έρθει στην Ελλάδα το 2007 και ταξίδεψε στην Ικαροσαμία έως και το καλοκαίρι του 2008.
Τον Δεκέμβρη του 2008 ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Αλεξανδρούπολης - Σαμοθράκης έως το ατύχημά του στην Σαμοθράκη στις 18/12/2008.Υστερα έφυγε για Ιταλία.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο θέμα του

----------


## DimitrisM.

> Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς την λίγο άκυρη κουβέντα...


Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι ακυρη? Ρωτησα σε αυτη τη γραμμη,ποιο ταχυπλοο ειχε μπει,διοτι σε μια κουβεντα που ειχα μ ενα φιλο που σπουδαζει Σαμο, μου ειπε για καποιο ταχυπλοο που το βαλανε για λιγο και αναρωτηθηκα ποιο μπορει να ειναι.

----------


## sylver23

Δεν το πήρα σαν ερώτηση Δημήτρη. :Very Happy: 
Ελπίζω με το παραπάνω ποστ να σε κάλυψα στην ερώτησή σου

----------


## sylver23

Σας παραθέτω ένα άρθρο του Γιώργου Σπανού (ιδρυτή της Kallisti Ferries) που αναφέρεται σε συνεργασία της Nel Lines με την Ikarian Seaways (Λογικά κάποια νέα εταιρία του Κυρίου Σπανού) για δρομολόγηση του RoRo Mύκονος στην Ικαρία.Το άρθρο έχει και συνέχεια που μπορείτε να βρείτε στην πηγή του.(Δεν την μεταφέρω εδώ καθώς μπλέκεται με διάφορα κομματικά των επερχόμενων εκλογών)
_


....του Γιώργου Σπανού_
 3 Νοεμβρίου 2010 
  

 Στην προηγούμενη παρέμβαση μου, είχα αναφερθεί στο ότι η εβδομάδα αυτή θα εμπεριείχε ακτοπλοϊκές αποκαλύψεις σε ότι αφορά το ακτοπλοϊκό ζήτημα του Νησιού μας και ειδικότερα σε σχέση με μία συνεργασία μας με άλλο όμιλο που δραστηριοποιείται στο Ανατολικό Αιγαίο. Πράγματι, είμαστε σε θέση να ανακοινώσουμε ότι η συνεργασία μας αυτή είναι μεταξύ της ΝEL Lines και της εταιρείας μας Ikarian Seaways (Ικαριακή Ακτοπλοΐα ΝΕ) και αφορά στην δρομολόγηση για την Ικαρία (και όχι τη Σάμο) ενός πλοίου ro/ro (πλοίο μόνο για Φορτηγά και όλων των τύπων τα αυτοκίνητα πλην επιβατών), τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα, με δύο προσεγγίσεις στον Εύδηλο και μία στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο. Τα δρομολόγια επιλέχθηκαν μετά από συνεννόηση με τους επαγγελματίες και τους μεταφορείς του Νησιού μας κι έτσι το πλοίο, που ονομάζεται «Μύκονος» (προσοχή, καμία σχέση με το έτερο «Νήσος Μύκονος») θα αναχωρεί από Πειραιά κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και Σάββατο στις 20:30 με άφιξη τις 07:30 της επόμενης ημέρας. 
 Ο στόχος του εγχειρήματος αυτού είναι ξεκάθαρος: Η απρόσκοπτη πλέον μετακίνηση των επαγγελματιών και ο εφοδιασμός του  Νησιού μας χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι ανεξάρτητα από τις μονοπωλιακές, εκβιαστικές και ρεβανσιστικές πρακτικές που εφαρμόζει η Hellenic Seaways. Επόμενο βήμα που ελπίζουμε να ευωδοθεί το συντομότερο είναι και η δρομολόγηση κατάλληλου επιβατηγού πλοίου.

πηγή : Ικαριακή Ραδιοφωνία

----------


## gpap2006

Πόσα φορτηγά έχει ένα νησί 8.000 κατοίκων που χρειάζεται ro-ro αποκλειστικά δικό του και μάλιστα 3 φορές την εβδομάδα? Δηλαδή τί να πει η Κάλυμνος που έχει διπλάσιο πληθυσμό και πολύ λίγα καράβια..

----------


## sylver23

Είπαμε να παραπονιόμαστε για τα αρνητικά.Αν φτάσουμε να παραπονιόμαστε και για τα θετικά καήκαμε...

----------


## gpap2006

οκ, αλλά να δούμε πώς θα επιβιώνει το χειμώνα το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ αν τα φορτηγά της Ικαρίας πηγαίνουν με το ρο-ρο. Σε αυτήν τη ζωή δε μπορεί να έχουμε και την πίττα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο. Θέλετε σύγχρονο πλοίο, αλλά για να μπορεί να παραμείνει χρειάζεται και στήριξη ξέρετε.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> οκ, αλλά να δούμε πώς θα επιβιώνει το χειμώνα το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ αν τα φορτηγά της Ικαρίας πηγαίνουν με το ρο-ρο. Σε αυτήν τη ζωή δε μπορεί να έχουμε και την πίττα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο. Θέλετε σύγχρονο πλοίο, αλλά για να μπορεί να παραμείνει χρειάζεται και στήριξη ξέρετε.


Θα επιβιώνει με την Σύρο λογικά και με όσα περισέψουν από το Ro/Ro.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητοί προλαλήσαντες ,

Μια ερώτηση από περιέργεια (ίσως και να έχει αναφερθεί) : ποιός είναι ο μέσος όρος διακίνησης φορτηγών , ι.χ. και επιβατών τόσο κατά τους θερινούς μήνες όσο και κατά τους λοιπούς από και προς την Ικαρία ??

----------


## sylver23

> Σας παραθέτω ένα άρθρο του Γιώργου Σπανού (ιδρυτή της Kallisti Ferries) που αναφέρεται σε συνεργασία της Nel Lines με την Ikarian Seaways (Λογικά κάποια νέα εταιρία του Κυρίου Σπανού) για δρομολόγηση του RoRo Mύκονος στην Ικαρία.Το άρθρο έχει και συνέχεια που μπορείτε να βρείτε στην πηγή του.(Δεν την μεταφέρω εδώ καθώς μπλέκεται με διάφορα κομματικά των επερχόμενων εκλογών)
> _
> 
> 
> ....του Γιώργου Σπανού_
>  3 Νοεμβρίου 2010 
>   
> 
>  _Στην προηγούμενη παρέμβαση μου, είχα αναφερθεί στο ότι η εβδομάδα αυτή θα εμπεριείχε ακτοπλοϊκές αποκαλύψεις σε ότι αφορά το ακτοπλοϊκό ζήτημα του Νησιού μας και ειδικότερα σε σχέση με μία συνεργασία μας με άλλο όμιλο που δραστηριοποιείται στο Ανατολικό Αιγαίο. Πράγματι, είμαστε σε θέση να ανακοινώσουμε ότι η συνεργασία μας αυτή είναι μεταξύ της ΝEL Lines και της εταιρείας μας Ikarian Seaways (Ικαριακή Ακτοπλοΐα ΝΕ) και αφορά στην δρομολόγηση για την Ικαρία (και όχι τη Σάμο) ενός πλοίου ro/ro (πλοίο μόνο για Φορτηγά και όλων των τύπων τα αυτοκίνητα πλην επιβατών), τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα, με δύο προσεγγίσεις στον Εύδηλο και μία στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο. Τα δρομολόγια επιλέχθηκαν μετά από συνεννόηση με τους επαγγελματίες και τους μεταφορείς του Νησιού μας κι έτσι το πλοίο, που ονομάζεται «Μύκονος» (προσοχή, καμία σχέση με το έτερο «Νήσος Μύκονος») θα αναχωρεί από Πειραιά κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και Σάββατο στις 20:30 με άφιξη τις 07:30 της επόμενης ημέρας._  _ Ο στόχος του εγχειρήματος αυτού είναι ξεκάθαρος: Η απρόσκοπτη πλέον μετακίνηση των επαγγελματιών και ο εφοδιασμός του  Νησιού μας χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι ανεξάρτητα από τις μονοπωλιακές, εκβιαστικές και ρεβανσιστικές πρακτικές που εφαρμόζει η Hellenic Seaways. Επόμενο βήμα που ελπίζουμε να ευωδοθεί το συντομότερο είναι και η δρομολόγηση κατάλληλου επιβατηγού πλοίου._
> ...



Παραθέτω  και ένα κομμάτι απο την προηγούμενη παρέμβαση που αναφέρει ο Κύριος Σπανός.
(Δεν ανεβάζω τα υπόλοιπα για τους λόγους που εξήγησα στο προηγούμενο ποστ.)

1/11/2010

_Η εβδομάδα που έρχεται, όμως θα είναι και εβδομάδα αποκαλύψεων σε ότι αφορά το ακτοπλοϊκό ζήτημα του Νησιού μας σε σχέση με τη δραστηριοιποίηση μας σε αυτό, σε συνεργασία με άλλο όμιλο που δραστηριοποιήται στο Ανατολικό Αιγαίο. Πρώτα θα αναμείνουμε τις υπογραφές υπουργών, για την ετήσια δρομολόγηση, καταρχάς, πλοίου ro/ro από Πειραιά, μόνο μέχρι και τα δύο λιμάνια της Ικαρίας για την απρόσκοπτη πλέον μετακίνηση των επαγγελματιών του Νησιού μας και τον εφοδιασμό του χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι ανεξάρτητα από τις μονοπωλιακές, εκβιαστικές και ρεβανσιστικές πρακτικές που εφαρμόζει η Hellenic Seaways. Στη συνέχεια, αναμένεται και η δρομολόγηση επιβατηγού...
_ 


Σύμφωνα με την τελευταία πρόταση και την ανακοίνωση για συνεργασία με την Νελ σαν να επιβεβαιώνονται οι φήμες που ακούμε τον τελευταίο καιρό για δραστηριοποίηση της στην Ικαρία και με Εγ/Ογ

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μωρέ τι μας λέει ο τύπος!!!! Ποιές _εκβιαστικές και ρεβανσιστικές πρακτικές?????_
_Δεν κατάλαβα.....μιλάει και αυτός που εάν δεν ήταν η HSW η ικαροσαμία θα είχε μείνει χωρίς καράβι πρίν μερικά χρόνια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
_Όταν το είχε μονοπώλειο αυτός ήταν καλά??????? Καλά κάθεστε και σας δουλέυει και δίνεται αξία σε έναν αναξιόπιστο???????? Δουλευόμαστε και μεταξύ μας????????_
_Δηλαδή πραγματικά εάν κάποιος στηρίξει αυτόν τον άνθρωπο (γιατί περίπτωση Μανούση είναι) μακάρι η HSW και η κάθε HSW να αποσύρει το εκάστοτε βαπόρι της και να τα αφήσει στην μοίρα κάθε τυχάρπαστου!!!!!!!!!!!!_
_Ντρέπομαι που το λέω αλλά κύριε Σπανέ δεν σας πάνε τα μεγάλα λόγια!!!!! Έχετε αποδήξει τελέιως το αντιθετο (κατ'εμέ παντα)!!!!!!!_

----------


## sylver23

Δεν θέλω να μπω στο τρυπάκι να υποστηρίξω την μία ή την άλλη εταιρία.
Θέλω όμως να πω οτι ποτέ η Καλλίστη δεν είχε το μονοπώλιο καθώς την ίδια περίοδο δραστηριοποίησής της υπήρχε και η HSW αλλά και η Ga Ferries.
Το αν δίνουμε αξία στον Κύριο Σπανό και αν μας καθόμαστε να μας δουλεύει δεν ξέρω απο που το συμπέρανες.

_''Δηλαδή πραγματικά εάν κάποιος στηρίξει αυτόν τον άνθρωπο (γιατί  περίπτωση Μανούση είναι) μακάρι η HSW και η κάθε HSW να αποσύρει το  εκάστοτε βαπόρι της και να τα αφήσει στην μοίρα κάθε  τυχάρπαστου!!!!!!!!!!!!_''

Το παραπάνω σχόλιό σου το θεωρώ πολύ χυδαίο και με πολύ κακία.

_Δεν κατάλαβα.....μιλάει και αυτός που εάν δεν ήταν η HSW η ικαροσαμία  θα είχε μείνει χωρίς καράβι πρίν μερικά χρόνια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

Επίσης το παραπάνω σχόλιο είναι εντελώς άτοπο.Τι σχέση έχει που μιλάει ο Κ.Σπανός με το οτι η Ηsw δεν μας άφησε χωρίς πλοίο πριν απο χρόνια?

Επίσης κάναμε κάτι κακό και θα έπρεπε να μας το ανταποδώσει η Hsw και να μας αφήσει χωρίς πλοίο?Τζάμπα μας πάει?Χάρη μας κάνει?

Φίλε μου μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει οτι ο υγιης ανταγωνισμός είναι ότι καλύτερο σε μία γραμμή και αν αυτό καταφέρει και το κάνει ο Κ. Σπανός (οπως προσπάθησε πριν λίγα χρόνια ασχέτως το τί έφταιξε και δεν τα κατάφερε) θα τον στηρίξουμε εφόσον πληροί κάποιες προυποθέσεις.
Οπως και θα στηρίξουμε και την HSW.

----------


## τοξοτης

Επειδή δε γνωρίζω , παρακαλώ πληροφορήστε με 

Τόση πολύ κίνηση φορτηγών υπάρχει στην Ικαρία που να χρειάζεται ένα ολόκληρο πλοίο αποκλειστικά προς και από αυτή και μόνο γι αυτά. ???

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τσπ οκ......δεν έχουμε ίδιες απόψεις οπότε δεν προχωράω σε συνέχεια. Ας θεωρήσουμε ότι δεν είπα τίποτα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Βρήκα τα παρακάτω στοιχεία ( από τον ιστοτόπο της ΝΕΛ ) σχετικά με το προτεινόμενο πλοίο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=163

*Φ/Γ Ο/Γ Μύκονος*



Χαρακτηριστικά πλοίου ΜΗΚΟΣ:124,2 μέτρα - ΠΛΑΤΟΣ:19,2 μέτρα ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ:17 κόμβοι - ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ:4,95 μέτρα
Χαρακτηριστικά πλοίου ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΩΝ 45 - ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΣΗΜΑ ΚΛΗΣΗΣS W S T - ΕΤΟΣ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗΣ1971 - ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ7171 GT / 2838 NT - ΓΡΑΜΜΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ 600 - Γραμμές που εκτελεί : Πειραιά - Σύρο - Πάρο
Πειραιά - Σύρο - Νάξο
Πειραιά - Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο
Πειραιά - ¶νδρο - Λήμνο

----------


## sylver23

_Σύσκεψη  στο Υπουργείο Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων και Αλιείας. Τον Υπουργό κ.  Διαμαντίδη, πλαισιώνουν από αριστερά ο Βουλευτής Κυκλάδων κ.  Παπαμανώλης, η Υφυπουργός κα Τσουρή, ο Βουλευτής Σάμου κ. Βαρδίκος, ο   Βουλευτής Δωδεκανήσου κ. Κρεμαστινός, ο Βουλευτής Δωδεκανήσου κ. Ζωίδης  και ο Βουλευτής Δωδεκανήσου  κ. Κουσουρνάς.
_
Την Τετάρτη,  επίσης, ο Βουλευτής κ. Βαρδίκος συμμετείχε σε σύσκεψη που   πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Υπουργείο Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων και Αλιείας,  του Υπουργού κ. Διαμαντίδη, της Υφυπουργού κας Τσουρή και των Βουλευτών  του ΠΑΣΟΚ του Αιγαίου (παρόντες ήταν οι κύριοι Κρεμαστινός, Ζωίδης,  Κουσουρνάς, Παπαμανόλης και Καρύδης) για τις ακτοπλοϊκές και τις άγονες  γραμμές. Στο επίκεντρο της συζήτησης τέθηκε ο συντονισμός των ενεργειών  με σκοπό τη βελτίωση της υπάρχουσας κατάστασης στο 2011, μια χρονιά που  τα σχετικά κονδύλια στον προϋπολογισμό, παρά τις γενικές μειώσεις, θα  είναι αυξημένα.
Ο Βουλευτής έθεσε  και το θέμα που έχει προκύψει με τη σύνδεση των Φούρνων με ¶γιο Κήρυκο  και Καρλόβασι, ένα πρόβλημα που αναμένεται να λυθεί την Παρασκευή  17-12-2010.

Πηγή : Ιkariamag

----------


## zamas

*Tην γραμμη πλεον εξυπηρετή η Ν.Ε.Λ*_.
_
*Αναχωρήσεις από Σάμο για Πειραιά*
 *ΗΜΕΡΑ*
 *ΠΛΟΙΟ*
 *ΩΡΑ*
 *ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ*

 ΤΡΙΤΗ
 ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
 16:00
 Βαθύ-Καρλόβασι-Φούρνοι-¶γιο Κήρυκο-Εύδηλο-Σύρο-Πειραιά

 ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ
 ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ
 19:00
 Βαθύ- Καρλόβασι-¶γιο Κήρυκο-Πειραιά

 ΠΕΜΠΤΗ
 ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
 16:00
 Βαθύ- Καρλόβασι-Φούρνοι-¶γιο Κήρυκο-Εύδηλο-Σύρο-Πειραιά

 ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ
 ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
 16:00
 Βαθύ- Καρλόβασι-Φούρνοι-¶γιο Κήρυκο-Εύδηλο-Σύρο-Πειραιά



*
Αναχωρήσεις από Πειραιά για Σάμο*

 *ΗΜΕΡΑ*
 *ΠΛΟΙΟ*
 *ΩΡΑ*
 *ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ*

 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ
 ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
 18:00
 Πειραιά-Σύρο-Εύδηλο-¶γιο Κήρυκο-Φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ

 ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ
 ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
 18:00
 Πειραιά-Σύρο-Εύδηλο-¶γιο Κήρυκο-Φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ

 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ
 ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ
 18:00
 Πειραιά-Εύδηλο-Φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ

 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ
 ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
 18:00
 Πειραιά-Σύρο-Εύδηλο-¶γιο Κήρυκο-Φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ

----------


## gpap2006

Η ΑΝΕΚ με ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ εχει αποσυρει οριστικα κάθε ενδιαφέρον για τη γραμμή?

----------


## zamas

> Η ΑΝΕΚ με ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ εχει αποσυρει οριστικα κάθε ενδιαφέρον για τη γραμμή?


*Πολλα* λέγονται.......
*Θα δούμε* τι θα γινει μετα τον Φεβρουαριο.

----------


## sylver23

To Μυτιλήνη στο σημερινό του δρομολόγιο από Σάμο για Πειραιά δεν κατάφερε να δέσει στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Κηρύκου.
Εν συνεχεία στο λιμάνι του Ευδήλου έκανε πολλές προσπάθειες και όταν τελικά έδεσε έσπασε ενας κάβος.

πηγή

----------


## zamas

mytilini4-12.jpg
*H πορεια του Μytilene σημερα 4 Δεκεμβριου* *2012* απο Συρο μεχρι Σαμο..... λογο των ισχυρων ανεμων που επνεαν στο Αιγαιο

----------


## zamas

*Μη προσέγγιση Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ» στον Εύδηλο Ικαρίας λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών*  *Ενημερώθηκε*, μεσημβρινές ώρες  σήμερα,  η Λιμενική Αρχή Ευδήλου Ικαρίας, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ  «ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ» Ν. Χίου 362, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο  από *Πειραιά - Σύρο - Εύδηλο - Αγ. Κήρυκο - Φούρνους - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ*,  ότι λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών το πλοίο δεν  θα προσεγγίσει στο  λιμένα Ευδήλου Ικαρίας και θα συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιο του για λιμένα Αγ.  Κήρυκου.
Στο λιμένα Ευδήλου επρόκειτο να αποβιβαστούν 61 επιβάτες, ενώ προς επιβίβαση για Βαθύ Σάμου ανέμεναν 5 επιβάτες.

----------


## sylver23

Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες  σήμερα, η Λιμενική Άγιου Κήρυκου, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ  «ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ» Ν. Χίου 362, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο  από Πειραιά - Σύρο - Εύδηλο - Αγ. Κήρυκο - Φούρνους - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ,  ότι λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών το πλοίο δεν  θα προσεγγίσει στο  λιμένα Αγ. Κήρυκου και θα συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιο του.
 Στον λιμένα Αγ. Κήρυκου επρόκειτο να αποβιβαστούν 24 επιβάτες, ενώ προς επιβίβαση ανέμεναν 16 επιβάτες.

ikariamag

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απ' οτι εχω δει δεν εχει αναφερθει και νομιζω οτι αξιζει. Επι εποχης Νησος Μυκονος αλλα και στην αντικατασταση του απο το Πρεβελης στις αρχες του 2011 οι τιμες Πειραιας-Βαθυ ηταν 47.5 η οικονομικη και 53.5 η αεροπορικη οικονομικης θεσης. Μπορει οταν μπηκε το Πρεβελης αυτες οι τιμες να κατεβηκαν κατα 2-3 ευρω αλλα εκει γυρω κυμαινονταν. Στην εποχη Ιεραπετρα αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχαν πεσει λιγο οι μονιμες τιμες και ορισμενες φορες για καποια χρονικα διαστηματα γινονταν προσφορες αλλα ακριβη νουμερα δεν ξερω. Σιγουρα η οικονομικη απο τον Μαρτιο και μετα ειχε πεσει γυρω στα 35 ευρω και το καλοκαιρι στον ανταγωνισμο με τη ΝΕΛ ηταν κοντα στα 25 αν και η ΑΝΕΚ επαιρνε επιδοτηση. Σιγουρα ενα κρεβατι σε τετρακλινη πρεπει παντοντε να εκανε πανω απο 73 ευρω με την ΑΝΕΚ,  ανεξαρτητως προσφορων και καλοκαιρινου ανταγωνισμου. Οι φιλοι απο Σαμο μπορουν να μας απαντησουν αν θυμονται.

Στον online συστημα της ΝΕΛ οι τιμες ειναι πλεον ειναι οι εξης. Οικονομικη θεση (ΣΑΛΟΝΙ) 31 ευρω, αεροπορικη θεση παλι 31 ευρω, κρεβατι σε τετραλκινη καμπινα 50 ευρω... Θεωρω πως η διαφορα ειναι χαωδης σε σχεση με  παρελθον και αν πραγματικα η ΝΕΛ κρατησει τις τιμες σε αυτα τα επιπεδα, αντε και 5 ευρω πανω, ο Σαμιωτης πλεον ταξιδευει πολυ πιο οικονομικα και η πλακα ειναι οτι δεν εχει ανταγωνισμο πλεον...

----------


## despo

Να συμπληρώσω και εγω οσα θυμάμαι σχετικά με τα ναυλολόγια. 
1. Εννοείται επι Ν. Μύκονος ουτε κουβέντα να γίνεται, διότι ήταν το ακριβότερο.
2. Οταν μπήκε το Ιεράπετρα διατήρησε σχεδον μεχρι τέλους της δρομολόγησής του το 19άρι (καμμιά 10 θέσεις
   σε κατάστρωμα σε κάθε ταξείδι). Στη συνέχεια έριξε τις τιμές στα καθίσματα (35-40¤ για Σάμο) - 26¤ σε 
   κατάστρωμα για Καρλόβασι (έχω μπροστά μου εισιτήριο).
3. Στις αρχές Ιουλίου και εν όψει της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου, η τιμή σε κατάστρωμα αυξήθηκε σε 33¤ (+7¤).

Τα ναυλολόγια αυτά διατηρήθηκαν μεχρι την αποδρομολόγησή του.

----------


## sunbird

> Απ' οτι εχω δει δεν εχει αναφερθει και νομιζω οτι αξιζει. Επι εποχης Νησος Μυκονος αλλα και στην αντικατασταση του απο το Πρεβελης στις αρχες του 2011 οι τιμες Πειραιας-Βαθυ ηταν 47.5 η οικονομικη και 53.5 η αεροπορικη οικονομικης θεσης. Μπορει οταν μπηκε το Πρεβελης αυτες οι τιμες να κατεβηκαν κατα 2-3 ευρω αλλα εκει γυρω κυμαινονταν. Στην εποχη Ιεραπετρα αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχαν πεσει λιγο οι μονιμες τιμες και ορισμενες φορες για καποια χρονικα διαστηματα γινονταν προσφορες αλλα ακριβη νουμερα δεν ξερω. Σιγουρα η οικονομικη απο τον Μαρτιο και μετα ειχε πεσει γυρω στα 35 ευρω και το καλοκαιρι στον ανταγωνισμο με τη ΝΕΛ ηταν κοντα στα 25 αν και η ΑΝΕΚ επαιρνε επιδοτηση. Σιγουρα ενα κρεβατι σε τετρακλινη πρεπει παντοντε να εκανε πανω απο 73 ευρω με την ΑΝΕΚ, ανεξαρτητως προσφορων και καλοκαιρινου ανταγωνισμου. Οι φιλοι απο Σαμο μπορουν να μας απαντησουν αν θυμονται.
> 
> Στον online συστημα της ΝΕΛ οι τιμες ειναι πλεον ειναι οι εξης. Οικονομικη θεση (ΣΑΛΟΝΙ) 31 ευρω, αεροπορικη θεση παλι 31 ευρω, κρεβατι σε τετραλκινη καμπινα 50 ευρω... Θεωρω πως η διαφορα ειναι χαωδης σε σχεση με παρελθον και αν πραγματικα η ΝΕΛ κρατησει τις τιμες σε αυτα τα επιπεδα, αντε και 5 ευρω πανω, ο Σαμιωτης πλεον ταξιδευει πολυ πιο οικονομικα και η πλακα ειναι οτι δεν εχει ανταγωνισμο πλεον...


Oμως πλέον το ταξιδι με τα πλοία της νελ διαρκεί 15 ώρες έως βαθύ ,με το πλοίο της ανεκ δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά μάλον το ταξίδι διαρκούσε 13 ώρες έως το βαθύ ,και με το νήσος μύκονος πολύ λιγότερες
ώρες αν και δέν θυμάμαι μετά από τόσο καιρό πού έφυγε απο τη γραμμή.
Και μία απορία , με ποία κριτίρια το ι.χ για χίο-μυτιλήνη με πλοίο της νελ κοστίζει 50 ευρώ
και για σύρο με πλοία της νελ κοστίζει 72 ευρώ

----------


## despo

Με το κριτήριο του ανταγωνισμού στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης οι τιμές πέφτουν. Για τη Σύρο δεν νομίζω να νοιάζονται ιδιαίτερα αφου είναι ενδιάμεσο λιμάνι.

----------


## zamas

*Στο αυριανο Σ.Α.Σ.* οι αιτησεις για το ¨Nissos Mykonos¨ & το ¨Aiolos Kenteris¨

http://samiakonvima.blogspot.gr/2013...4774.html#more

----------


## despo

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι δώσουν την έγκριση στο Ν. Μύκονος και θα αποφασίσουν αναβολή για το Αίολος, οπως αλλωστε είχε γίνει και πέρσι.

----------


## sylver23

Κατά τη σημερινή συνεδρίαση  του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών  στο Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας παραστάθηκαν και άσκησαν αυτοτελή  παρέμβαση η βουλευτής του Ν.Σάμου Α.Καλογερή, ο Δήμαρχος Ικαρίας  Χ.Σταυρινάδης, και ο νομικός σύμβουλος Ζαχαρίας Κεσσές. Κατατέθηκε  έγγραφο υπόμνημα σχετικά με την κατάσταση της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης του  νομού Σάμου. Ζητήθηκε η δρομολόγηση και των δύο πλοίων, η προσέγγιση και  των δύο λιμένων  της Ικαρίας και η παραμονή και των δύο ακτοπλοϊκών  εταιριών στη γραμμή για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα.

ikariamag

----------


## sylver23

> Εχω την εντύπωση οτι δώσουν την έγκριση στο Ν. Μύκονος και θα αποφασίσουν αναβολή για το Αίολος, οπως αλλωστε είχε γίνει και πέρσι.


Είπανε να πρωτοτυπήσουν φέτος


*ΘΕΜΑ 2* Δρομολόγηση Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ – Τ/Χ «ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι» στη γραμμή  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ –ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ – ΕΥΔΗΛΟΥ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ – ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ από 16-07-2013 έως  01-09-2013
ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ

*ΘΕΜΑ 4* Δρομολόγηση Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ» στη γραμμή ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ – ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ– ΕΥΔΗΛΟΥ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ – ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ από 14-06-2013 έως 08-09-2013
ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ

----------


## sylver23

_Επιστολή Αντιπεριφερειάρχη Β.Αιγαίου στον Υπουργό για το Ακτοπλοϊκό_

Κύριε Υπουργέ,
Την 23η  Ιανουαρίου κοινοποιήθηκε από τη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία NEL LINES πρόγραμμα  δρομολογίων πλοίων, που αναλαμβάνουν την εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών Σάμου,  Ικαρίας, Φούρνων.

 Το προαναφερόμενο εγκεκριμένο από το Υπουργείο σας πρόγραμμα  δρομολογίων, δυστυχώς μόνο κατ΄ ευφημισμό μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί  πρόγραμμα που εξυπηρετεί τα νησιά μας.
 Με ένα και μοναδικό πλοίο με προσέγγιση στο τελευταίο, τριήμερο κάθε  εβδομάδας στα νησιά μας, όχι μόνο δεν εξυπηρετεί την εμπορική και  μεταφορική κίνηση από και προς τον Πειραιά αλλά αντιθέτως διαταράσσει  όλη την οικονομική και επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα της περιοχής μας.
 Οι πολίτες, ο εμπορικός κόσμος της Σάμου, οι μεταφορικές εταιρείες  και οι τοπικές αρχές διαμαρτύρονται, για την έγκριση τέτοιου είδους  προγραμμάτων πλόων που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις εξαγγελίες εκ μέρους  σας και τις διατυπωμένες προθέσεις σας, σχετικά με την αναδιάρθρωση των  ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών για την καθημερινή εξυπηρέτηση  των νησιών μας  .
 Το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα αποδεικνύει την προχειρότητα σχεδιασμού που  εξυπηρετεί αποκλειστικά τα συμφέροντα των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών καθότι  για άλλη μία φορά τα νησιά  μας,  αντιμετωπίζονται μόνο σαν συντελεστές  και παράμετροι της επιδοματικής πολιτικής.
 Κύριε Υπουργέ,      
Συνέπεια της έγκρισης του προαναφερόμενου  προγράμματος είναι να εναπομένει επί  της ουσίας αποκλειστικά μία και  μισή εργάσιμη ημέρα για τη διακίνηση των εμπορευμάτων στην τοπική αγορά,  χρόνος ταυτόσημος και για την  εξυπηρέτηση των πολιτών από τα εμπορικά  καταστήματα.
 Συνέπεια της έγκρισης του προαναφερόμενου προγράμματος είναι επί της  ουσίας, σε κάθε δρομολόγιο  η επιβίβαση τουλάχιστον ενός  φορτηγού από  κάθε μεταφορική εταιρεία η οποία έχει αναλάβει συγκεκριμένες υποχρεώσεις  μεταφοράς τροφίμων και άλλων αγαθών.
 Συνέπεια της έγκρισης του προαναφερόμενου δρομολογίου είναι, να μην  έχουν τα νησιά μας για χρονικό διάστημα δύο εβδομάδων, ακτοπλοϊκή  σύνδεση ύστερα από περίπτωση απαγορευτικού πλόων.
 Συνέπεια της έγκρισης του προαναφερόμενου δρομολογίου είναι,  ότι σε  περίπτωση βλάβης του μοναδικού αεικίνητου πλοίου κατά το  κοινοποιηθέν  πρόγραμμα, είναι να  παραμείνουν τα νησιά μας χωρίς ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση.
 Τα παραπάνω απηχούν τις κοινές απόψεις των κκ Δημάρχων των νησιών  μας, του Προέδρου του Επιμελητηρίου, των Προέδρων όλων των Εμπορικών  Συλλόγων και των Περιφερειακών Συμβούλων που συμμετείχαν σε σύσκεψη στα  γραφεία της Αντιπεριφέρειας Σάμου.
 Τέλος επισημαίνουμε για άλλη μία φορά ότι οι ενέργειες των κεντρικών  υπηρεσιών  του Υπουργείου σας, σχεδιάζουν και εκτελούν προγράμματα  πλόων, ερήμην των τοπικών φορέων και του κοινωνικού συνόλου των νησιών  μας.  
Με ιδιαίτερη τιμή,
*Ο ΑΝΤΙΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑΡΧΗΣ  
ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ ΠΑΠΑΘΕΟΦΑΝΟΥΣ* 
ikariamag

----------


## thanos75

Αναμενόμενες και σε μεγάλο βαθμό λογικες οι αντιδράσεις...και υποψιάζομαι πως θα υπάρξει και συνέχεια!

----------


## sylver23

Πριν από λίγο αποφάνθηκε το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών για τη γραμμή μας την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο. Σε πρώτη φάση *το λιμάνι του Αγίου Κηρύκου μένει έξω!!! Κενό υπάρχει επίσης και στο τι γίνεται με τους Φούρνους.*  Ελπίζουμε πως μετά τη θετική ανταπόκριση απο το ΣΑΣ στα αιτήματα που  υπέβαλλαν οι ακτοπλοϊκές και αφού πήραν τις γραμμές που αιτήθηκαν, θα  γίνει τροποποίηση δρομολογίων και θα πιάνουν και στον Άγιο Κήρυκο και  στους Φούρνους.
 Διαβάστε αναλυτικά την γνωμοδότηση του, τις περιόδους καθώς και τις προϋποθέσεις:


*Δρομολόγηση Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Τ/Χ «ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι» στη γραμμή  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ  – ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ  –  ΕΥΔΗΛΟΥ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ  –  ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ από 29-6-2013 έως  01-9-2013 αντί 19-7-2013 έως 01-9-2013.*
 ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗ ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΣ ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ:
Α) ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗ  ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ  ΤΕΣΣΑΡΩΝ ΜΗΝΩΝ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΟΠΟΙΩΝ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΙΝΟΙ ΜΗΝΕΣ, ΗΤΟΙ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ,  ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ, ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΟΙ
Β) ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΩΝ ΑΡΧΩΝ
Γ) ΠΡΟΣΚΟΜΙΣΗ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ

*Δρομολόγηση  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ» στη γραμμή ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ – ΣΥΡΟΥ -ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ – ΕΥΔΗΛΟΥ  ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ – ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ από 14-6-2013 έως 08-9-2013*
 ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΥΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΚΟΜΙΣΗΣ  ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣΜΕ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΑΠΟ  ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΡΙΤΗ, ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ.

ikariamag


Και αν δούμε τον Αίολο στην Ικαροσαμία εμένα να με ...

----------


## speedrunner

Τα δρομολόγια του Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι για την γραμμή


http://www.nel.gr/routes/dromologia/...los-vathy.html

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Και αν δούμε τον Αίολο στην Ικαροσαμία εμένα να με ...


Συλβέστρο, ποτέ μην λες μεγάλο λόγο!!! ¶ντε, σας έφεξε τυχερούληδες!!  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## sylver23

Επιμένω στο ίδιο..χαχα

Αμα δρομολογηθεί θυμήσου να μου ξαναπεις το ίδιο  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## sylver23

Ας πούμε όμως ότι θα γίνει..

Δίνει Τρίτη Πέμπτη Σάββατο από Πειραιά στις 15.00 με άφιξη στη Μύκονο στις 19.00, στον Εύδηλο στις 21.20 και στο Βαθύ στις 23.20

Για τους ντόπιους (καλοκαιρινούς) δεν είναι κακή ώρα (και για τους Σαμιώτες και για τους Ικαριώτες)
Για τους τουρίστες όσων αφορά την Ικαρία είναι σχετικά καλύτερα από πριν διότι δεν φτάνουν άγρια χαράματα αλλά πληρώνουν διανυκτέρευση χωρίς να έχουν εκμεταλευτεί κάποιες ώρες τις μέρας και γενικά εκείνη την ώρα αν δεν έχεις βρει δωμάτιο, άντε να βρεις...
Για τους Σαμιώτες ισχύει περίπου το ίδιο (με τη διανυκτέρευση) αλλά η διαφορά είναι ότι τους συμφέρουν τα ωράρια των άλλων πλοίων ή τα παλαιότερα που έφταναν ξημέρωμα γιατί εκμεταλευόντουσαν όλη τη μέρα.
Επίσης αν δεν έχεις άδεια στις 15.00 δεν προλαβαίνεις να φύγεις, οπότε εφόσον προυποθέτει η ώρα αυτή να έχεις άδεια θα μπορούσε να φεύγει πιο νωρίς ώστε να φτάνει και πιο λογικές ώρες στα νησιά.

Τα επιστροφής (Τετάρτη, Παρασκευή, Κυριακή) είναι σωστές ώρες γιατί και check out έχεις κάνει από το δωμάτιο σε λογική ώρα και φτάνεις Πειραιά επίσης σε λογική ώρα που υπάρχει συγκοινωνία.

Στις εποχές που ζούμε βέβαια τα παραπάνω ίσως είναι πολυτέλεια, εφόσον παρακαλάμε πλέον να υπάρχει καράβι και δρομολόγια αλλά τα αναφέρω ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο , γιατί το σωστό δρομολόγιο φέρνει και τουρίστες πιο εύκολα.
Από ότι υπολόγισα η ταχύτητα που θα βγαίνει το δρομολόγιο θα είναι 24 μίλια.
Αν μπει και το Μύκονος με ίδια ταχύτητα και ίσως ίδιες ή φθηνότερες τιμές θα γίνει μεγάλη κόντρα...

----------


## speedrunner

Τα δρομολόγια του Μύκονος έχουν ανακοινωθεί και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι με υψηλή ταχύτητα... γύρο στο 18 -19 Knots το υπολογίζω!!!!

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...0209myk_gr.pdf

----------


## hsw

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ειπωθεί κάπου, αλλά τα δρομολόγια του Νήσος Μύκονος για το καλοκαίρι είναι αυτά:

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...0209myk_gr.pdf

Απ' ότι φαίνεται θα το πηγαίνουν πάρα πολύ αργά (4,5 ώρες για Σύρο, 6 για Μύκονο, 8,5-9 για Ικαρία, 10,5 για Καρλόβασι και 12 για Βαθύ) και οι μέρες είναι οι ίδιες με του Κεντέρη.. Πάντως θεωρώ τις ώρες αρκετά καλές για όλα τα νησιά και θα υπάρχει και εξπρές δρομολόγιο επιστροφής (όσο εξπρές μπορεί να αποκαλείται γιατί η ταχύτητα θα' ναι πάλι μειωμένη, απλά δεν θα σταματάει Μύκονο και Σύρο).

----------


## Express Pigasos

Πιάστε κόκκινο και οι 2 ..μαζι το γραψατε!

----------


## τοξοτης

Κάποιοι εκπέμπουν αρνητικές σκέψεις. Θετικά , σκεφθείτε θετικά.

----------


## sylver23

Θα πιούμε motion!!  :Fat:  :Fat: 

Θετικά σκεφτόμαστε! Αν πραγματοποιηθούν οι δρομολογήσεις θα είναι καλή χρονιά με πολλές επιλογές και για όλα τα βαλάντια.
Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει και η ΝΕΛ την έκπτωση στους ανέργους 

Άνεργοι εγγεγραμμένοι στον *ΟΑΕΔ*
 *50**%* έκπτωση
 Οικονομική θέση, κατάστρωμα, σαλόνι και τετράκλινες καμπίνες

----------


## sylver23

Eίμαι περίεργος να δω τί θα γίνει στη γραμμή αν δρομολογηθούν και τα 3 (Κεντέρης, Μύκονος, Μυτιλήνη)

Νομίζω ότι η HSW φέτος θα έχει δικαιολογία ότι δεν την προτιμήσανε κάτι που το θεωρώ λογικό.

Για Ικαρία (Εύδηλο) θα κάνει ίδιες ώρες με το Μυτιλήνη και υποθέτω με πιο ακριβό εισητήριο και χωρίς πολλές εκπτώσεις που έχει η ΝΕΛ.
Για Σάμο αν εξακολουθήσει το Μυτιλήνη να πιάνει σε κάθε δρομολόγιο και τα 2 λιμάνια της Ικαρίας και τους Φούρνους θα πάρει μερίδιο η HSW εκτός και αν θυσιάσουν και οι Σαμιώτες την παραπάνω ώρα ώστε να πληρώνουν φθηνότερα.
Στις απευθείας επιστροφές του Μύκονος θα το προτιμήσουν λογικά οι Σαμιώτες, διότι οι Ικαριώτες (με αναχώρηση από Εύδηλο) και πάλι θα έχουν τη φθηνότερη επιλογή του Μυτιλήνη με σχεδόν ίδια διάρκεια ταξιδιού.
Εκεί βέβαια έρχεται και το πούλμαν ''Κεντέρης" με γρηγορότερες ταχύτητες και ίσως κοντινή τιμή εισητηρίου με το Μύκονος.

Αν θέλει η ΝΕΛ να χτυπήσει την HSW θα πρέπει να σκεφτεί πολύ καλά τα δρομολόγια του Μυτιλήνη και να πηγαίνει κάποιες μέρες Σάμο μέσω Ευδήλου Ικαρίας (και φυσικά χωρίς Φούρνους) και κάποιες μέσω Αγ.Κηρύκου και Φούρνων.

Αναμένω λοιπόν να δω
Τα δρομολόγια του ΜυτιλήνηΤην τιμολογιακή πολιτική της ΝΕΛ και για τα 2 πλοία τηςΤην τιμολογιακή πολιτική της HSWΑν θα ξαναμπεί το Θεόφιλος στη γραμμήΤα δρομολόγια από Βόρεια Ελλάδα για Σάμο και Ικαρία καθώς και τις ανταποκρίσεις με το δρομολόγιο του Πειραιά

Επίσης έχω μείνει με την απορία, πως παράτησε το κάστρο της Χίου - Λέσβου η ΝΕΛ και μετακόμισε σε νέο κάστρο (Σάμο - Ικαρία)

----------


## despo

Αν η Ελλένικ επιμείνει στα ναυλολόγια που μας έχει συνηθίσει, νομίζω οτι μόνο τις γνωστές συγκεκριμένες ημερομηνίες θα γεμίσει και απο 'κει και πέρα τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Εχω πολλές επιφυλάξεις αν θα ξεκινήσει καν ο Αίολος, αφου αναμένεται μια ακόμα χρονιά με πτωτική πορεία στην επιβατική κίνηση. 
Τώρα όσον αφορά τη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης, δεν πιστεύω σε καμμία των περιπτώσεων να την εγκαταλείψει η ΝΕΛ.

----------


## sylver23

**Εννοώ ότι την εγκατέλειψε κάποιους μήνες και δεν έχει παρουσία πλέον όλο το χρόνο

----------


## gpap2006

Δεν πιστευω πως θα μπει στη γραμμη το καλοκαιρι κανενας ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ (ουτε στη Παροναξια). Λογικοτερο βλεπω το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 4 δρομολογια/εβδομαδα συν 3 απο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ/ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ με συνεχεια μεχρι Καβαλα.

----------


## sylver23

*Αδυναμία πρόσδεσης του Μυτιλήνη στον Εύδηλο* 

Αιτία οι πολύ ισχυροί άνεμοι εντάσεων που απέτρεψαν την  προσέγγιση και πρόσδεση του πλοίου Μυτιλήνη στο λιμάνι του Ευδήλου το  βράδυ της Τρίτης 2 Απριλίου.       Το πλοίο που εκτελεί το τακτικό δρομολόγιο ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης της  Ικαρίας με τον Πειραιά, λόγω της αδυναμίας πρόσδεσης, δεν κατάφερε να  επιβιβάσει 31 επιβάτες, 5 φορτηγά, 5 Ι.Χ.οχήματα και 3 δίκυκλα. 
      Ενημερώνουμε το επιβατικό κοινό πως το επόμενο δρομολόγιο θα γίνει την  Παρασκευή 5 Απριλίου αφού Τετάρτη δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί δρομολόγιο λόγω  της 24ωρης απεργίας των Ναυτεργατών. 

*Ικαριακή Ραδιοφωνία 92,8fm – ikariaki.gr*

----------


## zamas

*Η ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Hellenic Seaways  ανακοίνωσε το πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων του πλοίου "Νήσος Μύκονος" στη  γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σάμος*Τα δρομολόγια στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ξεκινούν στις 14/6 και ολοκληρώνονται στις 2/9/2013.

 Το  πλοίο, σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα της περιόδου 14/6 - 7/7/2013, θα  αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη, Παρασκευή και Σάββατο στις  19:00 και θα φτάνει στο Βαθύ της Σάμου στις 06:55 το επόμενο πρωί μέσω  Σύρου, Μυκόνου, Ευδήλου Ικαρίας και Καρλοβάσου (συνολική διάρκεια  ταξιδιού 11 ώρες και 55 λεπτά).  

 Τα  δρομολόγια από το Βαθύ Σάμου προς τον Πειραιά στην ίδια περίοδο θα  γίνονται κάθε Τετάρτη στις 19:00, κάθε Παρασκευή στις 07:30, κάθε  Σάββατο στις 07:30 και κάθε Κυριακή στις 19:00.
 Την  περίοδο 8/7 - 2/9/2013 θα προστεθεί άλλο ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα,  αυτό που θα αναχωρεί στις 08:30 κάθε Δευτέρας από τον Πειραιά και θα  επιστρέφει από το Βαθύ Σάμου προς το "μεγάλο λιμάνι" στις 22:00 της  ίδιας μέρας.
*
==================================================  =========
 
**                                 Τα δρομολόγια του ταχύπλοου "Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι" προς Σάμο

*Η ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία NEL Lines ανακοίνωσε το  πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων του ταχύπλοου "Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι" στη γραμμή  Πειραιάς - Σάμος (Βαθύ)Τα δρομολόγια στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ξεκινούν την Τρίτη 29/6 και ολοκληρώνονται την Κυριακή 1/9/2013.

Το  ταχύπλοο, σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα, θα αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά κάθε  Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και Σάββατο στις 15:00 και θα φτάνει στο Βαθύ της Σάμου  στις 23:20 μέσω Μυκόνου και Ευδήλου Ικαρίας (συνολική διάρκεια ταξιδιού 8  ώρες και 20 λεπτά). 

Τα δρομολόγια από το Βαθύ Σάμου προς τον  Πειραιά θα γίνονται κάθε Τετάρτη, Παρασκευή και Κυριακή στις 14:00, με  το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι, να πιάνει το "μεγάλο λιμάνι" στις 22:20.

----------


## gpap2006

Σαν πολλα δεν μαζευονται?Τη φουλ σεζον θα κανει 5/εβδομαδα το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ..Αν κανει και αλλα 3 ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ τι νοημα εχει να υπαρχει και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ? Εκτος αν δεν δουμε καθολου τον ΑΙΟΛΟ και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ κανει 2-3 την εβδομαδα σε συνδυασμο με ενα ανεβασμα μεχρι Καβαλα.

----------


## thanos75

Νομίζω πως μέχρι και το καλοκαίρι του 2011, πέντε δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα έκανε το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. Η μόνη εξαίρεση ήταν πέρσι (σε ένα πολύ ιδιαίτερο και οπωσδήποτε άσχημο καλοκαίρι για την HSW). Προσωπικά πάντως θεωρώ σίγουρα τα ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ (και τα 2 μαζί 8-9 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα στο peak της σεζόν που νομίζω πως είναι ΟΚ). Όσο για τον ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ ας κρατήσουμε ένα καλαθάκι- αν και προσωπικά θα ήθελα να μπει.  Μπορεί μάλιστα με μία καλή τιμολογιακή πολιτική να φέρει και "έξτρα ρεύμα" στα νησιά- δεδομένουεπίσης ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που θεωρεί το κόστος κρεβατιού σε καμπίνα αρκετά υψηλό και θα ήθελε να το αποφύγει. 
Να προσθέσω επίσης πως για τους ίδιους λόγους θεωρώ πολύ εύστοχη κίνηση το πρωινό δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ για τους ίδιους λόγους

----------


## SAPPHO

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το Μυτιλήνη είναι υποχρεωμένο βάση σύμβασης επιδοτούμενης γραμμής να εκτελεί οπωσδήποτε 3 δρομολόγια εβδομαδιαίως..

----------


## zamas

*Aκομα δεν αρχισαν τα δρομολογια*......... *και αρχισαν* οι περικοπες (*τα όργανα*) !!!
*
Διαμαρτυρία δήμου Ικαρίας για τη μη προσέγγιση πλοίων στον Αγ.Κήρυκο το καλοκαίρι* >> διαβάστε ΕΔΩ

----------


## thanos75

> *Aκομα δεν αρχισαν τα δρομολογια*......... *και αρχισαν* οι περικοπες (*τα όργανα*) !!!
> *
> Διαμαρτυρία δήμου Ικαρίας για τη μη προσέγγιση πλοίων στον Αγ.Κήρυκο το καλοκαίρι* >> διαβάστε ΕΔΩ


Δεν αντέχω να μην σχολιάσω τα εξής λόγια του δημάρχου: "Στο νησί μας ως επί τω πλείστω έρχονται άνθρωποι ανήμποροι, υπερήλικες, για τα ιαματικά λουτρά"....πραγματικά δεν ήξερα εάν έπρεπε να κλάψω ή να γελάσω! Ελπίζω μόνο να κατανοούμε όλοι- και χωρίς βέβαια να παραγνωρίζω το γεγονός των ανθρώπων που κάνουν ιαματικό τουρισμό- πως το ύφος της επιστολής του δημάρχου είναι ελαφρώς δυσφημιστικό για το νησί του. Μακάρι να είναι απλώς μια άτυχη στιγμή του-δεν τον γνωρίζω εξάλλου τον άνθρωπο.
Ως προς το δια ταύτα της επιστολής πάντως, πιστεύω πως καλό είναι να υπάρχει εξισορρόπηση, και κάποια δρομολόγια του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ή του ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ να πιάνουν και ¶γιο Κήρυκο

----------


## speedrunner

Γιατί αυτό που το πας




> απαιτείται τουλάχιστον μία (1) ώρα μετακίνηση σε *κατεστραμμένο οδικό δίκτυο*


μα δήμαρχος είσαι και λες ότι δεν έχεις φτιάξει το κατεστραμμένο οδικό δίκτυο του νησιού????

----------


## Ilias 92

> μα δήμαρχος είσαι και λες ότι δεν έχεις φτιάξει το κατεστραμμένο οδικό δίκτυο του νησιού????




Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα και εγώ. Σαν να καταγγέλλεις τον καιρό που βρέχει, επειδή εσύ ο δήμαρχος δεν έχεις φτιάξει φρεάτια στους δρόμους.

----------


## sylver23

Πιαστήκαμε από κάπου και πήραμε φόρα και λέμε χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε.
Αρχικά συμφωνώ με τον Θάνο για την ατυχή πρόταση του δημάρχου σχετικά με το τουρισμό της Ικαρίας. Στον Άγιο Κήρυκο όντως έρχονται για Ιαματικά λουτρά αλλά αυτό δεν αποτελεί τον τουρισμό του νησιού αλλά ένα ποσοστό του.
Στο ότι καλό θα ήταν να γίνονται τα δρομολόγια εναλλαξ από το να κάνει το πλοίο το γύρω του νησιού επίσης συμφωνώ.

Στο κατεστραμμένο οδικό δίκτυο τώρα.
Πριν 3 χρόνια περίπου στην Ικαρία έπεσε ασυνήθιστο ύψος βροχής και κατέστρεψε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό του οδικού της δικτύου(και όχι μόνο). Ακόμα και καινούργιους δρόμους (με νέες προδιαγραφές) τους διέλυσε.
Ήταν φαινόμενο που γίνεται σπάνια. Γενικά το νησί έχει μεγάλο οδικό δίκτυο το οποίο ποτέ δεν ήταν στην καλύτερη κατάσταση με πολλούς χωματόδρομους καθώς το κράτος μας είχε ξεχάσει. Πολλοί δρόμοι φτιάχτηκαν από χοροεσπερίδες και δωρεές Ικαριωτών (Ελλάδας και μεταναστών). Γενικά τα περισσότερα έργα γίνονται από λεφτά που μαζεύονται από τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις και από τα πανηγύρια.
Το οδικό δίκτυο  διάλυσε σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό λόγω της καταστροφής και το νησί κηρύχθηκε σε κατάσταση εκτάκτου αναγκης.
Από τα εκατομμύρια που χρειάζονται για να επανέλθει το οδικό δίκτυο και άλλα έργα όπως αλιευτικά καταφύγια που έκλεισαν, αποχευτετικό σύστημα, διάνοιξη ρεμάτων από τόνους βράχων κτλ δεν έχει δωθεί σχεδόν τίποτα.
Πέρα από αυτά οι περικοπές στις χρηματοδοτήσεις των δήμων έφθασαν έως και το 70%. Οπότε με ιδία κεφάλαια δεν γίνεται να γίνει κάτι σωστό παρά μπαλώματα όπου είναι εφικτό.
Με μία απλή αναζήτηση στο google μπορείτε να δείτε σε τί κατάσταση έφτασε το νησί.
Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη για τη πολυλογία αλλά κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να μπαίνουν στη θέση τους

**Οσο για τα φρεάτια, έχεις πάει σε νησί φίλε μου ή νομίζεις ότι ένα νησί αποτελείται από πολυκατοικίες και οικοδομικά τετράγωνα σε όλη του την έκταση;;

----------


## SAPPHO

Μάλλον ακατάλληλο το Μυτιλήνη όσον αφορά το γκαράζ...15 σαμιώτικες νταλίκες φόρτωσε το απόγευμα από Χίο για Βαθύ ο Ταξιάρχης που ήρθαν το πρωί με το Χίος... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## despo

Εκτακτο δρομολόγιο του Μυτιλήνη ανακοινώθηκε για το Σάββατο 27/4 για Ευδηλο - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ στις 24.00 απο Πειραιά. Σημειωτέον οτι ηδη το μεθαυριανό δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά συμπλήρωσε και απο πρωτόκολο και απο γκαραζ. Τέλος λόγω της απεργίας της Πρωτομαγιάς, το δρομολόγιο θα γίνει τα μεσάνυχτα και αυτό είχε συνέπεια να μετατεθεί το δρομολόγιο της Μ. Πέμπτης 2/5 για την Μ. Παρασκευή 3/5 ώρα 14.00.

----------


## despo

*Με την σύμφωνη γνώμη των τοπικών αρχών της Σάμου τροποποιεί τα δρομολόγια η εταιρεία*Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει σε αυτή την εταιρεία !!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολυ σωστή κίνηση !!!! Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ είναι ημερόπλοιο, δεν έχει καμπίνες...... Τι πιο λογικό λοιπόν να κάνει ημερήσια δρομολόγια;; Ευθύς πόλεμος στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ λοιπόν, αλλα και στο BLUE STAR NAXOS, φτάνει στα νησιά αρκετά νωρίτερα και ώρες ημέρας ! Τη στιγμή που και η ΝΕΛ θα έχει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1...... 

Αν ήταν και από Ραφήνα, όπως είχε δηλωθεί πέρυσι, αυτό θα ήταν το πιο ιδανικό απ όλα, γιατί θα γλίτωνε δυο ώρες ταξιδιού......*

----------


## πειρατικος

ωχ......αν ισχυει τελικα το δρομολογιο,ποιος ακουει την γκρινια των κατοικων του βαθυ!!!!παλι τα τσακωνονται βαθιωτες με καρλοβασιτες!!!!και μακαρι να ξεκινουσε απο ραφηνα,εστω και λαυριο αλλα οι κατοικοι αγνοουν( :Wink: ,αυτα τα δυο λιμανια της αττικης!μαλλον τους αρεσει να ταξιδευουν περισσοτερο......(μηπως ειναι ολοι τους καραβολατρες τελικα);;;; :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## gpap2006

Θεωρω χασιμο χρονου την προσεγγιση στη Μυκονο..Το νησι υπερεξυπηρετειται απο Ραφηνα κατα 80% τουλαχιστον και υπαρχει και το ΝΑΞΟΣ μιση ωρα νωριτερα..

----------


## despo

> *Πολυ σωστή κίνηση !!!! Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ είναι ημερόπλοιο, δεν έχει καμπίνες...... Τι πιο λογικό λοιπόν να κάνει ημερήσια δρομολόγια;; Ευθύς πόλεμος στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ λοιπόν, αλλα και στο BLUE STAR NAXOS, φτάνει στα νησιά αρκετά νωρίτερα και ώρες ημέρας ! Τη στιγμή που και η ΝΕΛ θα έχει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1...... 
> 
> Αν ήταν και από Ραφήνα, όπως είχε δηλωθεί πέρυσι, αυτό θα ήταν το πιο ιδανικό απ όλα, γιατί θα γλίτωνε δυο ώρες ταξιδιού......*


Κατ'αρχή στο Μυτιλήνη δεν θα κάνει ζημιά γιατί εκτος απο τη διαφορά ναύλου που σίγουρα θα έχει, το ένα είναι απόγευμα, το άλλο πρωί. Οσο για το Αιολος κρατάω επιφυλάξεις, αφου κανείς δεν ξέρει αν τελικά θα μπεί.

----------


## gpap2006

Κι εγω βαζω στοιχημα πως ουτε Παροναξια, ουτε Ικαροσαμια ουτε πουθενα δε θα δουμε ΑΙΟΛΟ..

----------


## thanos75

> *Πολυ σωστή κίνηση !!!! Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ είναι ημερόπλοιο, δεν έχει καμπίνες...... Τι πιο λογικό λοιπόν να κάνει ημερήσια δρομολόγια;; Ευθύς πόλεμος στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ λοιπόν, αλλα και στο BLUE STAR NAXOS, φτάνει στα νησιά αρκετά νωρίτερα και ώρες ημέρας ! Τη στιγμή που και η ΝΕΛ θα έχει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1...... 
> 
> Αν ήταν και από Ραφήνα, όπως είχε δηλωθεί πέρυσι, αυτό θα ήταν το πιο ιδανικό απ όλα, γιατί θα γλίτωνε δυο ώρες ταξιδιού......*


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, εξαιρετική η κίνηση των πρωινών δρομολογίων, και συμφωνώ πως θα ήταν καλύτερα εάν ξεκινούσαν από Ραφήνα ή Λαύριο, αλλά ως όψεται η περσινή αρνητική γνωμοδότηση του λιμεναρχείου Ραφήνας που ίσως να φόβισε την HSW.   Μετά από αυτή την κίνηση πιστεύω πως η ΝΕΛ θα το σκεφθεί πολύ να βάλει τον ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ

----------


## hsw

Και το σημαντικότερο απ' όλα, ότι το πλοίο θα δουλεύει κάθε μέρα και με 25-26 κόμβους, όχι με 19-20 όπως τα προηγούμενά του δρομολόγια!

Πάντως δε νομίζω ότι επιλέξανε τον Πειραιά αντί για τη Ραφήνα λόγω της περσινής αρνητικής γνωμοδότησης του λιμεναρχείου της Ραφήνας, αλλά για να έχουν παρουσία στη Συροτηνομυκονία και επειδή θα πάρει πιο πολύ κόσμο από Πειραιά για Σύρο και Μύκονο σε σύγκριση με το τι θα έπαιρνε από Ραφήνα για (¶νδρο) Τήνο και Μύκονο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνα με τα ωραρια οι ταχυτητες θα ειναι καλες αλλα οχι οσο παλια, δηλαδη τα 25.5 σταθερα που βλεπαμε μεχρι πριν μερικα χρονια δεν θα τα ξαναδουμε. Συμφωνα με το προγραμμα οι ταχυτητες θα ειναι 24 κομβοι στο Συρος-Πειραιας, 19.5 στο Συρος-Μυκονος, 22.5 στο Μυκονος-Ευδηλος κ' 23.2 στο Ευδηλος-Καρλοβασι.

Βεβαια επειδη οι δηλωμενες παραμονες στα λιμανια ειναι αρκετα μικρες μαλλον θα βγαινει εκτος προγραμματος μετα τη Συρο αρα ισως το ανοιγουν παραπανω για να ειναι στη ωρα τους στα επομενα λιμανια, αλλιως θα εχει κανενα μισαωρο καθυστερηση μεχρι το Καρλοβασι.

Ξαναλεω οτι για τις μερες μας οι ταχυτητες ειναι πολυ καλες. Τις τιμες να δουμε...


ΥΓ:Μονο κατα την επιστροφη στο Συρος-Πειραιας θα πηγαινει 25.3...

----------


## rafina-lines

> δε νομίζω ότι επιλέξανε τον Πειραιά αντί για τη Ραφήνα λόγω της περσινής αρνητικής γνωμοδότησης του λιμεναρχείου της Ραφήνας, αλλά για να έχουν παρουσία στη Συροτηνομυκονία


Μπορεί να είναι κι αυτό που λες, αλλά αν ήθελε να φεύγει από μας 8 το πρωί, πάλι αρνητική θα ήταν η απάντηση του λιμεναρχείου, καθώς εκείνη την ώρα πραγματικά δε χωράει! Τις καθημερινές άντε να περισσεύει μία προβλήτα για να δέσει (και με δυσκολίες με τα μελτέμια κιόλας), αλλά Σάββατα πρωί φέτος δε θα περισσεύει καμία, αφού θα έχουμε και τα δύο πλοία του Παναγιωτάκη σε ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση. Οπότε πού θα πέσει το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ?? Μόνο αν υποθέσουμε ότι φέτος δε θα δουλέψει καθόλου το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ κάτι μπορεί να γίνει, αλλά και πάλι δε μπορεί να στηριχτεί όλη η σεζόν σε μια πιθανότητα... Αν ήθελε ντε και καλά να φεύγει από μας θα έπρεπε να βάλει απογευματινά δρομολόγια, αλλά απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν την ενδιαφέρει την εταιρία το απόγευμα...  :Surprised:

----------


## hsw

Αλλαγές και πάλι στα δρομολόγια του Νήσος Μύκονος!

Θα αναχωρεί κάθε μέρα (και Κυριακές) στις 8:05 για Σύρο-Μύκονο-Εύδηλο. Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή-Σάββατο θα πιάνει και Καρλόβασι. Βαθύ καθόλου..

Τις μέρες που θα φτάνει μέχρι Εύδηλο, η αναχώρηση από εκεί θα είναι στις 16.00 με άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 22.55 και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες όπως πριν, αναχώρηση από Καρλόβασι 16.55 και άφιξη στον Πειραιά 01.10.

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...0209myk_gr.pdf

----------


## SAPPHO

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα και τον τρόπο που σκέφτονται κάποιοι...όταν το ΣΑΣ έδωσε έγκριση στα δρομολόγια του Ν. Μύκονος έθεσε κάποιες προυποθέσεις και μία από αυτές ήταν τα δρομολόγια του Μύκονος να μην συμπίπτουν με τις μέρες του Μυτιλήνη...δεν θα ήταν φρονιμότερο λοιπόν κυρίως για την εξυπηρέτηση των νησιωτών αλλά και για την ίδια την εταιρεία να επανεξετάσει τα δρομολόγια της???

----------


## sylver23

ΠΑΛΙ;;; 3 φορές τα επανεξέτασε... :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Πειραιάς - Σύρος σε *3 ώρες και 25 λεπτά*. (Αναχ. 08:05 και άφιξη 11:30).  Πολύ καλό μου ακούγεται. Ταχύτητα που θυμίζει εποχές προ κρίσης. Και με τιμή συμβατικού, έτσι;   Λοιπόν καθόλου δε θα μου λείψει το Highspeed 5. Χίλιες φορές να έχω το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ να με πηγαίνει στη Σύρο σε τέτοιο χρόνο και με τιμή συμβατικού. Θα κάνει ζημιά στην Blue Star, αφού θα φεύγει μισή ώρα αργότερα από το ΙΘΑΚΗ/ΝΑΞΟΣ και θα "πέφτει" στην Ερμούπολη σχεδόν τη ίδια ώρα (11:30). Αλλά και για Μύκονο θα βάζει κόσμο, τουλάχιστον όσους θέλουν να αποφύγουν την Τήνο. Ο Εύδηλος χαλαρά θα δουλέψει (τί πιο ωραίο από το να ταξιδεύεις μέρα :Wink:  ενώ και το Καρλόβασι θα πάει καλά αφού θα είναι η ταχύτερη "απόβαση" στη Σάμο, χωρίς να σέρνεται ολονυχτίς ο επιβάτης με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.  Πολύ σωστή λοιπόν η κίνηση.

----------


## GiannisV

> Πειραιάς - Σύρος σε *3 ώρες και 25 λεπτά*. (Αναχ. 08:05 και άφιξη 11:30).  Πολύ καλό μου ακούγεται. Ταχύτητα που θυμίζει εποχές προ κρίσης. Και με τιμή συμβατικού, έτσι;   Λοιπόν καθόλου δε θα μου λείψει το Highspeed 5. Χίλιες φορές να έχω το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ να με πηγαίνει στη Σύρο σε τέτοιο χρόνο και με τιμή συμβατικού. Θα κάνει ζημιά στην Blue Star, αφού θα φεύγει μισή ώρα αργότερα από το ΙΘΑΚΗ/ΝΑΞΟΣ και θα "πέφτει" στην Ερμούπολη σχεδόν τη ίδια ώρα (11:30). Αλλά και για Μύκονο θα βάζει κόσμο, τουλάχιστον όσους θέλουν να αποφύγουν την Τήνο. Ο Εύδηλος χαλαρά θα δουλέψει (τί πιο ωραίο από το να ταξιδεύεις μέρα ενώ και το Καρλόβασι θα πάει καλά αφού θα είναι η ταχύτερη "απόβαση" στη Σάμο, χωρίς να σέρνεται ολονυχτίς ο επιβάτης με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.  Πολύ σωστή λοιπόν η κίνηση.


Φοβήθηκε η Blue Star 11.15 δίνει οτι θα φτάνει...με 1 ευρώ διαφορά η τιμή τους.

----------


## sylver23

Αρχισαν τα όργανα..

Συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας προγραμματίζει για την Δευτέρα 27 Μαΐου ο  Εμπορικός Σύλλογος Σάμου στην Πλατεία Πυθαγόρα την ώρα που θα  συνεδριάζει το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο με πρώτο θέμα την κατάσταση της  ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης του Νομού.
 Οι έμποροι της πόλης της Σάμου διαμαρτύρονται για τον ακτοπλοϊκό  αποκλεισμό της πρωτεύουσας από το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ το οποίο θα προσεγγίζει  μόνο το Καρλόβασι και διεκδικούν την προσέγγιση των επιβατηγών πλοίων  μόνο στο λιμάνι της πρωτεύουσας καθώς όπως αναφέρουν πρόκειται για το  τρίτο φυσικό λιμάνι του Αιγαίου το οποίο δεν πρέπει να καταργηθεί.

ikariamag

----------


## πειρατικος

να σας παω λιγα χρονακια πισω και να θυμισω σε σαμιωτες και ικαριωτες πως,οταν ηταν τα πλοια της ''κορσικα''δεν τα ηθελαν,ηταν το ενα αργο και το αλλο ακριβο και δεν ειχε καταστρωμα!επειτα δεν ηθελαν το ιεραπετρα,επειδη ηταν παλιο και εγερνε!!πιο παλια εφταιγαν τα αγουδημοπλοια!!!τωρα το ''μυτιληνη'' ειναι αργο και παλιο,αλλα παει και στα δυο λιμανια των νησιων+ φουρνους!!!να θυμισω το 2004,που ερχοταν ο αιολος;;παλι αδειος,ανεβοκατεβαινε!!τελικα,τι θελουν στην σαμο;;;

----------


## iclink

> ...τελικα,τι θελουν στην σαμο;;;


λες να ξερουν τι θελουν;;; γιατι πρεπει στην Σαμο τα πλοια να δενουν παντου;;; μηπως δεν εχουν δρομο απο το Βαθυ στο Καρλοβασι;;; και οταν δενουν σε ολα τα λιμανια, παλι δεν τους αρεσουν τα πλοια... ας ναυπηγησουν ενα δικο τους να κανει γυρω-γυρω το νησι!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και έγινε αναφορά στα πλοία της πάλαι ποτέ Kallisti Ferries, να τα θυμηθούμε μέσω μίας φωτό από τον Οκτώβριο 2008, δεμένα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

2008_10.jpg
_Οκτώβριος 2008_

----------


## πειρατικος

και κατι ακομα.....γιατι δεν κανουν μια προταση σε καποια εταιρεια,(οι τοπικοι αρχοντες),να φερει αμφιπλωρο,''παντοφλα'',να κανει το δρομολογιο,μαραθοκαμπος σαμου,φουρνοι,αγιος κηρυκος;;;;με 3 δρομολογια τωρα το καλοκαιρι!!!απο βασιλικη λευκαδας,πως πανε στο φισκαρδο κεφαλλονιας;;;οριστε ενα παραδειγμα............και να θυμισω πως πριν 2 χρονια κατι ειχαν πει,πως θα μπει καταμαραν,απο σαμο(πυθαγορειο),προς ροδο!!!με αυτο το θεμα,τι γινεται;μαλλον ξεχαστηκε και εγινε γαργαρα;;;

----------


## thanos75

Βρίσκω υπερβολικες τις αντιδράσεις των κατοίκων.  Καμία εταιρεία δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να πιάνει όλα τα λιμάνια που μπορεί να έχει ένα νησί, δεδομένου ότι υπάρχουν δρόμοι. Το μόνο που θα ζητούσα στη θέση τους θα ήταν να υπάρξει ένας διακανονισμός μεταξύ της εταιρείας και των ΚΤΕΛ έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει δωρεάν μεταφορά από Καρλόβασι προς Βαθύ κατά την άφιξη του πλοίου. Επίσης ίσως ζητούσα να νεξετάσει η εταιρεία το ενδεχόμενο επαναφορας των 6 προσεγγίσεων την εβδομάδα στο νησί όπως ήταν ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός. Όλα τα άλλα είναι υπερβολές κ γραφικοί τοπικισμοι

----------


## gpap2006

Να θυμησουμε μονο πως μεχρι προπερσυ η γραμμη ειχε το καλοκαιρι μονο το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ με 5-6 δρομολογια την εβδομαδα ενω φετος μαζι με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα κανουν 8..Παρολο αυτα συνεχιζουν να αντιδρουν. Ωρα να καταλαβουν οι παντες πως πρεπει να υπαρχει μια προσεγγιση ανα νησι και οχι σε καθε κωμοπολη του νησιου.

----------


## despo

Εγω πάντως νομίζω οτι θα πρέπει να διατηρηθούν και τα 2 λιμάνια της Σάμου, οπως και τα 2 της Ικαρίας. Στο Καρλόβασι είναι εγκατεστημένες πολλές μεταφορικές και βέβαια το οδικό δίκτυο της Σάμου δεν προσφέρεται για μετακινήσεις βαρέων οχημάτων. Το Βαθύ πάλι είναι η πρωτεύουσα και είναι το κέντρο του τουρισμού με το Πυθαγόρειο και το Κοκκάρι να είναι αρκετά κοντά. Το συμπέρασμα είναι το Ν. Μύκονος, το οποίο μπαίνει μόνο για την περίοδο αιχμής, πάει να πιάσει πελατεία βασικά με προορισμούς τη Σύρο, τη Μύκονο και τον Ευδηλο και πάει σε 4 δρομολόγια μέχρι και το Καρλόβασι μόνο και μόνο για να μην ξεκόψει τελείως απο τη Σάμο.

----------


## thanos75

> Εγω πάντως νομίζω οτι θα πρέπει να διατηρηθούν και τα 2 λιμάνια της Σάμου, οπως και τα 2 της Ικαρίας. Στο Καρλόβασι είναι εγκατεστημένες πολλές μεταφορικές και βέβαια το οδικό δίκτυο της Σάμου δεν προσφέρεται για μετακινήσεις βαρέων οχημάτων. Το Βαθύ πάλι είναι η πρωτεύουσα και είναι το κέντρο του τουρισμού με το Πυθαγόρειο και το Κοκκάρι να είναι αρκετά κοντά. Το συμπέρασμα είναι το Ν. Μύκονος, το οποίο μπαίνει μόνο για την περίοδο αιχμής, πάει να πιάσει πελατεία βασικά με προορισμούς τη Σύρο, τη Μύκονο και τον Ευδηλο και πάει σε 4 δρομολόγια μέχρι και το Καρλόβασι μόνο και μόνο για να μην ξεκόψει τελείως απο τη Σάμο.


Το ότι σε σχέση με τον αρχικό σχεδιασμό που προέβλεπε 6 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα, η εταιρεία "ρίχνει" τη Σάμο προκειμένου να κερδίσει περισσότερους επιβάτες σε Σύρο και Μύκονο είναι δεδομένο.  Για αυτό και ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο post πως εάν ήμουν στη θέση των κατοίκων θα προσπαθούσα να επανέλθουν τα αρχικά δρομολόγια έστω κι αν αυτά πιάνουν μόνο Καρλόβασι.  Και πάλι όμως σε σχέση με πέρσι για παράδειγμα η ακτοπλοική κατάσταση του νησιού είναι σαφέστερα καλύτερη, επομένως υπερβολικές αντιδράσεις δε νομίζω πως δικαιολογούνται σε καμία περίπτωση.
Και να κάνω την ερώτηση που "σκοτώνει" τώρα :Cocksure: : Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει ο Κεντέρης?  :Fat:

----------


## despo

> Το ότι σε σχέση με τον αρχικό σχεδιασμό που προέβλεπε 6 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα, η εταιρεία "ρίχνει" τη Σάμο προκειμένου να κερδίσει περισσότερους επιβάτες σε Σύρο και Μύκονο είναι δεδομένο.  Για αυτό και ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο post πως εάν ήμουν στη θέση των κατοίκων θα προσπαθούσα να επανέλθουν τα αρχικά δρομολόγια έστω κι αν αυτά πιάνουν μόνο Καρλόβασι.  Και πάλι όμως σε σχέση με πέρσι για παράδειγμα η ακτοπλοική κατάσταση του νησιού είναι σαφέστερα καλύτερη, επομένως υπερβολικές αντιδράσεις δε νομίζω πως δικαιολογούνται σε καμία περίπτωση.
> Και να κάνω την ερώτηση που "σκοτώνει" τώρα: Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει ο Κεντέρης?


Σαφώς και είναι καλύτερη απο πέρσι, αλλωστε λογικά στην περίοδο αιχμής θα πρέπει λογικά να προστεθεί άλλο 1 δρομολόγιο του Μυτιλήνη, γιατί δεν βλέπω να μπαίνει άλλο πλοίο στη γραμμή. Οσον αφορά τις αντιδράσεις δεν ξέρω με το να βγαίνουν 3-4 'εκπρόσωποι' φορέων, μάλλον την καρέκλα τους προσπαθούν να δικαιολογήσουν και ουσία μηδέν.

----------


## πειρατικος

σωστα!!!αυτη η καρεκλα φταιει για ολα!!!αλλωστε του χρονου εχουμε και δημοτικες εκλογες!!!!!θεωρω πως οι κατοικοι φωναζουν χωρις οι ιδιοι να καταλαβαινουν τον λογο!απλα ειναι κατευθυνομενοι!!!οπως οταν ειχε ανακοινωθει περισυ πως το βαπορι θα ξεκιναει απο ραφηνα και παλι αντεδρασαν!!!χωρις να υπολογιζουν πως η ραφηνα ειναι πιο κοντα στα νησια,αρα λιγοτερη θαλασσα και φτηνοτερο εισιτηριο!!

----------


## thanos75

Μόλις εντόπισα κάτι ενδιαφέρον στο site της ΝΕΛ...από 04/07 το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα προσεγγίζει και τη Μύκονο.  


http://www.nel.gr/routes/dromologia/peiraias-syros-eydilos-agkirikos-fournoi-karlovasi-vathy.html

----------


## Giannis G.

Πάντως για ακόμα ένα καλοκαίρι η Τήνος δεν έχει σύνδεση, οχι οτι θα εχει πολυ κοσμο για Τήνο αλλά τουλάχιστον 1 άφιξη κάθε Σάββατο θα μπορύσε να έχει

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πάντως για ακόμα ένα καλοκαίρι η Τήνος δεν έχει σύνδεση, οχι οτι θα εχει πολυ κοσμο για Τήνο αλλά τουλάχιστον 1 άφιξη κάθε Σάββατο θα μπορύσε να έχει


Σπάω το γέρικο κεφάλι μου να καταλάβω αυτό το : < Πάντως για ακόμα ένα καλοκαίρι η Τήνος δεν έχει σύνδεση > μήπως υπάρχει και άλλη ΤΗΝΟΣ , εκτός της γνωστής των Κυκλάδων και δε το ξέρω ??

----------


## Giannis G.

με Ικαρία και Σάμο εννοώ!

----------


## πειρατικος

τελευταια φορα ηταν το ''corsika express 3''που προσεγγιζε τηνο -ικαρια-σαμο

----------


## thanos75

Νομίζω πάντως πως δεδομένου ότι φέτος δεν υπάρχει ταχύπλοο για Σύρο-Τήνο-μυκονο το πλοίο θα το προτιμήσει κόσμος που θέλει να ταξιδέψει για Μύκονο απόγευμα και για διάφορους λόγους θέλει να αποφύγει τη Ραφήνα. Η Σύρος βέβαια έχει και την -πιο ακριβή- επιλογή του bs2 τις ίδιες μέρες.

----------


## anant

Και για Σάμο το δρομολόγιο του Νήσος Μύκονος είναι καλό, σχεδόν 8ωρο ημερήσιο ταξίδι με 45 ευρώ κατάστρωμα, ποιος δεν θα το προτιμήσει από τη στιγμή που το Μυτιλήνη με τη Μύκονο μέσα θα κάνει σίγουρα 16 με 17 ώρες(και λίγες λέω) για Βαθύ?

----------


## thanos75

Μόλις είδα στο site της hsw ότι το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ θα συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγιά του και το Σεπτέμβριο αλλά κάπως πιο αραιά.  Πιο συγκεκριμένα κάθε Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή μέχρι Καρλόβασι και κάθε Σάββατο μέχρι και Βαθύ (!) όπου και θα διανυκτερεύει με επιστροφή τις Κυριακές.  Προσωπικά θα ευχόμουν να πάρει και την άγονη το φθινόπωρο και να σταματήσει και η προνομική μεταχείριση της ΝΕΛ

----------


## george Xios

Ανάκληση κατακύρωσης αποτελεσμάτων ανοικτού δημόσιου μειοδοτικού διαγωνισμού για
την εξυπηρέτηση της δρομολογιακής γραμμής «ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΣΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ - ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ -
ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ - ΒΑΘΥ» και επιστροφή, με σύναψη σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας»

http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%C...-6%CE%A7%CE%9F

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Ανάκληση κατακύρωσης αποτελεσμάτων ανοικτού δημόσιου μειοδοτικού διαγωνισμού για
> την εξυπηρέτηση της δρομολογιακής γραμμής «ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΣΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ - ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ -
> ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ - ΒΑΘΥ» και επιστροφή, με σύναψη σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας»
> 
> http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%C...-6%CE%A7%CE%9F


Μα τη γραμμή δεν την έχει η ΝΕΛ; Τι σημαίνει όλο αυτό;

----------


## george Xios

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά το δελτίο η ΝΕΛ χάνει την γραμμή, μάλλον προσέφυγε στο ελεκτικό συνέδριο κάποια εταιρία...

----------


## rafina-lines

Όχι, παιδιά, απλά η ΝΕΛ αποφάσισε να παίξει μπάλα χωρίς επιδότηση σ'αυτή τη γραμμή, δλδ να κάνει ταξίδια με ελεύθερη δρομολόγηση. Άρα το υπουργείο ανακαλεί το διαγωνισμό της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής αφού πλέον δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη υποστήριξής της. Έτσι τα λεφτά που προορίζονταν για Ικαρία, Φούρνους και Σάμο μένουν στο κράτος.  :Smile:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Αν έχουν έτσι τα πράγματα, μπορεί να μείνει και η hsw με το Νήσος Μύκονος. Έχω σκεφτεί και το πρόγραμμα!! Κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και Σάββατο για Σύρο-Μύκονο-Εύδηλο-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ στις 8:05 και επιστροφή κάθε Τετάρτη, Παρασκευή και Κυριακή (ή Δευτέρα), την ίδια ώρα από Βαθύ με ταχύτητα περίπου 20-22 κόμβους.

----------


## zamas

*Ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του "Νήσος Μύκονος" για το καλοκαίρι του 2014*
*Λιμένας προορισμού του θα είναι και το 2014 το Καρλόβασι.*

Mέσα από την ιστοσελίδα της, η "Hellenic Seaways" (HSW) ανακοινώνει τα  δρομολόγια του πλοίου της "Νήσος Μύκονος" για το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι. 
 Tο πλοίο δρομολογείται την περίοδο 6 Ιουνίου έως και 15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2014.

 Σε πρώτη φάση, έως και τις 27 Ιουνίου, το "Νήσος Μύκονος" θα εκτελεί 4 δρομολόγια από και προς Σάμο εβδομαδιαίως.

 Ωστόσο, από τις 28 Ιουνίου και μέχρι τα μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου θα αναχωρεί  καθημερινά (εκτός Σαββάτου) από Πειραιά για Καρλόβασι (ενώ πέρυσι έφτανε  εκεί μόνο 4 φορές την εβδομάδα).

 Αντίστοιχα, από εκεί θα εκτελεί 6 (έναντι 4 φέτος) δρομολόγια για Πειραιά.

 Δείτε το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων του πλοίου "Νήσος Μύκονος" για το καλοκαίρι του 2014:

nissos mykonos 2014.jpg
 
http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index.asp?a_id=927

----------


## george Xios

4 ημέρες για να φύγει ο μήνας.. και η ΝΕΛ δεν έχει ανακοινώσει ακόμα δρομολόγια για Νοέμβριο και μετά.. άραγε θα δούμε το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ να συνεχίζει ακόμα ένα μηνα ενω πρέπει να δεξαμενιστεί ή κάποιο άλλο πλοίο στην θεση του.

----------


## despo

Ανοιξαν τα δρομολόγια του Μυτιλήνη για τον Νοέμβριο με ωρα αναχώρησης απο Πειραιά ωρα 17.00, ενω η Σύρος πλέον περιλαμβάνεται μόνο στο δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Ανοιξαν τα δρομολόγια του Μυτιλήνη για τον Νοέμβριο με ωρα αναχώρησης απο Πειραιά ωρα 17.00, ενω η Σύρος πλέον περιλαμβάνεται μόνο στο δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής.


Υπήρξαν αρκετές διαμαρτυρίες για την μείωση των προσεγγίσεων από 3 σε 1, καθώς αρκετοί φοιτητές και στρατιώτες της Σάμου μένουν στη Σύρο. Η ΝΕΛ εισάκουσε το αίτημά τους κι έτσι απ' την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα το European Express που πρόκειται να αναλάβει τα δρομολόγια της ΙκαροΣαμίας θα πιάνει στη Σύρο και στην επιστροφή της Κυριακής, αλλά και της Τρίτης.

----------


## george Xios

*Πιθανή δρομολόγηση Blue star στη Σάμο, το απόγευμα η απόφαση*

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω τι πηγές έχει η συγκεκριμένη εφημερίδα, αλλά εν όψει εκλογών ο καθένας αποτυχημένος νομάρχης/περιφερειάρχης η' ο,τιδήποτε τίτλο τους έχουν δώσει, είναι ντροπή νομίζω να εκλιπαρούμε επίδοξους μεσσίες να σώσουν μιά κατάσταση που βέβαια δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστη για τον κάτοικο της Ικαρίας η' της Σάμου. Αλλωστε μια απο τα ίδια δεν βιώνουν ως ένα σημείο και στη Χίο και στη Μυτιλήνη ; Τώρα θυμήθηκαν οτι υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα στη συγκοινωνία των νησιών, αλλά δεν υπάρχει και επιβατική κίνηση για να μπορεί το κάθε πλοίο να βγάλει τα έξοδά του ;;;;

----------


## superfast v

Οπως κι αν φαινεται καλα το κανουν και διεκδικουν μια καλυτερη συγκοινωνια αφου η τωρινη ειναι μεταφορικα και κυριολεκτικα..ανυπαρκτη

----------


## gpap2006

Πάντως αν ισχύουν αυτά που γράφτηκαν πως στα δρομολόγια από Πειραιά για Ικαροσαμία ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ παίρνει και φορτηγά για Χίο Μυτιλήνη σημαίνει πως τα 2 εβδομαδιαία δρομολόγια όχι μόνο αρκούν τέτοια εποχή για να σκουπίσουν όλη την κίνηση (Ικαροσαμίας) αλλά περισσεύει και χώρος στο γκαράζ για να πάρει και για πάνω.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όσο καιρό δραστηριοποιούταν το Μυτιλήνη στη γραμμή δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρξαν ιδιαίτερες δυσαρέσκειες και διαμαρτυρίες. Και στην ώρα του ήταν και χωρίς βλάβη έβγαλε ολόκληρο καλοκαίρι. Αν εξαιρέσει κάποιος εκείνο το δρομολόγιο κρουαζιέρα που έκανε το Θεόφιλος μια Παρασκευή, το European Express σαν αντικαταστάτης του Μυτιλήνη για την ακινησία του, ήταν αξιοπρεπέστατο. Τώρα του έτυχε αυτή η άτυχη στιγμή γι' αυτό και υπάρχει αυτή η αναμπουμπούλα. Πιστεύω ότι με την επιστροφή του Μυτιλήνη (νομίζω κάτι για 28/1 δεν έλεγαν?) η κατάσταση θα ομαλοποιηθεί.

----------


## george Xios

Την Παρασκευή (αύριο δηλαδή) θα απαντήση η Blue star στην πρόταση του υπουργείου για επέκταση των δρομολογίων της σε δυο άξονες, το δρομολόγιο της ως Μύκονο θα περιλάβει και την Ικαρία, ενώ στο δρομολόγιο της Μυτιλήνη - Χίο θα περιλάβει και τη Σάμο και θα γίνει Πειραιάς - Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Σάμος- Πειραιάς.
Τέλος να σημειώσουμε ότι αναμένεται να καταθέση δική της πρόταση και η Hellenic Sea ways.
http://samostimes.gr/

----------


## thanos75

> Την Παρασκευή (αύριο δηλαδή) θα απαντήση η Blue star στην πρόταση του υπουργείου για επέκταση των δρομολογίων της σε δυο άξονες, το δρομολόγιο της ως Μύκονο θα περιλάβει και την Ικαρία, ενώ στο δρομολόγιο της Μυτιλήνη - Χίο θα περιλάβει και τη Σάμο και θα γίνει Πειραιάς - Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Σάμος- Πειραιάς.
> Τέλος να σημειώσουμε ότι αναμένεται να καταθέση δική της πρόταση και η Hellenic Sea ways.
> http://samostimes.gr/


Πάντως η κατάσταση είναι φαιδρή πραγματικά με τα μόνο 2 δρομολόγια του μπαρμπα-ΤΕΟ.  Έχουν πιστεύω κάθε δίκιο να διαμαρτύρεται ο κόσμος.  Είναι πάντως να γελάς (ή ίσως και να κλαις) γιατί το καλοκαίρι (μόλις πριν μερικούς μήνες δηλαδή) οι καταστηματάρχες στο Βαθύ Σάμου έκαναν αίτημα στήριξης στη ΝΕΛ και στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ επειδή το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ έφτανε μόνο μέχρι το Καρλόβασι και όχι και στο Βαθύ.  Τι να πει κανείς :Distrust: 
Ως προς τα της δρομολόγησης πλοίου της BSF λύστε μου μια απορία: Εάν το BS1 προσεγγίζει και τη Σάμο, αυτό δεν θα προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις στους κατοίκους της Χίου και της Λέσβου δεδομένου ότι αυτό θα αυξήσει κατά αρκετές ώρες το ταξίδι τους? Ας συνυπολογίσουμε κιόλας πως και εκεί τα δρομολόγια έχουν μειωθεί κατά πολύ και υπάρχουν ήδη αρκετές δυσαρέσκειες :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## zamas

Απο το σημερινο τοπικο δελτιο ειδησεων της Σ.Α.Τ
Απο την αρχη μεχρι το 08:52 το θεμα με τα καραβια

----------


## george Xios

> Πάντως η κατάσταση είναι φαιδρή πραγματικά με τα μόνο 2 δρομολόγια του μπαρμπα-ΤΕΟ.  Έχουν πιστεύω κάθε δίκιο να διαμαρτύρεται ο κόσμος.  Είναι πάντως να γελάς (ή ίσως και να κλαις) γιατί το καλοκαίρι (μόλις πριν μερικούς μήνες δηλαδή) οι καταστηματάρχες στο Βαθύ Σάμου έκαναν αίτημα στήριξης στη ΝΕΛ και στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ επειδή το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ έφτανε μόνο μέχρι το Καρλόβασι και όχι και στο Βαθύ.  Τι να πει κανείς
> Ως προς τα της δρομολόγησης πλοίου της BSF λύστε μου μια απορία: Εάν το BS1 προσεγγίζει και τη Σάμο, αυτό δεν θα προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις στους κατοίκους της Χίου και της Λέσβου δεδομένου ότι αυτό θα αυξήσει κατά αρκετές ώρες το ταξίδι τους? Ας συνυπολογίσουμε κιόλας πως και εκεί τα δρομολόγια έχουν μειωθεί κατά πολύ και υπάρχουν ήδη αρκετές δυσαρέσκειες


αρκετές δυσαρέσκειες; Σε ποια νησιά κάτι χαλάρο έγινε έφαγαν πόρτα και σώπασαν. Έχουν κατάλαβει ότι το χειμώνα θα λειτουργούν έτσι τα δρομολόγια.. Τώρα για λίγες ώρες παραπάνω δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος. Ας κόψουμε την νοοτροπία ένα πλοίο κάθε νησί. Ας έχουν όλα τα νησιά δρομολόγια και ας κάνω 10ώρες να πάω Χίο.... Εάν θέλουν όλοι πλοίο αποκλειστικά δικό τους ας φτιάξουν μία εταιρία να κάνουν ένα πλοίο.

Όσο για τους Σαμιώτες μαζί τους στα αιτήματα αλλά ας αποφασίσουν και εκείνοι τ θέλουν. Το καλοκαίρι εαν υποθεσουμε ότι το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα πιάνει Βαθύ και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ Καρλόβασι θα στηρίξουν την ΝΕΛ οι κατοικοι του Βαθεος και την HSW οι κατοικοι του Καρλοβάσου; :Bi Polo:

----------


## george Xios

Πληροφορία από shipfriends


δρομολογείται το Blue star ithaki για Εύδηλο και Καρλόβασι

Δρομολόγια κάθε Τρίτη και Σάββατο από Πειραιά (7.30) για Εύδηλο (15.50) και Καρλόβασι (17.30)
Επιστροφή κάθε Τετάρτη από Καρλόβασι (09.45), από Εύδηλο (11.30) και άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 20.00


Hδη μπηκαν και τον openseas.gr! Αρχή γενομένης από Τρίτη 28/1 και επόμενο δρομολόγιο  Σάββατο 1/2 Καθώς σύμφωνα με τον ΥΕΝ 2/2 θα γυρισει ο Ευρωπαιος

----------


## george Xios

ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ.. Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ανακοινώνει ότι από 02.02 ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΟΣ θα κανουν συνδυαστικά δρομολόγια... Που θα εχουν τα εξης αποτελεσματα.

Τα συνδυαστικά δρομολόγια από 02/02/14 των πλοίων Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS δεν παρεκκλίνουν καθόλου από την σύμβαση δημόσιας υπηρεσίας και αποδοχής ελεύθερης δρομολόγησης, καθόσον εξασφαλίζονται :
α) 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη, Παρασκευή από Πειραιά - Ικαρία - Φούρνοι - Σάμο με επιστροφή Τρίτη, Πέμπτη, Κυριακή.
β) επίσης εξασφαλίζεται πλήρως η σύμβαση 81/2009 του Βορείου Αιγαίου με 2 δρομολόγια από Καβάλα και 1 από Θεσσαλονίκη.
Επιπλέον εξασφαλίζεται 3!!! φορές την εβδομάδα η σύνδεση Ικαρίας και Φούρνων με
Θεσσαλονίκη και Καβάλα (αντί μιας μόνο σύνδεσης Ικαρία-Καβάλα που αναφέρει η σύμβαση).

OΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ η ανακοίνωση: 
http://aegaio.blogspot.gr/2014/01/blog-post_5442.html

----------


## george Xios

> Πληροφορία από shipfriends
> 
> 
> δρομολογείται το Blue star ithaki για Εύδηλο και Καρλόβασι
> 
> Δρομολόγια κάθε Τρίτη και Σάββατο από Πειραιά (7.30) για Εύδηλο (15.50) και Καρλόβασι (17.30)
> Επιστροφή κάθε Τετάρτη από Καρλόβασι (09.45), από Εύδηλο (11.30) και άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 20.00
> 
> 
> Hδη μπηκαν και τον openseas.gr! Αρχή γενομένης από Τρίτη 28/1 και επόμενο δρομολόγιο  Σάββατο 1/2 Καθώς σύμφωνα με τον ΥΕΝ 2/2 θα γυρισει ο Ευρωπαιος


Πρέπει να νιώθουν περηφάνοι οι τοπικοί άρχοντες για την ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ αυτή..;; Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ επιανε 5 λιμάνια το ΙΘΑΚΗ 2... Οι κάτοικοι των Φούρνων προφανώς Κολύμπι.... Για μία ψήφο κύριοι όλοι σας.. Αλήθεια τωρα που η ΝΕΛ αυξάνει τα δρομολόγια από 02.02 τ θα κάνετε; Κωλοτούμπα;; Εγώ σας προτείνω να βουτήξετε στο λιμάνι μπας και με το κρύο ισιώσετε ΛΙΓΟ....

----------


## george Xios

http://www.nel.gr/routes/dromologia/...asi-vathy.html

----------


## despo

Μέχρι 10 Μαρτίου συνεχίζει το 'ζευγάρι' Θεόφιλου και European express στη γραμμή. Με την ευκαιρία να πούμε οτι καθε Δευτέρα και Τετάρτη που τα πλοία συνεχίζουν μέχρι βόρεια, υπάρχει η προσφορά αν υπάρχει κάποιος υπομονετικός, των 50¤ για το ΙΧ για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## george Xios

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS και Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ από 24/03 έως 26/04 για την δρομολογιακή γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Εύδηλος - Αγ. Κήρυκος - Φούρνοι - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ θα εκτελεστούν σύμφωνα με τον συννημένο πίνακα:
Δρομολόγια από Πειραιά προς Ικαρία - Φούρνους - Σάμο έως 27/04

----------


## anant

Δηλαδή έχουμε και λέμε
Δευτέρα και Παρασκευή το EUROPEAN απο Πειραιά,και Πέμπτη και Κυριακή απο Σάμο εως την Κυριακή των Βαΐων.
Τετάρτη απο Πειραιά ο Τεο και Τρίτη!!!!!! απο Σάμο? για Πειραιά?
Απο Πέμπτη εως Τρίτη δεμένο στη Σάμο? μήπως κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω?
Τα δρομολόγια προς Β Αιγαίο? παπαλα?
Ε ρε το καημένο πλοιρομα.

----------


## gpap2006

Λογικά στα κενά που φαίνονται θα ανεβαίνουν προς Καβάλα/Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά δεν έχουν εγκριθεί ακόμη τα δρομολόγια μάλλον. Τυπική εκκρεμότητα..

----------


## sylver23

*Διαμαρτυρία Δήμου Ικαρίας για την Ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση*Αξιότιμε κύριε Υπουργέ,
για πολλοστή φορά εκφράζουμε τη διαμαρτυρία σύσσωμου του Ικαριακού λαού, για την παραβίαση του αυτονόητου δικαιώματος της απρόσκοπτης ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης του νησιού μας με την υπόλοιπη χώρα.
Για πολλοστή φορά αισθανόμαστε αντικείμενα εμπαιγμού από τις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες και τα επιχειρηματικά συμφέροντα, χωρίς να βλέπουμε καμία κίνηση από την πλευρά του Υπουργείου σας ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου αρμόδιου φορέα για επιβολή ποινών σε αυτές τις εταιρείες, που δεν τηρούν τις συμφωνίες, αφήνοντας ένα μεγάλο μέρος των ακριτικών νησιών χωρίς τακτική συγκοινωνία.
Με την ουσιαστική διακοπή των ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών καταδικάζεται και εκμηδενίζεται η στοιχειώδης τουριστική ανάπτυξη του νησιού μας.
Η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο και τα λόγια είναι φτωχά για να περιγράψουν την καθημερινότητα, που βιώνουμε στα νησιά μας.
Αναμένουμε τις άμεσες ενέργειές σας.
πηγή: ikariaki.gr

Επίσης 
Δεν προσέγγισε το λιμάνι του Ευδήλου το European Express
Περισσότερα..

----------


## despo

Στο τελευταίο που λέει για το σημερινό δρομολόγιο απο τον Πειραιά, μεχρι στιγμής είναι πραγματικότητα, διότι έχει 'εξαφανιστεί' απο το σύστημα κρατήσεων.

----------


## sylver23

και εμφανίστηκε για αύριο το Ithaki

Ημερομηνία
Αναχώρηση
Προορισμός
Εταιρεία
Πλοίο
Ώρα Αναχώρησης/ Άφιξης
Πληροφορίες/ Διαθεσιμότητα
Online Κράτηση

Σαβ, 29/03/2014
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ
ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ
BLUE STAR
BLUE STAR ΙΘΑΚΗ
07:30-15:50

N/A



Ημερομηνία
Αναχώρηση
Προορισμός
Εταιρεία
Πλοίο
Ώρα Αναχώρησης/ Άφιξης
Πληροφορίες/ Διαθεσιμότητα
Online Κράτηση

Σαβ, 29/03/2014
ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ
BLUE STAR
BLUE STAR ΙΘΑΚΗ
19:35-01:30

N/A




Noμίζω ότι η ΝΕΛ δυστυχώς σιγά σιγά θα μας αφήσει..

----------


## thanos75

> και εμφανίστηκε για αύριο το Ithaki
> 
> Ημερομηνία
> Αναχώρηση
> Προορισμός
> Εταιρεία
> Πλοίο
> Ώρα Αναχώρησης/ Άφιξης
> Πληροφορίες/ Διαθεσιμότητα
> ...


Για το *δυστυχώς* φίλε μου Συλβέστρο δεν θα έπαιρνα και όρκο...νομίζω πως η οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή πλέον στην πολύπαθη αυτή γραμμή, μόνο προς το καλύτερο μπορεί να είναι πια :Fat:

----------


## george Xios

http://www.nel.gr/routes/dromologia/...ria-samos.html

----------


## Amorgos66

...τι ωραια που εχουν ρυθμισει τα δρομολογια της Ικαριας -Σαμου για τις γιορτές...!! :Mask: 

Παρασκευή 26/12 ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ κ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με ωρα αναχωρησης 16.00 κ 17.00 αντιστοιχα
Σαββατο 27/12...,δεν υπαρχει δρομολογιο...!!
Κυριακή 28/12....δεν υπαρχει δρομολογιο....!!
Δευτέρα 29/12 ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ κ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με ωρα αναχωρησης 16.00 κ 17.00 αντιστοιχα
Τρίτη 30/12...δεν υπαρχει δρομολόγιο...!!
Τετάρτη 31/12...δεν υπαρχει δρομολόγιο...!!
Πεμπτη 1/1...δεν υπάρχει δρομολόγιο...!!!
Παρασκευή 2/1 ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ κ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με ωρα αναχωρησης 16.00 κ 17.00 αντιστοιχα
Σαββατο 3/1 ...δεν υπαρχει δρομολόγιο...!!....
Κυριακή 4/1...δεν υπάρχει δρομολόγιο...!!!

      Αυτή η χώρα δεν αλλάζει με τιποτα...!!!

----------


## Amorgos66

...και συνεχίζω για το πιο ωραίο της υπόθεσης...!!
Με το Μυκονος 1 άτομο  σε οικονομική Θέση +1 ΙΧ ειναι 35+50=85 ευρω(ένεκα επιδότησης προφανώς...)
Με το Μυτιλήνη 1 άτομο σε οικονομική Θέση +! ΙΧ είναι 85+36=121 ευρουλάκια...!!...(όλοι με αυτό θα πάμε...!! :Worked Till 5am: )

...τι να διαλέξω άραγε...??? :Mask:

----------


## despo

> ...και συνεχίζω για το πιο ωραίο της υπόθεσης...!!
> Με το Μυκονος 1 άτομο  σε οικονομική Θέση +1 ΙΧ ειναι 35+50=85 ευρω(ένεκα επιδότησης προφανώς...)
> Με το Μυτιλήνη 1 άτομο σε οικονομική Θέση +! ΙΧ είναι 85+36=121 ευρουλάκια...!!...(όλοι με αυτό θα πάμε...!!)
> 
> ...τι να διαλέξω άραγε...???


Οι τιμές που γράφεις με το Ν. Μύκονος δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με την επιδότηση. Ειναι τιμές προσφοράς για πολύ περιορισμένο αριθμό θέσεων και είναι ως εξης :
3-4 θέσεις σε καταστρωμα με 19¤ - απο 5 θέσεις early-booking με έκπτωση 15% στο καταστρωμα/σαλόνι Aegean/σαλόνι Central και ελάχιστες θέσεις για αυτοκίνητα με 50¤. Αυτά ισχύουν για την περίοδο που διανύουμε, διότι στη διάρκεια του καλοκαριού οι 'εκπτωτικές' θέσεις για τους επιβάτες ειναι λιγότερες.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> ...και συνεχίζω για το πιο ωραίο της υπόθεσης...!!
> Με το Μυκονος 1 άτομο  σε οικονομική Θέση +1 ΙΧ ειναι 35+50=85 ευρω(ένεκα επιδότησης προφανώς...)
> Με το Μυτιλήνη 1 άτομο σε οικονομική Θέση +! ΙΧ είναι 85+36=121 ευρουλάκια...!!...(όλοι με αυτό θα πάμε...!!)
> 
> ...τι να διαλέξω άραγε...???


Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω φίλε Amorgos66, σκέφτεσαι ενόψει των εορτών να ταξιδέψεις στην Ικαρία. Η τιμή των 50 ευρώ του ΙΧ με το Νήσος Μύκονος δεν είναι πιο φτηνή λόγω επιδότησης, αλλά λόγω έγκαιρης κράτησης (early booking). Η κανονική τιμή είναι 80 ευρώ!

Ένα άλλο πράγμα που θέλω να θίξω, είναι ότι το Νήσος Μύκονος ακόμη και τώρα που παίρνει επιδότηση και ταξιδεύει με χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα (-4 Knots) έχει κρατήσει ακριβώς τις ίδιες τιμές, όπως τις είχε το καλοκαίρι!!!

----------


## Amorgos66

> Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω φίλε Amorgos66, σκέφτεσαι ενόψει των εορτών να ταξιδέψεις στην Ικαρία. Η τιμή των 50 ευρώ του ΙΧ με το Νήσος Μύκονος δεν είναι πιο φτηνή λόγω επιδότησης, αλλά λόγω έγκαιρης κράτησης (early booking). Η κανονική τιμή είναι 80 ευρώ!
> 
> Ένα άλλο πράγμα που θέλω να θίξω, είναι ότι το Νήσος Μύκονος ακόμη και τώρα που παίρνει επιδότηση και ταξιδεύει με χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα (-4 Knots) έχει κρατήσει ακριβώς τις ίδιες τιμές, όπως τις είχε το καλοκαίρι!!!


...ε,τότε,...τα κλείνω άμεσα...!!!

----------


## despo

Ενα ακόμα δρομολόγιο θα κάνει το Ν. Μύκονος, προκειμένου να εξυπηρετήσει και τους Φούρνους που μένουν χωρις σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά, μετα την βλάβη του Μυτιλήνη.
http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=2221870

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πηγασος και Αριαδνη την επομενη εβδομαδα στη γραμμη, λογω της συντομης ακινησια του Νησος Μυκονος.

Επισυναπτω τα δρομολογια σε pdf. Στα δρομολογια της Αριαδναρας εχουν ξεχασει να βαλουν την αναχωρηση της Τεταρτης απο Πειραια για Χιο Μυτιληνη.

Στο δρομολογιο της Δευτερας απο Πειραια πιανει και στον Αγιο Κυρηκο η ομορφη Γιαπωνεζα... Κατα την επιστορφη την Τεταρτη το μεσημερι θα περασει υπο το φως της μερας. Αν καποιος μπορει να τη βγαλει φωτογραφιες και βιντεο θα ηταν ωραια.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δρομολόγια ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Για την ακρίβεια το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ θα αναχωρεί κάθε  Δευτέρα-Πέμπτη-Παρασκευή-Σάββατο για Σύρο αν και οι επιστροφές θα είναι 3  φορές την εβδομάδα (νομίζω πως δεν πιάνει Σύρο στο δρομολόγιο της  επιστροφής της Παρασκευής). Πάντως ίσως δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα να υπήρχε  ένα ακόμα απογευματινό δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα του HIGHSPEED για  Σύρο-Μύκονο (π.χ. τις Τετάρτες το απόγευμα-στη μέση ακριβώς της  εβδομάδας πάντα υπάρχει λίγη παραπάνω κίνηση). Δεν θα ήταν κακό επίσης  να προσεγγίζει και Τήνο, δεδομένου πως αυτό το νησί φέτος από Πειραιά θα  έχει πραγματικά λίγα δρομολόγια.
> *Α...και κάτι ακόμα, παρατήρησα στον πίνακα δρομολογίων της HSW  πως υπάρχει μια αλλαγή στα δρομολόγια του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. Ενώ αρχικά  είχαν ανακοινώσει προσέγγιση προς Φούρνους- Καρλόβασι, Τρίτη και Πέμπτη,  τελικά αυτά τα δρομολόγια θα γίνονται Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη, ενώ οι Φόύρνοι  θα έχουν ένα επιπλέον δρομολόγιο με απευθείας επιστροφή (!!!!) τις  Παρασκευές*


Οποτε  και παλι οι 7 αναχωρησεις, της HSW, την εβδομαδα για Σαμο θα  κατανεμονται σε 5 μερες της εβδομαδας. Γιατι παλι θα πεφτουν μαζι  πρωινες αναχωρησεις τις Δευτερες (Ροδος-Μυκονος) και τα Σαββατα  (Ροδος-Αριαδνη). 

Νομιζω οτι θα υπαρχει και αλλο 1 δρομολογιο για Σαμο με το μεγαλο Μπλου Σταρ απευθειας και Καρλοβασι. 

Οποτε με συνολικα 8 δρομολογια την εβδομαδα και με μεγαλα θα εξυπηρετηθει καλα και η Σαμος.

Επισης τις  Παρασκευες που το Μυκονος θα πιανει μονο Φουρνους μετα τον Ευδηλο,  δειχνει στον πινακα δρομολογιων οτι το κομματι Ευδηλος-Φουρνοι θα  διαρκει 2 ωρες και 35 λεπτα, ενω τις υπολοιπες φορες η διαρκεια του εν  λογω κομματιου ειναι 50 λεπτων. Μηπως εχει γινει καποιο λαθος;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Οποτε  και παλι οι 7 αναχωρησεις, της HSW, την εβδομαδα για Σαμο θα  κατανεμονται σε 5 μερες της εβδομαδας. Γιατι παλι θα πεφτουν μαζι  πρωινες αναχωρησεις τις Δευτερες (Ροδος-Μυκονος) και τα Σαββατα  (Ροδος-Αριαδνη). 
> 
> Νομιζω οτι θα υπαρχει και αλλο 1 δρομολογιο για Σαμο με το μεγαλο Μπλου Σταρ απευθειας και Καρλοβασι. 
> 
> Οποτε με συνολικα 8 δρομολογια την εβδομαδα και με μεγαλα θα εξυπηρετηθει καλα και η Σαμος.
> 
> *Επισης τις  Παρασκευες που το Μυκονος θα πιανει μονο Φουρνους μετα τον Ευδηλο,  δειχνει στον πινακα δρομολογιων οτι το κομματι Ευδηλος-Φουρνοι θα  διαρκει 2 ωρες και 35 λεπτα, ενω τις υπολοιπες φορες η διαρκεια του εν  λογω κομματιου ειναι 50 λεπτων. Μηπως εχει γινει καποιο λαθος;*


Το διορθωσαν σημερα. Το πλοιο τις Παρασκευες θα πηγαινει απο τον Ευδηλο κατευθειαν στο Καρλοβασι και στην επιστροφη θα περνα απο Φουρνους γι'αυτο και η διαφορα στα ωραρια.

----------


## thanos75

Μπήκα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της HSW για να προσπαθήσω να κάνω μια κράτηση για αρχές Ιούλη.  Παρατήρησα ότι το σύστημα δίνει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ να αναχωρεί τις Δευτέρες στις 14.00 το μεσημέρι και όχι στις 08.00 το πρωί.  Η επιστροφή του αντίστοιχα τις Τετάρτες αντί για 23.30 θα είναι λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα (άβολο γιατί χάνεις και τον τελευταίο συρμό από Πειραιά).  Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο επ'αυτού? :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## despo

Αλλαξαν τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου καθε Δευτέρα και θα φευγει στις 14.00. Τωρα σχετικά με το αν θα προλάβει καποιος το τραίνο απο τον Πειραια, ποιος νοιάζεται ; Πάρε σου λέει ταξι :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Ikarokaravolatris

Αγαπητοί φίλοι του forum σας χαιρετώ (μια και γράφω για πρώτη φορά). Έχω μια ερώτηση προς τους γνωρίζοντες περισσότερα (και σίγουρα είσαστε οι περισσότεροι) από την αφεντιά μου. Αυτή η δρομολόγηση για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο στη γραμμή Σύρου - Πάρου - Νάξου - Ευδήλου Ικαρίας - Καρλόβασι (και μια φορά για Βαθύ Σάμου), του πλοίου της Blue Star Ferries,  "Blue Star Patmos" που εγκρίθηκε από το Σ.Α.Σ. ισχύει ή όχι; Και εάν ισχύει γιατί η εταιρεία δεν το έχει ανακοινώσει μέχρι τώρα;

----------


## thanos75

Προβληματιζόμουν σε ποιό thread να γράψω τη συγκεκριμένη είδηση και τελικά σκέφθηκα καλύτερα εδώ.  Το Blue Star 2 από τον Απρίλιο στη Σάμο (και Βαθύ και Καρλόβασι σε διαφορετικές ημέρες) και επίσημα, με τiς ώρες άφιξης σε Κω και Ρόδο να παραμένουν όπως είχαν προγραμματιστεί.  Τον Μάιο για 1 μήνα αντικατάσταση από το Blue Galaxy!!! (ψιλο-κουφό αυτό).  Λεπτομέρειες στο link
http://www.bluestarferries.com/en/tr...ntent-category

12 λοιπόν προσεγγίσεις την εβδομάδα προς Σάμο (και με τη Blue Star )αυτό το καλοκαίρι με τη "μάχη των 2 μεγάλων" να μεταφέρεται πια σιγά-σιγά σε όλες τις γραμμές.
Εϊχε βέβαια εκφράσει αίτημα για προσεγγίσεις στη Σάμο η BLue Star και στις αιτήσεις δρομολόγησης για την ερχόμενη περίοδο.  Τελικά θα γίνει από φέτος την άνοιξη!!!

----------


## despo

> Προβληματιζόμουν σε ποιό thread να γράψω τη συγκεκριμένη είδηση και τελικά σκέφθηκα καλύτερα εδώ.  Το Blue Star 2 από τον Απρίλιο στη Σάμο (και Βαθύ και Καρλόβασι σε διαφορετικές ημέρες) και επίσημα, με τiς ώρες άφιξης σε Κω και Ρόδο να παραμένουν όπως είχαν προγραμματιστεί.  Τον Μάιο για 1 μήνα αντικατάσταση από το Blue Galaxy!!! (ψιλο-κουφό αυτό).  Λεπτομέρειες στο link
> http://www.bluestarferries.com/en/tr...ntent-category
> 
> 12 λοιπόν προσεγγίσεις την εβδομάδα προς Σάμο (και με τη Blue Star )αυτό το καλοκαίρι με τη "μάχη των 2 μεγάλων" να μεταφέρεται πια σιγά-σιγά σε όλες τις γραμμές.
> Εϊχε βέβαια εκφράσει αίτημα για προσεγγίσεις στη Σάμο η BLue Star και στις αιτήσεις δρομολόγησης για την ερχόμενη περίοδο.  Τελικά θα γίνει από φέτος την άνοιξη!!!


Και εγω που είδα σήμερα τα δρομολόγια, μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργη η αντικατάσταση του πλοίου με το Μπλου Γκάλαξυ, αφου δεν έχουν άλλο πλοίο εκτος απο τον Ελ. Βενιζέλο (απο μεριά Ανεκ βέβαια) να στείλουν στα Χανιά.

----------


## thanos75

> Και εγω που είδα σήμερα τα δρομολόγια, μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργη η αντικατάσταση του πλοίου με το Μπλου Γκάλαξυ, αφου δεν έχουν άλλο πλοίο εκτος απο τον Ελ. Βενιζέλο (απο μεριά Ανεκ βέβαια) να στείλουν στα Χανιά.


Με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο openseas παρατήρησα ότι το Blue Star 2 το Μάιο θα κάνει δρομολόγια προς Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη και από αρχές Ιουνίου επανέρχεται Σάμο-Δωδεκάνησα.  Μάλλον κάποιο της BSF σταματάει για ετήσια το Μάιο (το Delos?), οπότε για αυτό και αυτή η αντικατάσταση. Επομένως είναι πολύ πιθανό ο Βενιζέλος να ξεκινήσει ήδη από το Μάιο στα Χανιά διπλώνοντας τον Ελυρο στην αρχή, και όταν αυτός με το καλό ναυλωθεί το Blue Galaxy.   Επίσης εδώ και λίγες ώρες στα δρομολόγια του Blue Galaxy προς Σάμο-Δωδεκάνησα το Μάιο υπάρχει μια αλλαγή! Ενώ μέχρι χτες εμφανίζονταν 3 προσεγγίσεις για Σάμο (όλες στο Βαθύ), σήμερα φάινεται μόνο 1 κάθε Πέμπτη (πάντα στο Βαθύ).  Με άλλα λόγια 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα προς Σάμο (2 Καρλόβασι και 1 Βαθύ) θα κάνει μόνο το Blue Star 2!

----------


## despo

> Με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο openseas παρατήρησα ότι το Blue Star 2 το Μάιο θα κάνει δρομολόγια προς Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη και από αρχές Ιουνίου επανέρχεται Σάμο-Δωδεκάνησα.  Μάλλον κάποιο της BSF σταματάει για ετήσια το Μάιο (το Delos?), οπότε για αυτό και αυτή η αντικατάσταση. Επομένως είναι πολύ πιθανό ο Βενιζέλος να ξεκινήσει ήδη από το Μάιο στα Χανιά διπλώνοντας τον Ελυρο στην αρχή, και όταν αυτός με το καλό ναυλωθεί το Blue Galaxy.   Επίσης εδώ και λίγες ώρες στα δρομολόγια του Blue Galaxy προς Σάμο-Δωδεκάνησα το Μάιο υπάρχει μια αλλαγή! Ενώ μέχρι χτες εμφανίζονταν 3 προσεγγίσεις για Σάμο (όλες στο Βαθύ), σήμερα φάινεται μόνο 1 κάθε Πέμπτη (πάντα στο Βαθύ).  Με άλλα λόγια 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα προς Σάμο (2 Καρλόβασι και 1 Βαθύ) θα κάνει μόνο το Blue Star 2!


Και βέβαια θα πρέπει λογικά να πάνε για δεξαμενισμό και τα μικρότερα μπλε πλοία (να δούμε άραγε και αυτά θα ... μεταναστεύσουν σε άλλα ναυπηγεία), αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση στο on line σύστημα της εταιρείας οτι δεν εμφανίζεται καθόλου η Σάμος για αγορά εισιτηρίου, ενώ σε πρακτορείο που ήμουν σήμερα τα δρομολόγια τουλάχιστον του Απριλίου εμφανίζονται κανονικά, ομως επίσημα η εταιρεία δεν έχει στείλει κάποια ανακοίνωση, οπως έκανε πάντοτε μέχρι τώρα για οποιαδήποτε νέα δρομολόγηση, που υποτίθεται θα έχει κάποια μεγάλη διάρκεια.

----------


## thanos75

Επειδή δεν ξέρω εάν έχει αναφερθεί κάπου αλλού, να πω ότι όπως και πέρσι έτσι και φέτος το BS PAROS κάθε Δευτέρα βράδυ στις 22.00 (μετά την επιστροφή του από Συροτηνομυκονο) εκτελεί (ήδη ξεκίνησε από χθες) δρομολόγιο προς Αγιο Κήρυκο-Φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ με super :Nevreness:  θα έλεγα ώρες επιστροφής από τα νησιά την Τρίτη το πρωί (το πρωινό της Τρίτης για Σύρο-Μύκονο, όπως και πέρσι με τα μεγάλα BS εναλλάξ).  Ετσι τα δρομολόγια προς Ικαρία και Σάμο για αυτό το καλοκαίρι είναι και πάλι 10 από τον Πειραιά (όχι πάντως και με την ιδανικότερη κατανομή, αλλά από το ολότελα).  Εκτός κι αν γίνουν προσεχώς περισσότερο με το Aqua Blue από Ραφήνα, αν και το βλέπω πια πολύ χλώμό

----------

